# Seguimento Europa 2013



## MSantos (1 Jan 2013 às 02:52)

Tomei a liberdade de criar o tópico de seguimento deste novo ano que agora começa

A Europa começa assim em termos de temperatura:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2013 às 15:30)

*irpsit*, já não reportas desde o dia 28! O que aconteceu?

Gostava de  saber como (e se já) acabou a intempérie 

FELIZ 2013


----------



## irpsit (1 Jan 2013 às 22:03)

Olá!

Entretanto distraí-me com as festividades. E também o meu portátil queimou. O evento foi espectacular em quase todo o país, excepto de onde eu estou, mas até nisso foi invulgar.

Aqui, aos 80m de altitude, acabou por não nevar nada, mas a 10km (onde é altitude 40m) ficou tudo branco, e daí até à praia e em toda a direcção sul e sudoeste ficou tudo branco (com bastante acumulação)

Para norte e em direcção ao interior e para o leste, somente choveu, excepto a partir dos 600 metros.

Ou seja foi tudo muito pouco usual, devido ao fohn.

Reykjavik, a capital e ao nível do mar, ficou com muita neve, acumulaçao de 25cm. No norte a acumulaçao chegou aos 1-1.5 metros, e todas as estradas AINDA continuam cortadas. A cidades de Isafjordur continua isolada desde dia 24!

Houve avalanches no norte e evacuacoes, e racionamento de electricidade. No sul nao passou de um nevao (excepto onde eu vivo e num raio de 50km para interior e para leste).

O vento acabou por atingir 145km/h continuos no norte. A pressao aqui registrei 946mb, valor normalizado ao nivel do mar. A depressao provavelmente atingiu 940mb no centro, que passou aqui bem perto.

Depois da tempestade, o vento esteve forte de norte nos ultimos dias, aqui a temperatura desceu até aos -9ºC ontem, e ontem a máxima rondou uns gélidos -4ºC devido ao imenson vento.

Hoje o vento parou e entretanto entrou uma nova frente quente. Finalmente caí agora um belo nevão, com -3ºC e acumula já 6cm (em apenas uma hora). Mas nos proximos dias a temperatura subirá acima dos +5ºC. 

Portanto a esperança de tempo frio e nevoes desvanece para este Inverno que parece trazer muito mais ar quente e húmido de sudoeste do que o normal. Isso provoca menos neve para a minha região (mas nao para a zona norte da Islandia). Creio que é a continuaçao do padrão dos ultimos invernos muito menos frios do que há 20 anos, e que continuam a resultar na diminuicao absolutamente dramática dos glaciares aqui.

Estes nevoes ocorrem mais intensos porque a normal de Janeiro que costuma ser mais negativa traz agora temperaturas a rondar os zero, mas como no global, todos os meses tendem a ser mais quentes, o Inverno torna-se menos longo e portanto acumula menos neve nos glaciares do que aquela que derrete.






4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> *irpsit*, já não reportas desde o dia 28! O que aconteceu?
> 
> Gostava de  saber como (e se já) acabou a intempérie
> 
> FELIZ 2013


----------



## João Sousa (2 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

Um video fantástico da Suiça, realizado a mais de 3000 metros de altitude:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/55899485"]One Day on Earth: Cold Engadin Time Lapse Night on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2013 às 01:30)

João Sousa disse:


> Um video fantástico da Suiça, realizado a mais de 3000 metros de altitude:
> One Day on Earth: Cold Engadin Time Lapse Night on Vimeo



Altamente!


----------



## irpsit (4 Jan 2013 às 12:15)

Sigo com +7ºC e chuva algo forte.

Chove, chove, chove.... isto nunca mais para. Têm sido assim há várias semanas.

Vento agora calmo, mas por vezes forte, vai agravar-se de novo à noite.

Este inverno quase nao teve nenhuma neve ainda! Somente uns 2 ou 3 dias! E também nenhum episódio de frio polar! As temperaturas são mais de Maio do que de Janeiro. E este inverno também teve tido quantidades bastante elevadas de precipitação e vento.

Junto à costa estão +13ºC, uma temperatura bastante de inverno português.

E o frio? Nem vê-lo. 

E eu que pensava que estava na Islândia. Um inverno sem frio, sem neve e sem auroras boreais (devido ao fraquíssimo máximo solar)


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2013 às 12:21)

Como é que isto é possivel? Em pleno Janeiro, nem na Islândia cai neve.....
Obrigado pelos teus relatos irpsit, já dá para ter uma pequena ideia da confusão que está este Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 13:09)

Deixo aqui as temperaturas mínimas/actuais das cidades mais frias da Turquia.

*Minima de Erzurum: -26ºC  t.actual: -12ºC
Minima de Kars:  -25ºC      t.actual:  -13ºC*

Erzurum e Kars, estão a uma cota de 1700/1800m,no entanto Erzurum consegue ter por vezes mínimas mais frias devido às potentes inversões térmicas, dado que a cidade tem montanhas de grande altitude(2600m a 3000m) em seu redor,enfim uma verdadeira mina de gelo.








Fotos da cidade de Erzurum.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2013 às 16:00)

Janeiro começou na Espanha com temperaturas elevadas, hoje 

Figueres (Gerona) 24.6ºC
Castello d'empuries (Gerona) 24.3ºC

A regiao mais quente é a costa norte do Mediterráneo.

Nas grandes cidades
Alicante 23.5ºC

Tambem nas cidades a maior altitude
León 17.4ºC
Soria 17.3ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2013 às 18:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo aqui as temperaturas mínimas/actuais das cidades mais frias da Turquia.
> 
> *Minima de Erzurum: -26ºC  t.actual: -12ºC
> Minima de Kars:  -25ºC      t.actual:  -13ºC*
> ...



Erzurum costuma registar valores inferiores a -30ºC em alguns Invernos.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2013 às 19:43)

Temperaturas elevadísimas hoje no interior de Espanha

Ólvega (Soria) 1039 metros 23,5ºC
Camporredonde de Alba (Palencia) 1575 metros 21,3ºC
Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila) 1525 metros 19,7ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Jan 2013 às 11:29)

A neve regresa a Sofia (Bulgaria)


----------



## granizus (7 Jan 2013 às 18:05)

Boas, 
Vou a Londres entre a próxima 5ª feira (dia 10) e Domingo (dia 13) e confesso que a consulta dos modelos me tem deixado baralhado. Ora mete neve, ora mete chuva, etc. Claro que o Freemeteo me diz que vai cair neve, mas desse desconfio. Alguém aqui no forum me pode dar uma ajuda?
Obrigado


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2013 às 17:04)

Neva em Atenas 

http://www.grreporter.info/en/happy_first_snow_athens/8511


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Temperaturas máximas frías no interior de Espanha nas areas donde as névoas persistiram todo o día

Madrid 4ºC
Burgos 2ºC
León 1ºC


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

Sem grande necessidade de reportar aqui na Islandia.

Continua o inverno quente e praticamente sem neve até agora.

As temperaturas tem permanecido acima dos zero, à volta dos +3ºC, e por vezes com alguma chuva, mas geralmente ar calmo e encoberto. Pressao estável nos 1006.

Desde Setembro até agora a temperatura nao variou muito. Setembro ainda teve temperaturas abaixo dos zero frequentemente. Mas agora Dezembro e Janeiro têm sido predominantemente acima dos zero, e quase sem qualquer neve.


----------



## diogogrosso (8 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Boa noite!
Há alguma tendência para queda de neve no sul de espanha nomeadamente para a Sierra Nevada para os proximos 15 dias ?
Obrigado


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2013 às 20:49)

Continua o Inverno islandês SEM NEVE.

Somente tive ainda 3 ou 4 dias de neve. É muito pouco!

Por outro lado, chove quase todos os dias. Chuvisco, chuva, nevoeiro, uma outra tempestade. Mas as temperaturas raramente descem abaixo dos -2ºC, algo muito pouco usual para Janeiro e típico do mês de Maio. E já aborrece, sair à rua sem um bom casaco, há já muitas semanas.

As temperaturas estão consistentemente bem acima da normal, e mais uma vez este inverno 2012-2013 parece seguir a linha dos últimos anos: sempre muito significativamente mais quente do que a normal. Mas parece estar a bater o recorde do inverno mais quente de sempre nos registos do país.

Hoje foi mais um dia entre +5 a +10ºC, aqui na latitude 66ºN. Parece ser a norma dos dois últimos meses. 

Este inverno nem sequer uma entrada polar de alguma duração, e tristemente quase sem episódios de neve.

Por outro lado, isto avizinha-se espectacular para os meus projectos de jardinagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Esta madrugada, a cidade turca de *Erzurum* registou uma mínima de *-31ºC* , neste momento segue com *-23ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Jan 2013 às 16:49)

Quase toda Turquía com neve. A metade oriental do país normalmente tem sempre neve, agora tambem a occidental.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2013 às 11:45)

Entre 4f e Domingo teremos uma situação propicia a grandes nevões em boa parte da Europa!!

Especial atenção aos Alpes e Austria, que podem acumular mais de 1.5m de neve especialmente nas terras acima dos 300-500m...cidades como Viena, Bratislava, Munique poderão ver até meio metro de neve até Domingo!







Amarelo- Risco de neve até 10cm.
Laranja- Risco de neve até 30-50cm.
Vermelho- Risco de neve até 1m ou mais.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2013 às 13:56)

Nos Pirineus, vertente sul, tambem esta nevando
Benasque (Aragón) 1140 metros





Tambem nevou em alguma cidade como Burgos ou León, mais pouca cousa e agora nas webcams nao fica nada.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2013 às 14:24)

Viena esta manhã..


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

No Domingo vou a Amesterdão. Alguma probabilidade de ver neve? As previsões indicam que sim e hoje também previam mas na webcam não se nota nada. Gostava de ver alguma neve mas para passear é mau.


----------



## CptRena (15 Jan 2013 às 10:33)

Trovoadas frequentes e concentradas na região sul de Itália


----------



## Pisfip (15 Jan 2013 às 12:17)

hurricane disse:


> No Domingo vou a Amesterdão. Alguma probabilidade de ver neve? As previsões indicam que sim e hoje também previam mas na webcam não se nota nada. Gostava de ver alguma neve mas para passear é mau.



Olá, bom dia. 
Podes consultar o site do instituto de meteorologia da Holanda (www.knmi.nl)

O mês passado estive na Holanda (inclusivé Amsterdão) e não podia ter feito melhor viagem, com muito frio e neve (algo raro mas cada vez mais comum nos invernos de lá).

Neste momento, cai bastante neve na cidade. Bons acumulados de 4/5cm de neve!!

Boa viagem


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2013 às 13:05)

Pisfip disse:


> Olá, bom dia.
> Podes consultar o site do instituto de meteorologia da Holanda (www.knmi.nl)
> 
> O mês passado estive na Holanda (inclusivé Amsterdão) e não podia ter feito melhor viagem, com muito frio e neve (algo raro mas cada vez mais comum nos invernos de lá).
> ...



Pois eu tenho visto na web e aquilo está lindo! E as previsões indicam neve para Domingo e talvez segunda! Espero que sim 
Obrigado


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2013 às 13:52)

Grande nevada nos Pirineus. Webcam de Benasque 1140 metros, ja uns anos que nao ficaba com tanta neve





Sem embargo nas capitais provinciais a mais altitude (Burgos, Soria, León, etc.) nao conseguiu nevar hoje, sim nevou em Pamplona, em que pese a pouca altitude (450 metros) fica perto dos Pirineus, mas pouca cousa. Webcam de Pamplona


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2013 às 16:12)

hurricane disse:


> Pois eu tenho visto na web e aquilo está lindo! E as previsões indicam neve para Domingo e talvez segunda! Espero que sim
> Obrigado



Amstedam agora


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2013 às 22:40)

*Europe Cold, Snow this Week and Beyond*

Significant cold has returned to much of Europe following a mild stretch, paving the way for outbreaks of snow through at least the start of next week. Icy and snow-covered roadways will disrupt ground travel in some areas. Air traffic will be subject to flight delays and cancellations. Much of central and western Europe will have days of temperatures running 10 to 15 degrees F below normal. Widespread snow, locally heavy, will fall in U.K., Germany, the Low Countries and France, to name a few. Even in southern Europe, parts of Italy, Spain and the Balkan Peninsula, will be subject to potentially heavy snow.
One storm, ponderous and "double barreled," will dump a foot or more of heavy mountain snow, between Wednesday and Friday, over an area from the Pyrenees region of Spain and France, through much of Italy, eastward into such Balkan lands as Croatia, Bosnia and Hercegovina, Serbia, Montenegro and Greece. Some lowland cities, in Italy and elsewhere, will also get heavy snowfall.
Another storm may lay down heavy snow Friday and Saturday in a swath over U.K. and France to the western Alps. The cold, unsettled weather could drag on well into next week as well. The first shot of snow hit the U.K. early Monday before spreading to the Low Countries, western
Germany and northern France overnight and Tuesday, when the instigating storm began to reorganize over the northwestern Mediterranean basin.

Jim Andrews

AccWeather.com


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

Continua, como já digo há várias semanas, o inverno sem neve.

Temperatura continua bem acima dos zero. Hoje sigo com +5ºC, e em alguns pontos da Islândia a máxima hoje é de +12ºC. Chuvisco fraco. De manhã, houve vento mais violento com a passagem de uma depressão. Atingiu-se rajadas de 120km/h.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Neva com intensidade em vários locais do Reino Unido. 

O aeroporto de Oxford está assim:







Avisos do Met Office para o dia de hoje:


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

Muita neve hoje no Reino Unido.

O dailymail.co.uk tem imagens espectaculares. Vale a pena ver!

Os maiores problemas do dia:



> *Beware the ice!* Met Office issues weather warning with Britain's blanket of snow set to freeze over as temperatures plummet to -6C
> 
> More than 400 flights were cancelled at Heathrow today sparking chaos and confusion
> Gatwick's single runway stays open and only flights to and from the Channel Islands are cancelled
> ...



Algumas imagens:

Royal duty, in London.





M4










Bristol


----------



## irpsit (19 Jan 2013 às 00:16)

Sigo agora com +3ºC após a entrada de novas nuvens, mas a temperatura já tocou nos -1ºC ao final da tarde, quando o céu clareou durante umas horas.

Pressão a 996, um dia muito variado, que começou tempestuoso de manhã, rajada máxima de 120km/h, para acabar numa noite calma.

Se tudo correr bem amanhã poderei ter aguaceiros de neve, coisas que realmente está rara neste inverno.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2013 às 10:18)

Rajada de 142 Km/h em Finisterra segundo o aemet


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jan 2013 às 12:08)

Atingimos mais de 100 km/h na cidade da Coruña.


----------



## Cadito (19 Jan 2013 às 14:01)

E começou a colheita de cerca de 75cm de neve que cairão até 3ª feira nas Asturias, Cantábria e no vale de Laciana. Impressionante! Pena que choverá bastante a partir de 5ª feira 

http://www.leitariegos.net/webcams.php (entre 1100m e 1800m)

http://www.reciecho.com/webcam/villablino.html (cerca de 1000m)


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jan 2013 às 14:32)

Cadito disse:


> E começou a colheita de cerca de 75cm de neve que cairão até 3ª feira nas Asturias, Cantábria e no vale de Laciana. Impressionante! Pena que choverá bastante a partir de 5ª feira
> 
> http://www.leitariegos.net/webcams.php (entre 1100m e 1800m)
> 
> http://www.reciecho.com/webcam/villablino.html (cerca de 1000m)



Leitariegos fica entre 1500 e 1800 metros.


----------



## Cadito (19 Jan 2013 às 14:56)

Nunca mencionei a altitude de Leitariegos mas sim das webcams. Se fores ver a página constatarás que tem lá três webcams a 1100m de altitude: Caboalles de Abajo (2) e Sosas de Laciana. É para acompanharem em direto. Neste momento já tem mais de 5cm a 1100m!


----------



## Cadito (19 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

É este o cenário nas estradas das Asturias. Pelas webcams parece-me que pelo menos 25cm já acumulou. 

http://www.112asturias.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=60#resul


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 14:20)

Volta a nevar em Inglaterra, nomeadamente em Londres, Oxford e Birmingham.

Em Espanha há neve na Galiza aos 1300m.
(O Cebreiro)





Nos Picos da Europa, Fuentes de Inverno mantêm um manto espesso de neve e nos Pirineus também há bastante neve. Principalmente acima dos 1500m.

Imagem do Refugio de La Renclusa - 2140m.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Jan 2013 às 12:47)

Muito frío hoje na Galiza, na Coruña vento, chuva e granizo. Nevou por cima dos 500 metros.

No resto de Espanha neva nas capitais provinciais a maior altitude: Burgos, Soria e Ávila

BURGOS


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Jan 2013 às 14:30)

Neva em Lugo


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2013 às 14:35)

Está fresquinho na Rússia...





















Mais imagens aqui: http://rt.com/news/winter-snow-russia-weather-275/


----------



## Kevin_ (22 Jan 2013 às 15:24)

Gostei foi do pormenor da garrafa a refrescar na neve...


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

Sigo com 0ºC após máxima de +2ºC. 

Todo o dia com céu pouco nublado, e por vezes um ou outro aguaceiro fraco de chuvisco. Nada de mais. Continuámos sem neve e pouca acumulação somente acima dos 500 metros. E sem qualquer frio polar.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

Sigo com +4C e chuva forte hoje, após máxima de 0ºC durante a manhã. Mais uma frente que recusou trazer qualquer neve. E o Inverno continua assim, sem ser inverno.





irpsit disse:


> Sigo com 0ºC após máxima de +2ºC.
> 
> Todo o dia com céu pouco nublado, e por vezes um ou outro aguaceiro fraco de chuvisco. Nada de mais. Continuámos sem neve e pouca acumulação somente acima dos 500 metros. E sem qualquer frio polar.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2013 às 15:19)

Aquí na Espanha aínda há neve na cidade de Jaca 820 metros (Pirineus)





Nao há neve sem embargo em nenhuma capital ou cidade importante. Pouco a pouco a neve irá derretendo nos próximos días, ja que parece que voltam o sol e as temperaturas temperadas


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2013 às 15:42)

Nao conseguiu nevar em Madrid, nem sequer flocos

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2013&mes=1&day=24&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Agora Madrid, Lisboa, Roma, Valletta e Tirana sao as únicas capitais europeas donde nao nevou neste inverno.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2013 às 17:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao conseguiu nevar em Madrid, nem sequer flocos
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2013&mes=1&day=24&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
> 
> Agora Madrid, Lisboa, Roma, Valletta e Tirana sao as únicas capitais europeas donde nao nevou neste inverno.



Em Cuatro Vientos nevou qualquer coisa:

 http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08223&ano=2013&mes=1&day=24&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2013 às 22:04)

Há pouco nevou um bocado, mas era neve muito molhada e só foi curta duração. Sigo com temperatura pouco acima dos 0ºC novamente. Entrou uma massa mais fria em altitude e a humidade desceu um pouco. Tudo facilitou o regresso da neve, embora pouca.

Como podem ver, a relação humidade-temperatura na previsão de neve é bastante fiável. Com humidade elevada, acima dos 80%, geralmente só começa a cair neve abaixo dos +1ºC ou mesmo exactamente aos 0ºC (quando a humidade é muito elevada). Com humidade mais baixa, à volta dos 60-70%, a neve já pode cair aos +3ºC. Ao longo dos meus vários anos de seguimento metereológico, esta tendência têm-se aplicado tanto em Portugal como aqui na Islândia, ou tal como quando vivia na Áustria.

O outro factor é a temperatura em altitude. Se houver ar quente em altitude, associado a entradas de sudeste, sul, sudoeste ou mesmo oeste (frentes quentes), geralmente chove, inclusivé com temperatura à volta ou até abaixo dos 0ºC (ou geralmente começa com neve intensa, passando gradualmente a chuva, à medida que a temperatura sobe). Se houver muito ar frio instalado à superfície, então só costuma cair neve. Este tipo de comportamento costuma ser fácil de prever na prática diária. 

Ar frio em altitude, geralmente associado a entradas polares do quadrante norte, é muito mais fácil para neve, mas essas massas de ar costumam ser mais secas, e tal como em Portugal, quase toda a precipitação fica retida nas montanhas do norte da Islândia.

E é com isto, que digo sempre que realmente é díficil nevar em Portugal. Vejo frequentemente muito optimismo para os episódios de neve, mas geralmente entradas de oeste dificilmente resultam em neve, somente entradas de noroeste ou norte ou até de leste, com ar polar associado (mas geralmente são massas que rapidamente trazem ar mais seco). Isto aplica-se à maioria da Europa. Podemos verificar uma entrada de leste nos últimos dias em Paris e Londres, que resultou em intensos nevões. Em Portugal essas massas chegam quase secas. Já as entradas de noroeste são mais promissoras, embora necessitem de ar bastante frio em altitude ou instalado à superfície. Já as entradas de norte costumam ficar retidas na Galiza, mas no resto da Europa resultam muito facilmente em nevões copiosos.

Este inverno tenho reparado que têm havido um fluxo quase constante de entradas de sudoeste, e as entradas de norte têm sido muito menos frequentes do que o habitual. Tudo isto têm resultado num inverno quase recorde na sua ausência de neve na Islândia. 



irpsit disse:


> Sigo com +4C e chuva forte hoje, após máxima de 0ºC durante a manhã. Mais uma frente que recusou trazer qualquer neve. E o Inverno continua assim, sem ser inverno.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2013 às 14:12)

Esta noite nevou abundantemente na região centro e leste do UK.

De manhã, no sat24, via-se bem essa cobertura de neve.







Durante a tarde de hoje, uma frente vai deixar bastante chuva na região, levando consigo toda a neve.
(Este tipo de coisas, como vemos, não acontecem só em Portugal )


------------------------

EDIT (17h30):

Imagem MODIS, dos satélites da NASA.


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2013 às 18:13)

André, e acontece na Islândia tb.

Ontem caiu um soberbo nevão/blizzard aqui, com -4ºC. Acumulou desde o zero até 30cm. Hoje entretanto passou a chuva durante a tarde, +2ºC, com a chegada da frente, embora só derreteu metade desta acumulação.

O bicho da tempestade tem agora* 925mb*!!! 

Aqui na Islandia somente algum vento sustentado de 90km/h, rajadas um pouco superiores até aos 130km/h, e pressão a 967m.

Hoje houve alturas com visibilidade reduzida (blizzard), algo normal para o Inverno, mas que este ano ainda não tinha acontecido.


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

A depressão super-cavada Jolle já aqui chegou.

Afectou-nos ontem e hoje. Houve condições blizzard, blowing snow, sleet e neve intensa esta manhã, e rajadas violentas praticamente constantes. 

O vento tem estado tempestuoso aqui, entre os 65 e 95km/h. A rajada máxima onde estou foi de 110km/h, e numa montanha próxima chegou aos 130km/h. 

A rajada máxima no país, junto aos glaciares, foi confirmada em 159km/h. Muitas estações de montanha registaram rajadas nos 150km/h. Uma estação registou algumas rajadas acima dos 240km/h e até algumas rajada de 300km/h, mesmo no interior do glaciar, mas parece-me que sejam erros de leitura. Já a rajada de 159km/h é confirmada. O valor médio de vento nas montanhas têm sido de 90km/h, com quase todas as rajadas acima dos 120km/h. Junto à costa chegou a atingir um valor de vento sustentado de 118km/h esta madrugada, numa estação que em geral dá valores elevados mas de confiança (pois trata-se de um ds locais reconhecidos como dos mais ventosos do mundo).

A pressão atingiu um mínimo aqui de 955mb, mas já começou a subir.

A depressão deve ter atingido um mínimo de 925mb, mas esse valor não foi confirmado, que eu saiba.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2013 às 12:01)

Foi emitido um aviso (Torro Convective Discussion) para a possibilidade de tornados isolados, rajadas fortes, trovoadas fortes e granizo de 10-15mm de diâmetro, para a zona Norte da Irlanda e Ingaterra e Sul da Escócia.



> TORRO CONVECTIVE DISCUSSION 2013/002
> 
> A TORRO CONVECTIVE DISCUSSION has been issued at 11:10GMT on Wednesday 30th January 2013
> 
> ...








http://www.torro.org.uk/site/forecast.php


----------



## Johnny (31 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

Vim passar uns dias a suica... A neve derrete a olhos vistos, aos 600m, onde me encontro... Prevêem descida de temperatura, já a partir desta noite... Mt neve nas montanhas acima dos 800m...


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

Aquí na Espanha estes ultimos dias com temperaturas temperadas, ontem San Sebastián mais de 23ºC na oficial de AEMET.


----------



## irpsit (1 Fev 2013 às 19:32)

Temperatura ontem nos -6ºC a -8ºC e céu pouco nublado, hoje entre -2ºC e 0ºC, mas céu mais nublado, ainda caiu um pequeno aguaceiro de neve.

Mas continuo sem grande neve no solo. Apenas neve 5cm nas encostas à sombra. O resto está de novo sem neve no solo, apenas solo congelado.

Amanhã, vêm novo gale. Depois vêm, parece, finalmente o frio.


----------



## diogogrosso (1 Fev 2013 às 20:46)

Boa noite!

Alguem me consegue dar uma previsão do tempo que vai estar de 14 a 19 de Fevereiro na Andorra ?


----------



## Johnny (2 Fev 2013 às 12:27)

Ainda pela suiça...


Hj nevou bastante acima dos 800m, e vim agR de uma caminhada, e a cota baixou para os 650...

A tarde vou a uma estancia de ski, dépolis partilho convosco algumas fotos.


----------



## Johnny (2 Fev 2013 às 17:51)

Mt, mt neve...

Vim agr de uma estancia a pouco mais de 1000m...

E neste momento ja neva a menos de 500m... A noite promete!


----------



## Johnny (4 Fev 2013 às 11:14)

Suica: nevou durante a noite e continua a nevar, com boas acumulacoes!

A tarde regresso a Portugal...


----------



## Johnny (4 Fev 2013 às 11:15)

Suiça: 2 graus positivos


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2013 às 14:24)

Aquí na Espanha ja se fala de que este inverno é um dos mais nevosos dos últimos anos nas cordilheiras do norte do país, especialmente os Pirineus.

Mirem as webcams
http://www.alberguesyrefugiosdearagon.com/webcams.php


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2013 às 09:41)

ONtem foi tarde de "trombas de água", no Mediterrâneo, ao largo da Córsega:












Fonte: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nean-tiny-yacht-bobs-waves.html#axzz2K134p8fF


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2013 às 22:23)

Tromba de água muito fotogénica.


----------



## irpsit (10 Fev 2013 às 21:15)

Na semana passada tivemos aqui o primeiro blizzard deste inverno (e acabei por estar nessa noite numa estrada de montanha e fiquei lá preso durante 2 horas (fui rebocado pela equipas de resgate, lol), pois deparei-me a conduzir com ventos súbidos de 120km/h e queda de neve intensa e visibilidade nula). Depois voltei a casa e com uns 10cm de acumulação na estrada. Foi uma boa dose de adrenalina.

Depois este fim de semana choveu imenso e com +4ºC, derreteu tudo em 48 horas. Agora sigo de novo com 0ºC e previsão de aguaceiros de neve para amanhã.

E o tempo tem andado assim, alternando chuva e neve, mas sem grandes acumulações, e ainda sem frio abaixo dos -10ºC.


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2013 às 11:26)

Génova, Itália:








A webcam em tempo real está bastante gira, tem qualidade, vê-se bem o nevão a ocorrer.

http://www.skylinewebcams.com/webcam/italia/liguria/genova/sturla-beach.html


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Fev 2013 às 15:30)

Muito frío na Galiza, temos sobre nos a isoterma -4ºC a 850hpa, pelo que ás 15h a temperatura na Coruña é de 7ºC na cidade e somente 5ºC no aeroporto, muito frío para esta cidade.
Aínda assim nao chegamos ao extremo da Liguria italiana onde neva na costa, aquí na Galiza a neve fica por cima dos 600-700 metros.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2013 às 00:33)

Mauro Meloni - © RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA

Un forte temporale ha colpito nel tardo pomeriggio la Capitale, con notevole attività elettrica. Un fulmine ha colpito la Cupola di San Pietro ed è stato immortalato dallo scatto fotografico che vedete in basso.
Coincidenza ha voluto che questo sia avvenuto proprio nel giorno in cui il Santo Padre ha annunciato le sue inattese dimissioni che si può dire abbiano rappresentato un vero e proprio fulmine a ciel sereno.

Meteogiornale


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2013 às 00:16)

*Veneza: Inundações e neve estragam Carnaval.*






Fonte: JN


----------



## Norther (14 Fev 2013 às 01:39)

Casas isoladas e estradas instransitáveis devido à neve em Espanha

Em Espanha, na região de Navarra, a neve não dá tréguas aos moradores desde o início do ano. Há casas literalmente tapadas e vários telhados estão em risco de derrocada.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/2004527


----------



## irpsit (22 Fev 2013 às 12:33)

Em Atenas (e sudeste Europeu) grande tempestade convectiva vísivel no satélite. As ruas de Atenas ficaram fortemente inundadas, e muitos carros foram mesmo levados pelas águas.

Dá para ver o monstro no satélite www.sat24.com


Aqui na Islândia, nada de novo. Um Inverno muito quente. Temperatura constante quase todo o inverno à volta dos +5ºC e somente chuva. Só nevou uns 5 ou 6 dias neste inverno. Devo estar a bater os recordes do inverno mais quente dos registos, e também com menos neve.

Sigo com +8ºC e chuvisco fraco. Também têm chuvido imenso. Não houve ainda qualquer entrada polar este ano! Impressionante quando comparado com um inverno normal.


----------



## Cenomaniano (22 Fev 2013 às 18:29)

22 Fevereiro 2013 - Catânia, Sicília:


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Fev 2013 às 15:44)

Chegou o frío a Espanha, ainda que pouca neve. Flocos, sem acumular no solo, na cidade de San Sebastián. Tambem nevou e inclusive acumulou no solo nos bairros a mais altitude de Barcelona. Mais ao sul pouca coisa, em Burgos, Segovia ou Soria tao pouca cantidade que as webcams nao mostram nenhuma neve ou somente um pouco de branco em algum telhado

Webcams de Burgos e Segovia agora


----------



## irpsit (25 Fev 2013 às 08:40)

Sigo com *+9°C* numa manha imensamente chuvosa. Vento algo forte de sudoeste durante a noite. 

Já chove há quase uma semana consecutivamente. É só massas de ar húmido do Atlântico.

Neste Fevereiro, extremamente "quente", somente tive dois dias de neve. O resto foi tudo chuva. Talvez tenha tido só uma ou duas geadas matinais!

Praticamente todo o Fevereiro tem tido a temperatura bem acima dos zero!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2013 às 15:47)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com *+9°C* numa manha imensamente chuvosa. Vento algo forte de sudoeste durante a noite.
> 
> Já chove há quase uma semana consecutivamente. É só massas de ar húmido do Atlântico.
> 
> ...



Vai pagar tudo na primavera ou no verao, entao com certeza terás que acender a calefaçao


----------



## irpsit (25 Fev 2013 às 21:18)

Batemos o recorde histórico para Fevereiro (e para uma temperatura de inverno) na Islândia. (segundo as notícias islandesas)

+15.3ºC em Seyðisfjörður.

Sigo numa noite extremamente chuvosa, com 100mm de precipitação acumulada em 24 horas.

Já chove continuamente há vários dias, e por vezes intenso.

Temos também cheias na maioria dos rios, devido ao derretimento das calotes glaciadas do interior do país.


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Fev 2013 às 10:49)

E realmete da pra se notar o aquecimento global cada vez mais intenso os padroes estao se tornando caoticos principalmente nos ultimos anos


----------



## irpsit (26 Fev 2013 às 21:37)

Mais um dia com as temperaturas a atingir +15ºC e chuva intensa.

E tivemos hoje o primeiro dia de cheia considerável no rio Hvitá, que é quase comparável em caudal com o Douro.

Hoje o rio fazia-me lembrar o rio Tejo quando tinha aquelas cheias épicas. Uma zona aqui a 2km de minha casa, têm o rio com pelo menos 2-3km de largura, parece o mar!

Muitas casas já isoladas, autênticas ilhas, e algumas parcialmente debaixo de água.

Mas pudera, hoje o dia teve chuva intensa (tal como há já tantos dias consecutivos que eu já perdi o seguimento). Só hoje foram à volta de 150mm. Ontem mais de 100mm. Creio que nos últimos dias tivemos cerca de 500mm de precipitação.

Não só batemos o recorde de temperatura, como é interessante ver a Islândia despida de neve (inclusivé nas montanhas) em pleno Fevereiro. 

Quantos dias de neve tive no inverno todo? Conto pelo dedo... só chuva, chuva, chuva...


----------



## FRibeiro (26 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

Já pela região de Paris é exactamente o contrário.
22/2 dia muito frio -5/-1
23/2 alguma neve
24/2 neve
25/2 neve
26/2 alguma neve durante a noite

1.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 01:10)

Vai nevando em algumas cidades do Interior Norte de Espanha :

Leon 
Soria
Burgos
Segóvia

Podem ver aqui: http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=ponferrada


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2013 às 14:48)

Hoje nevou em moitos locais ibéricos, inclusive em Madrid (aínda que no aeroporto, Barajas, nao conseguiu acumular).

Agora mesmo aínda fica neve em Burgos




Pelo contrario ja derreteu a nevada de León, Segovia e Soria

León



Segovia


----------



## vitoreis (28 Fev 2013 às 09:45)

Granada, esta manhã (via Agustín Martinez)


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2013 às 15:42)

Granada, a webcam aínda mostra neve


----------



## irpsit (3 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

Dia com temperatura a descer significativamente.

Começou nos -1ºC com céu nublado, abertas e aguaceiros de neve. Vento moderado de norte.

Acaba o dia com -8ºC e continua a temperatura a descer bem. O interior do país já segue mesmo agora com -17ºC. Esse frio irá chegar aqui.

Entrou pois uma massa de ar polar, a primeira deste inverno. 

Porém não tenho qualquer acumulação de neve no solo!


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Mar 2013 às 21:02)

Mau tempo atinge as Canarias com ventos de 130km/h. 
ver mais info aqui


----------



## irpsit (5 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

Dois dos dias mais frios que já alguma vez senti.

Não pelas temperaturas mas sobretudo pela sensação térmica.

Ontem mínima de -15ºC, máxima de -5ºC com vento forte de norte, e céu muito nublado.

Hoje o vento esteve desgraçado, vento forte a tempestuoso de nordeste, rajadas a atingir 100km/h e céu encoberto, a máxima rondou os -10ºC.

Ou seja, a sensação térmica rondou hoje os -27ºC. Cara gelada em poucos segundos e um vento doloroso de cortar a pele.


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2013 às 07:58)

Grande blizzard. Temperatura -7ºC. E vento twmpestuoso!

93km/h de vento aqui e rajada máxima aqui de 130km/h!!!!!!

Na costa, vento sustentado de 144km/h e rajada máxima oficial de 183km/h, há pouco menos de 1 hora.

Tempo extremamente perigoso para andar lá fora. Nem sequer me vou arriscar a andar muito a pé. Praticamente todas as estradas no sudoeste da Islândia estão neste momento fechadas, excepto na capital mas onde se conduz dificilmente.

Imagem na capital 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ver mais imagens aqui http://www.vegagerdin.is/umferd-og-faerd/vefmyndavelar/sudvesturland


----------



## irpsit (11 Mar 2013 às 08:47)

Entretanto depois dos dias muito frios (-10°C)e  ventosos da semana passada, e pouca neve que tinha caído derreteu e vieram dias calmos e com sol primaveril, mas frios.

Os últimos dois dias tiveram minimas de -7°C e máximas de +4°C. Agora sigo com minima de -9°C. Sao as temperaturas mais baixas do ano, finalmente.


----------



## J.S. (11 Mar 2013 às 10:09)

*Na Holanda outra vez Tx < 0 C e neve*

O maxima ontem foi de 1,3 C, hoje entre -1 e -2 C com agora algumas flocos de neve. Esta tarde pode nevar mais intenso e na noite talvez algums cm. Mas 50-100 km ao sul, 10-15 cm esta possivel na fronteira do ar relativamente quente e o ar frio sobre nos. Esta semana as temperaturas na Holanda ficaram entre +4 durante alguns dias e -13 na noite. Sabado podemos ter um dia muito nevosa. Talvez...a proxima semana mais quente com -2 a +3 durante a noit e 3-8 durante o dia. 

Portanto uma semana fria apos uma semana quente (5/6/7 Mars tivemos 16,8, 16,9 e 15,0 C aqui! records!).


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Mar 2013 às 18:37)

O centro depressionário encontrava-se pelas 16H (UTC) na zona de Nantes (FR) e dirige-se lentamente para o centro da França. Essa perturbação criou imensas problemas na região da (Alta Normandia) onde 100.000 lares estão atualmente sem luz e com acumulação de neve entre 10 e 20 cm. Nota-se um grande contraste térmico entre o Sul e o Norte do país Gaulês, uma massa de ar quente vindo do mediterrâneo e uma massa de ar muito frio vindo do Benelux.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mar 2013 às 17:23)

Situação complicada esta 3ªFeira (12 Março 2013) no Norte de França devido a forte queda de neve. 

No departamento da (Manche - 50) onde a entidade oficial (Météo France) colocou em aviso vermelho essa região, registou acumulação na ordem de 40 cms.

http://france.meteofrance.com/vigilance/Accueil

Mas o pior foi mesmo o monte de neve provocado pelas fortes rajadas de vento que se formou em estradas com altura na ordem de 1-1.50m!!!!  


Na região de Paris a neve está a condicionar neste momento o tráfego aéreo nos 2 aeroportos internacionais. Na Alemanha o maior aeroporto da Europa (Frankfurt) também teve encerrado esta 3ªFeira durante 2 horas devido a forte queda de neve.

Situação execional para Meados de Março principalmente em regiões costeiras e com acumulação importante!!!

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=3102053

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=3102694


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Mar 2013 às 08:51)

A webcam de Paris







Aquí na Galiza tambem neva a pouca altitude, inclusive a webcam de Santiago de Compostela com neve


----------



## J.S. (13 Mar 2013 às 09:22)

-13,3 C na Holanda esta manha no Ell (KNMi) novo record para a epoca 11-20 mars. Antigamente fui -12,6 no Roterdão em 1958.


----------



## Johnny (13 Mar 2013 às 16:10)

Hj pelas 08:30, em Manzaneda, a menos de 1500m de altitude (Ourense, Espanha) e a escassos kms da fronteira portuguesa





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## J.S. (13 Mar 2013 às 19:58)

*-15,1 esta manha no Vijlen, Holanda. Com um VantagePro2..*

Algumas fotographias desta manha. Não são os meus!

















De ontem:


----------



## irpsit (19 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

Tenho tido dias muito frios. O Inverno chegou muito tarde à Islândia mas chegou.

As mínimas têm rondado os -13ºC e as máximas os -5ºC, já desde há quase uma semana. Hoje teve vento mais forte de norte.

Sigo com -8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mar 2013 às 23:02)

Paris com a neve

http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/parigi-sotto-la-neve-si-scia-a-montmartre/123041/121529?ref=fbpr


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Mar 2013 às 15:20)

Berlín hoje, aínda com neve


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Mar 2013 às 20:43)

A neve aínda cobre todo o territorio da Holanda para o leste


----------



## J.S. (23 Mar 2013 às 14:18)

Ferreiro disse:


> A neve aínda cobre todo o territorio da Holanda para o leste



Well, I have to say that that is nothing special. I would say the contrary: it is amazing how the snow seems to escape us. It is colder than in England, france etc but the snow simply does not fall and most certainly is not covering anything in The Netherlands today. 

What is special is that on my station northeast of the city inspite of the already powerfull sun with some bright spells the temperature only got up to 0,8 C. Now, with snow falling (just a little as always here this month) the temperature is 0,1 C. Record for 23th of march as Tx is -1,3 C. So we are pretty close....Latest ever Tx < 0 C was on 5 april 1911 with -0,2 C in Vlissingen (10 km from me, balmy place btw).

A new zone with snowfall enters from the south. Let's see what happens...

More special is that the sea is starting to freeze again....On 23 of march. Makes me think of the 1500s-1800s where this even went on into april...Never have seen this in my life so late.


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Mar 2013 às 14:53)

caramba meu a corrente do golfo ta parando rsrs


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mar 2013 às 15:40)

Na Espanha o inverno foi hiperúmido, e como consecuencia hipernevoso nas montanhas.

As *mínimas absolutas* do inverno 2012-2013 nas cidades mais frías

*Burgos *894 metros  *-4.8ºC*
*Soria *1082 metros  *-5.9ºC*
*Teruel *900 metros *-7.4ºC*
*Ávila *1130 metros *-5.4ºC*
*León *926 metros *-5.4ºC*


¿Donde estao Pek, Bergidum e Snark, os meus caros compatriotras segundo os que Espanha é o país com os invernos mais fríos de quase toda Europa?


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mar 2013 às 15:45)

Em quanto á neve, e segundo Ogimet em *Burgos *(a capital provincial mais nevosa) somente *12 días *com neve no solo

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=3&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=2&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=1&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2012&mes=11&day=23&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Dos 12 días, somente em 2 días a espessura de neve superou os 2 cm


Em *León *somente *5 días*

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2013&mes=3&day=23&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2013&mes=2&day=21&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2013&mes=1&day=22&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2012&mes=12&day=23&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Dados do inverno mais úmido e nevoso das últimas décadas.


Tambem é interessante ver os días com *temperatura máxima igual ou inferior a 0ºC* (com os mesmos dados de Ogimet):
*Burgos 0 días
León 0 días*


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mar 2013 às 16:23)

Neva em Londres, e inclusive acumula em alguns bairros

St. Albans


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2013 às 16:49)

> O encontro entre a Irlanda do Norte e a Rússia, do grupo de Portugal na fase de qualificação para o Campeonato do Mundo do Brasil, foi novamente adiado devido ao gelo que cobre o relvado do Estádio de Belfast.
> 
> O anúncio surgiu às 11 horas, depois de os árbitros, os representantes das duas federações e os delgados da FIFA terem considerado que a neve e o gelo do relvado do Windsor Park tornavam o jogo impossível.
> 
> De acordo com a imprensa britânica, o encontro deve agora ser agendado para junho.



Fonte: ZeroZero


----------



## J.S. (23 Mar 2013 às 16:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em quanto á neve, e segundo Ogimet em *Burgos *(a capital provincial mais nevosa) somente *12 días *com neve no solo
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=3&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=2&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
> ...



But this is just one season. I agree with you that if people suppose the higher Meseta cities are very cold then I cannot agree with them at all. But this year was much more divided between a warmer south and colder north. Our winter was normal in NL, while nearby Denmark experienced a cold winter.
We had more snow than average. And well, compared to the Spanish cities you mentioned we had much more snow, we had 12-20 days with Tx < 0 C etcetc. And The Netherlands is by no means a particularly cold place in winter of course...


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mar 2013 às 17:12)

J.S. disse:


> But this is just one season. I agree with you that if people suppose the higher Meseta cities are very cold then I cannot agree with them at all. But this year was much more divided between a warmer south and colder north. Our winter was normal in NL, while nearby Denmark experienced a cold winter.
> We had more snow than average. And well, compared to the Spanish cities you mentioned we had much more snow, we had 12-20 days with Tx < 0 C etcetc. And The Netherlands is by no means a particularly cold place in winter of course...



Yes, I agreed with you, this was just one season, but seldom is colder than this winter (in terms of average temperatures I mean). In terms of Tx is always very mild. The average of Tx < 0ºC is always very poor in spanish cities, even in higher Meseta cities.


----------



## J.S. (23 Mar 2013 às 21:18)

Ferreiro disse:


> Yes, I agreed with you, this was just one season, but seldom is colder than this winter (in terms of average temperatures I mean). In terms of Tx is always very mild. The average of Tx < 0ºC is always very poor in spanish cities, even in higher Meseta cities.



Ferreiro you can write to me in Portuguese or Gallego if you like, don't bother with English I understand you perfectly fine! Portuguese dad. so....

Yes...it is typicalyl an interior climate with cold nights and probably a lot of them but you are 10-15 degrees to the south of us and that is notable. For instance, in the second part of february it is more difficult over here to get Tx below zero all day. In Spain, the sun is 10-15 degrees higher up than over here (12-14 degrees above the horizon at 21st of december). Also, the days over here last 7,5 hours. In Spain I guess it is close to 9 hours on the shortest days. Also: Spain is much further away from nearby cold reservoirs like Lapland and NW Russia. La[land is 1500-1800 km from us, it is 3400 km from central Spain.
Another point: low pressure areas tracks are enough to give us freezing weather. They only have to pass south of us and than you're okey. this is even expected next week in some ensembles and we get snow and may Tx below zero. 
Also: Tx below zero can occur here from the very start of november to the start of april. In long wointers TX below zero can go up to 50-60 days, not to mention the numerous days with temperatures with just an hour or so above freezing. These are the most severe winters of course.

In short: the only thing that helps the Meseta is it distance to the sea and the higher altitude. But it is not enough. My sister lives in Varese, north of Milano, at 300 m high and she gets a lot more snow and cold weather than anyone in de Meseta below 1000 m. Still: even in northern italy Tx below zero is rare and she really notes that difference with The Netherlands. The snow rarely stays for weeks and that happens over here quite regularly.

Again: The Netherlands is no winterwonderland. I would say: not at all! So Spain below 1000 m isn't either, that is for sure.

BTW: everything is turning white here again. Some snow. Nothing compared to easter 2008 when we had 11 cm....


----------



## J.S. (23 Mar 2013 às 21:25)

Duplicate message...sorry/


----------



## J.S. (23 Mar 2013 às 21:34)

some more pics of today....Not by me BTW!


----------



## J.S. (24 Mar 2013 às 03:18)

*Fantastic night: unexpected blizzardlike conditions here!*

Pics and movie tomorrow. In one word: amazing! 2.30 o'clock the band that came in from Belgium did not subside, but made a turn to the west and this meant (means, it is still snowing hevaiky with less than 500 m sigt right now as I write!) whole band with heavy precip is going over Middelburg! Temperature has dropped to -4 C. We already are at 6-8 cm of snowcover in 1,5 hours and it is rapidly rising. Great end of the winter!


----------



## J.S. (24 Mar 2013 às 05:30)

Algumas photografias desta noite na minha cidade e dois filmes.






















Films:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvdZNHIHT2E&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNprK8rhWaY&feature=youtu.be

Hope you enjoy it! I sure do/did!

Still snowing a bit and -4,3 C.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Mar 2013 às 10:52)

Impressionante a vaga de frío que afeta ao interior da Europa. Na Polonia a cidade de Lodz (750.000 habitantes) atingiu hoje os -22ºC. 
Na Alemania e República Checa, Berlín -11ºC e Praga tambem -11ºC.


----------



## J.S. (24 Mar 2013 às 14:45)

Some pics of my city this afternoon


----------



## J.S. (24 Mar 2013 às 23:21)

*Wonderfull afternoon!*































Td was -10 C throughout the day, windchill -13 C. Dewpoint is pretty low of course. Tx however was 1,3 C but with that depoint no thaw was evidenced. Will happen this week (tomorrow) for sure. No problem: grand finale fo the winter!


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Mar 2013 às 23:36)




----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

caramba quase em abril e nevando desse geito, bonitas fotos


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Mar 2013 às 23:49)

Ferreiro disse:


>



 Po cade o paiz mais frio da Europa man  Pak cade tu ahahahha brincaderinha nao aguentei ai caraca mesmo em


----------



## MSantos (25 Mar 2013 às 16:01)

cubensis disse:


> Po cade o paiz mais frio da Europa man  Pak cade tu ahahahha brincaderinha nao aguentei ai caraca mesmo em



A Polónia é assim mesmo , o ano passado em Fevereiro presenciei -29ºC no Nordeste da Polónia em Bialystok.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2013 às 16:07)

Ferreiro disse:


> Na Espanha o inverno foi hiperúmido, e como consecuencia hipernevoso nas montanhas.




Por aqui a precipitação foi próxima do normal e em termos de dias de neve também. Parece que já só estávamos habituados a anos secos.


----------



## J.S. (25 Mar 2013 às 21:20)

*Algumas de hoje*

Temos uma area com mais areia no solo. Com este vento a neve esta mixta com isto e isto podems ver claramente..."Chocolate Brownie" ;-)


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

Tambem frío e neve nas ilhas britanicas

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03354&ano=2013&mes=3&day=25&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

MSantos disse:


> A Polónia é assim mesmo , o ano passado em Fevereiro presenciei -29ºC no Nordeste da Polónia em Bialystok.



caraca -29 e tenso em ! As casas tem ar condicioado ou outro sistema de aquecimento ? 
 Mais na verdade eu tava zuando com o Pek o ferreiro lembrou que tinha epoca que quase se brigava aqui no forum por causa das temperaturas minimas da espanha se eu nao me engano


----------



## irpsit (26 Mar 2013 às 20:10)

Impressionante!

Aqui temos tido temperaturas muito normais, tempo seco, fresco e soalheiro, típico de Março ou Abril. Mínimas de -5ºC, máximas de +7ºC. muito normal.

Isto depois de um inverno quase sem neve, e anormalmente quente.

Tenho medo que mais tarde ou mais cedo o verdadeiro frio polar chegue cá, já muito fora de época. como está agora na Europa central e do leste.




Ferreiro disse:


> Impressionante a vaga de frío que afeta ao interior da Europa. Na Polonia a cidade de Lodz (750.000 habitantes) atingiu hoje os -22ºC.
> Na Alemania e República Checa, Berlín -11ºC e Praga tambem -11ºC.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2013 às 02:53)

cubensis disse:


> caraca -29 e tenso em ! As casas tem ar condicioado ou outro sistema de aquecimento ?
> Mais na verdade eu tava zuando com o Pek o ferreiro lembrou que tinha epoca que quase se brigava aqui no forum por causa das temperaturas minimas da espanha se eu nao me engano



Na Polónia mesmo com essas temperaturas muito baixas no exterior dentro das casa nunca tive frio, regra geral os isolamentos das casas são bons, tal como os aquecimentos centrais.

A disputas entre o ferreiro e o pek já fazem parte da história do fórum, mas é sempre bom haver troca de ideias e diferentes opiniões.


----------



## J.S. (27 Mar 2013 às 16:23)

Foto's da costa Holandesa dos ultimos 3 dias.






Perto de um lago:


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2013 às 01:53)

*Onda de frio atinge a Europa e se estende até os EUA *

Uma onda de frio incomum para o fim de março atinge grande parte da Europa e se estende até os Estados Unidos, com temperaturas muito baixas e neve abundante. Na Polônia, o frio matou 25 pessoas desde o início do mês. Nos últimos dias, a temperatura no noroeste do país chegou a -15ºC durante o dia e -24ºC à noite, provocando a morte de cinco pessoas desde 21 de março, dia que marca o início da primavera no hemisfério Norte.
O sul da Romênia foi coberto por uma camada de neve de quinze centímetros e varrido por fortes ventanias. As escolas permanecem fechadas em três departamentos, enquanto o tráfego foi perturbado em uma dezena de estradas. Na Sérvia, a onda de frio e fortes nevascas provocaram perturbações no norte do país. Caminhões formaram filas de dezenas de quilômetros na fronteira com a Hungria, que proibiu a circulação de veículos pesados com mais de 7,5 toneladas.
Na Croácia, após novas nevascas nesta segunda-feira, dezenas de acidentes de trânsito foram registrados, principalmente no centro de país, indicou a televisão nacional. Várias linhas de ferry boats foram interrompidas na terça-feira na região de Split, no centro da costa adriática croata, por causa de ventos fortes.
Na República Checa, o vento levou o telhado de um supermercado em Sternberk (leste). Em Zdar-nad-Sazavou (centro), as paróquias cancelaram a encenação da Paixão de Cristo em um anfiteatro aberto prevista para esta noite. Em Viena, a temperatura caiu para abaixo de zero. É a primeira vez desde 1958 que a capital austríaca registra um dia tão frio após 20 de março.
Na Bélgica, a neve não dá trégua desde domingo, obrigando os serviços de limpeza a colocar suas máquinas de degelo nas ruas. Com uma temperatura máxima de 2ºC no sábado em Bruxelas, este 23 de março foi o mais frio desde 1873. Domingo, o clássico percurso ciclístico Gand-Wevelgem foi encurtado em 45 km devido às condições climáticas difíceis. Este tempo frio deve persistir até a segunda-feira de Páscoa, segundo os serviços meteorológicos.
Na Irlanda do Norte, milhares de cabeças de gado ficaram presas na neve e um helicóptero da Royal Air Force foi chamado para seu resgate. Até 10.000 animais, segundo estimativas, incluindo muitas ovelhas, podem estar soterrados pela neve que chega a 5,5 m em algumas partes da província britânica semi-autônoma.
Na Escócia, muito afetada pela onde de frio, mais de 3.000 pessoas passaram a noite sem eletricidade. As tempestades que atingem o país desde o início da primavera já causaram a morte de várias pessoas. Uma menina de três anos, levada por uma enxurrada, foi atropelada por um caminhão.
Do outro lado do Atlântico, uma tempestade de neve atingiu os Estados Unidos, de Saint-Louis, no Missouri (centro), até a capital federal Washington, no leste. Quatro dias após a chegada da primavera, os habitantes de muitas regiões do país estão às voltas com os problemas causados pela neve.

Diário de Pernambuco

*BBC News - Northern Ireland snow- Farmers fear for livestock*


worlddnewss

*BBC News - Helicopter flight over snow-covered Isle of Arran*


worlddnewss


----------



## J.S. (29 Mar 2013 às 08:36)

-8,1 C esta manha no herwijnen KNMi, Holanda. Ontem tinha neve outra vez, mas so um bocadinho. As dunas de neves e canais completemente cheio da neve estão sempre la. Hoje, nas ilhas do noroeste com vento do nordeste, tinham Lake effect snow. 5 cm. Nada mal para o fim do mes de mars.

E certo que o periodo de 11-31 mars tem uma media das media de 0,5 a 1,0 C e assim batimos o record desde 1901 para este periodo, que fui 2,1 C (1922). O record do mes esta muito mais baxia e velha com -2,3 C (1845)...

A neve no terschelling, ilha no norte do pais (onde teem o clima mais maritima do pais).











Do Workum, Fryslan, tambem no norte.


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Mar 2013 às 16:04)

caraca cada pico daora !


----------



## irpsit (30 Mar 2013 às 20:02)

Nada a reportar daqui.

Sigo quase todos os dias com mínimas de -4ºC e máximas de +8ºC. Dias de sol, geralmente com nuvens e aguaceiros fracos convectivos à tarde.


----------



## J.S. (31 Mar 2013 às 13:53)

irpsit disse:


> Nada a reportar daqui.
> 
> Sigo quase todos os dias com mínimas de -4ºC e máximas de +8ºC. Dias de sol, geralmente com nuvens e aguaceiros fracos convectivos à tarde.



Sames as here, although daytime max are 4 C and the convective showers are wihtout exception all snow. Today we had another one, all small ones. No accumlations in my region.


----------



## J.S. (31 Mar 2013 às 16:50)

The 4th snowshower of today pases by. All with just tiny amounts of snow, still fun, Tx 4,8 C, Tn -3,3. Todays average will be 0-1 C.


----------



## irpsit (1 Abr 2013 às 11:10)

Mas para a Islândia estas temperaturas são normais para esta época do ano. Nós até achámos que é tempo primaveril, quente e agradável, apesar das noites frias.

Agora, esse tempo na Holanda é bastante frio para Abril.

Ontem nós aqui tivemos uma máxima de +11ºC e mínima de -2C. 

E ontem, uma estação registou até +13ºC e hoje parece que vai ser um dia mais quente ainda, uma estação segue já com +9ºC a esta hora da manhã. Mas nmo interior junto aos glaciares as mínimas ainda se mantém nos -15ºC e máximas nos zero. O tempo limpo e primaveril faz destes contrastes, de noite gélidas e dias "quentes".



J.S. disse:


> Sames as here, although daytime max are 4 C and the convective showers are wihtout exception all snow. Today we had another one, all small ones. No accumlations in my region.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 13:36)

*Frio em Março na Europa fica entre os mais intensos desde que há registos*


> A Europa enfrentou um dos seus meses de Março mais frios de sempre, com temperaturas baixas a atrasarem a chegada da Primavera.
> 
> Num balanço provisório, a agência meteorológica alemã (DWD) diz que a temperatura média no país, até dia 28, foi de apenas 0,2 graus Celsius – 3,3 graus abaixo da média de 1961-1990 e 4,1 graus abaixo da média de 1981-2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## J.S. (1 Abr 2013 às 14:28)

irpsit disse:


> Mas para a Islândia estas temperaturas são normais para esta época do ano. Nós até achámos que é tempo primaveril, quente e agradável, apesar das noites frias.
> 
> Agora, esse tempo na Holanda é bastante frio para Abril.
> 
> ...




I know. We should have 11 C at day 3 C at night now (1-10 april). This is cold. But not a record: On 12 april in Vlissingen in 1986 we had Tx 1,1 C and Tn -1,5 C (-1,5 C is nothing special, but it IS voor Vlissingen btw). Average 02, C and 5 cm of snow. As a kid I remember 20 cm of snow 11 april 1978. 

Now, looking at the 11-31 march period, we had 0,7 C average. Now, that IS a new record since 1901. So yes: very cold and with 12 days with snowfall in various places (mine included) it is also quite a lot of snow. But the winter, on average was normal. Nothing special. Compared to the last 20 years it was a cold winter though. It is all relative. And cold weather here combines well with warm weather near Greenalnd and iceland I think.


----------



## irpsit (1 Abr 2013 às 19:08)

O que aconteceu extremo neste inverno foi a completa ausência de frio que esteve neste Inverno desde a Islândia ao pólo norte, embora tenha estado muito frio na Sibéria que depois desceu (e ainda afecta) a Europa central.




J.S. disse:


> I know. We should have 11 C at day 3 C at night now (1-10 april). This is cold. But not a record: On 12 april in Vlissingen in 1986 we had Tx 1,1 C and Tn -1,5 C (-1,5 C is nothing special, but it IS voor Vlissingen btw). Average 02, C and 5 cm of snow. As a kid I remember 20 cm of snow 11 april 1978.
> 
> Now, looking at the 11-31 march period, we had 0,7 C average. Now, that IS a new record since 1901. So yes: very cold and with 12 days with snowfall in various places (mine included) it is also quite a lot of snow. But the winter, on average was normal. Nothing special. Compared to the last 20 years it was a cold winter though. It is all relative. And cold weather here combines well with warm weather near Greenalnd and iceland I think.


----------



## J.S. (2 Abr 2013 às 07:43)

irpsit disse:


> O que aconteceu extremo neste inverno foi a completa ausência de frio que esteve neste Inverno desde a Islândia ao pólo norte, embora tenha estado muito frio na Sibéria que depois desceu (e ainda afecta) a Europa central.



Quando? No inverno ou em Mars?  No inverno, isto não fui o que acontece penso. A "nossa"fira na Holanda foi o resultado de areas de baixo pressão no sul mas não Altas no norte. Portanto tivemos mais neve que grande partes de Polonia por exemplo em Janeiro. Agora temos muitas amadoras que dizem assim: "SE isto (op periode de 10-31 mars) acontece no janeiro, ficamos com temperaturas medias de -8 a -10 C graus." 

Acho que agora na Islandia uma onda de frio pode atingir vos daqui uma semana...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 13:24)

A Europa, neste caso Reino Unido a desejar a primavera pela 53461 vez .


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 15:56)

Neve no Reino Unido nos últimos dias.

Millions expected to flee Britain this Easter as forecasters predict THREE MORE WEEKS of freezing weather, bringing chaos to the roads and even a triple-dip recession

Harsh weather will see holidaymakers ditch the UK for sunnier climes like Egypt, Turkey and Canary Islands

AA warns of 'winter warzone' as -10C temperatures bring ice on the roads and snow flurries

Drop in spending as people stay indoors could lead country into triple-dip recession

Met Office yellow weather warnings are in place for Wales, central and northern England and southern Scotland

Commuters will endure more misery with delays on morning commute

Farmers admit wave of Arctic weather has come at the worst possible time and they are having to work all hours




























http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ringing-chaos-roads-triple-dip-recession.html


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Abr 2013 às 15:19)

Inusual entrada de ar frio na Espanha no mes de abril. Hoje nevou (flocos) en cidades como Pamplona e Burgos, aínda que nao conseguiu acumular sobre o solo.


----------



## irpsit (6 Abr 2013 às 16:57)

Depois de umas 2 ou 3 semanas com tempo primaveril e soalheiro, com mínimas nos -2ºC e máximas nos +10C (tempo ligeiramente "quente" para Abril), agora temos um dia de neve ainda que a máxima já vá em +3ºC.

A neve rareou este inverno. E mesmo para Abril seria de esperar mais neve aqui, se bem que eu não me importe nada com a ausência de neve!


----------



## irpsit (6 Abr 2013 às 17:13)

Para aqueles que querem ter um gosto do clima islandês, aqui vai um resumo breve dos últimos três anos:

Este ano, *2013*, tivemos um Janeiro demasiado ameno e o Fevereiro foi um recorde ainda mais invulgar pois praticamente não nevou. Quase todo o inverno teve temperatura acima dos zero, excepto em alguns dias soalheiros (mas mesmo nesses as mínimas quase nunca desceram abaixo dos -5ºC). Os dias de neve contei-os pelos dedos. Fevereiro pareceu um inverno lusitano, com diárias a rondar os +5ºC e muita chuva. Em Março fez algum frio característico (alguns dias à volta de -10ºC e vento forte), mas o final de Março foi muito primaveril (mínimas nos -2ºC, máximas nos +10ºC, sol e tempo muito calmo). Dos últimos anos, é não só a primavera mais precoce, mas o inverno mais ameno.

Em *2012*, no ano passado, o Janeiro teve neve recorde (100cm - quase nunca chuvia, todas as frentes de sudoeste insistiam em trazer somente neve atrás de neve), mas o inverno apesar de bruto foi curto (apenas Dez 2011 e Jan 2012), em Fevereiro voltou a chuva e daí não houve mais inverno propriamente polar (pouco nevou depois embora a neve ainda caía esporadicamente até Maio). A primavera além de precoce, em Abril foi bastante quente e seca (máximas a chegar aos 18ºC). Depois, já o Maio já trouxe algum frio glacial tardio (mínimas nos -7ºC  emáximas nos -5ºC durante uns 4 ou 5 dias) depois de semanas de primavera (algo esperado no clima islandês). Antes e depois dessa vaga polar, o Maio teve máximas a ultrapassar os 20ºC. O resto do verão foi, como de costume, quente e seco, em relação à normal, mas não tanto extremo como alguns anos (apesar de toda a história nas notícias de derretimento dos glaciares, esses deveram-se mais à primavera precoce do que ao verão). O verão teve mínimas a rondar os 10ºC e máximas a rondar os 19ºC, mas nunca acima dos 23ºC. Houve porém alguns dias de trovoada embora fraca (algo muito muito raro aqui). Agosto rapidamente trouxe descida da temperatura, no final desse mês as mínimas já atingiam os -3ºC frequentemente, mas depois o Outono tardou, e apesar de maioriatiamente seco, as mínimas quase nunca caíam abaixo dos -5ºC. Houve várias tempestades particularmente violentas (de vento) em Setembro e Dezembro. E um nevão muito intenso em partes do país em Setembro, muito precoce, embora depois a neve tardou e só voltou mesmo a sério em Dezembro.

Há dois anos, *2011*, o Janeiro teve períodos de temperaturas elevadas para a época (bem, máximas perto dos 10ºC), o Fevereiro e Março trouxeram o inverno propriamente dito (uns dias à volta dos +3ºC, outros a atingir -16ºC durante o dia, mas os zero graus eram a média e aliás é a normal). O Abril também teve neve e granizo em abundância (mas as temperaturas rondaram os zero), ao que seguiu um Maio muito quente (máximas acima dos 20ºC), embora depois tenha nevado um dia em Junho! Julho e Agosto, o verão, foram quentes e secos. Máximas esporadicamente atingiam os 25ºC. O verão durou até muito tarde, com Setembro ainda a registar máximas bem acima dos 10ºC, mas já com as habituais geadas nocturnas. O resto do Outono foi demasiado ameno (rondando os +5ºC) embora em final de Novembro 6 semanas de um inverno curto mas épico seguiram-se, com as temperaturas caindo aos -10ºC (e por vezes aos -18ºC) e permanencendo nesse nível, enquanto a neve acumulava dia após dias, algo que não costuma ocorrer no sul da Islândia.

Em *2010*, não estive cá o ano todo. Só cheguei em Maio. Soube que o Abril tinha sido frio com temperaturas por vezes bem abaixo dos zero, e o Maio também tinha mínimas a rondar os zero e máximas abaixo dos 10ºC, excepto no final do mês. Já o Junho e Julho e Agosto foram quentes com máximas a ultrapassar os 25ºC e mínimas a rondar os 15ºC em vários dias. Isso ainda aconteceu até em final de Agosto! Mas em Setembro voltou o frio usual, com mínimas nos zero e máximas pouco acima dos zero.

As normais são temperaturas entre Dezembro e Março a rondar os -5ºC a 0ºC, onde vivo, e em Junho e Julho a ronda os 10 a 15ºC. Os outros meses são uma mudança muito gradual de temperatura, normalmente com a Primavera a regressar em Maio, e o Outono frio em final de Agosto.

Tirando estes dados, os glaciares recuam radicamente a cada ano, entre 500 a 1500 metros a cada ano. Ou seja, dá para ir a um glaciar num ano seguinte e ver algo espantoso a acontecer.


----------



## JLeiria (7 Abr 2013 às 15:31)

Boa Tarde!

Vou estar nesta próxima semana pela Holanda, mais concretamente eindhoven. Preciso de fazer a mala!
Que tempo posso esperar nos próximos dias? Onde posso saber mais sobre isso?

Alguém que me possa ajudar?


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Abr 2013 às 12:54)

O mes de março foi bastante frío na maior parte de Europa. Temperaturas medias de março 2013:

Berlín -0.5ºC
Praga -0.4ºC
Varsovia -1.8ºC
Bialystok (leste da Polonia) -3.3ºC
Tallinn -5.9ºC
Vilnius -4.8ºC
Oslo -4.6ºC


----------



## irpsit (10 Abr 2013 às 21:35)

E chegou mais uma vaga de frio polar.

Depois de dias primaveris e com temperaturas quase sempre acima dos zero, eis que volta a soprar vento forte de norte, o que fez descer bastante as temperaturas.

O dia despertou com uma mínima de -7ºC e depois manteve-se grande parte do dia rondando os -3ºC e agora volta a cair para os -6ºC, mas o pior é mesmo o vento forte e constante de norte. Sensação térmica muito gelada.

No norte do país as temperaturas chegaram até aos -17ºC mas agora chegou a neve lá.

Estas vagas de frio são muito habituais nestes meses de Primavera de Abril e Maio e mesmo Junho, com dias que trazem temperaturas bem abaixo dos zero depois de semanas de tempo ameno. È isto o clima esquisofrénico e polar da Islândia.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Abr 2013 às 17:26)

Atingimos por primeira vez neste 2013 os 30ºC na Espanha peninsular, 30.3ºC em Murcia.


----------



## irpsit (12 Abr 2013 às 08:58)

Sigo com bastante frio, com *-11ºC* numa manhã solarenga após uma noite com mínima de *-15ºC *!!!

Foi a noite mais fria do ano.
Duvido que o meu dia passe acima dos -5ºC...

Algumas estações do país registaram hoje mínimas de -23ºC.

Só me queixo agora pela ausência da jet stream.... que tem estado sob Portugal


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Abr 2013 às 13:28)

Em Berlín ja derreteu a neve, porem o inverno foi bastante nevoso

Tegel (na cidade)
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10382&ano=2013&mes=4&day=11&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10382&ano=2013&mes=3&day=12&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10382&ano=2013&mes=2&day=10&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10382&ano=2013&mes=1&day=11&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10382&ano=2012&mes=12&day=12&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Postdam (na periferia de Berlín)
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10379&ano=2013&mes=4&day=11&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10379&ano=2013&mes=3&day=12&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10379&ano=2013&mes=2&day=10&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10379&ano=2013&mes=1&day=11&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10379&ano=2012&mes=12&day=12&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Dias com neve no solo
*Berlín Tegel 94 días*
*Berlín Postdam 99 días*


----------



## irpsit (13 Abr 2013 às 16:51)

Sigo com máxima de *+1ºC* após uma mínima matinal e muito baixa de *-16ºC*. A mais baixa do ano!

A manhã foi obviamente limpa mas muito fria, ventosa também e soalheira. 

Porém entrarem nuvens do oceano o que fez a temperatura subir muito, e agora já ficou encoberto e já caem uns farrapos esporádicos. 

Mas sem qualquer neve no solo, que está congelado como uma rocha. Este ano tivemos aprox uns 15 dias de neve no solo, um número muito baixo, ao contrário do resto da Europa.

De longe hoje foi também a maior amplitude térmica do ano.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Abr 2013 às 18:54)

Día quente no norte de Espanha, San Sebastián hoje atingiu os 30ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Abr 2013 às 23:47)

Ferreiro disse:


> Día quente no norte de Espanha, San Sebastián hoje atingiu os 30ºC.



À uma ou duas noites atrás estavam 20ºC numa dessas cidades da costa norte pela meia-noite, (san sebastian ou santander), fiquei impressionado!!


----------



## irpsit (15 Abr 2013 às 13:41)

Seguimento dos últimos dias:

Depois de uma vaga de frio polar e vento tempestuoso de norte, a temperatura voltou a subir consideravelmente!

Sábado -16ºC a +1ºC, vento moderado de norte, céu limpo, depois neve 
Domingo -2ºC a +8ºC, vento forte de nordeste, tempestade de poeira e céu pouco nublado
Segunda -3ºC a +6ºC, vento moderado de sudeste, céu pouco nublado


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Abr 2013 às 20:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Berlín ja derreteu a neve, porem o inverno foi bastante nevoso
> 
> Tegel (na cidade)
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10382&ano=2013&mes=4&day=11&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
> ...



Interessante tambem o número de dias com neve no solo em *París*, aeroporto Charles de Gaulle

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=04&day=06&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=03&day=06&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=03&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=01&day=03&ndays=31

Total *25 dias *


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Abr 2013 às 21:28)

Pelo contrario, *Madrid*, aeroporto de Barajas, obtivo *0 dias *com neve no solo, uma cifra que repete muitos invernos.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082210-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=04&day=06&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082210-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=03&day=06&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082210-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=03&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082210-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=01&day=03&ndays=31

Aínda asim no meu pais muita gente está convencida que Madrid é uma cidade mais nevosa que Londres e París, e inclusive ha algum (participante tambem aquí em meteopt) que afirma que é a cidade mais nevosa de Europa Occidental (e isso inclui Berlín) . Lede e ride:

http://foro.tiempo.com/iquestpor-que-nieva-tan-poco-en-londres-y-paris-t10466.0.html


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2013 às 08:53)

SIgo com uma surpresa inesperada. De longe o maior nevão deste inverno.

As previsões só davam chuva ou sleet, mas o dia amanheceu com um nevão lá fora e neva forte, já está uma grande camadona acumulada de 30cm!

Sigo com -1ºC. Ontem foi um dia primaveril, agradável à tarde, mas com geada nocturna na manhã de ontem com a mínima a atingir também os inesperados -7ºC.

Assim vai o resumo dos últimos dias bem erráticos:

Sábado -16ºC a +1ºC, vento moderado de norte, céu limpo, depois neve 
Domingo -2ºC a +8ºC, vento forte de nordeste, tempestade de poeira e céu pouco nublado
Segunda -3ºC a +6ºC, vento moderado de sudeste, céu pouco nublado
Terça -7ºC a +9ºC, céu pouco nublaco
Quarta -1ºC, neve intensa


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2013 às 20:23)

Novo record de temperatura máxima em abril no aeroporto de San Sebastián, 32.6ºC (o anterior record era de 32.4º)


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2013 às 22:12)

Fixe, esse tempo de Espanha (e Portugal)

Agora inverteu-se tudo. O inverno que tinha sido quase sem frio na Islândia agora voltou em força. Nos últimos dias não só tivemos a temperatura mais baixa do inverno mas também hoje caiu o maior nevão deste inverno, e os próximos dias apresentam temperaturas a rondar os zero e por vezes com mínimas até aos -10ºC e aguaceiros de neve alternados com algum sol.

O inverno nunca mais acaba aqui! Geralmente a neve constante acaba a 15 de Abril, este ano parece que é agora quando a maior quantidade de neve vai cair. Por vezes neva ainda até em Junho, vamos a ver o que 2013 trará.




Ferreiro disse:


> Novo record de temperatura máxima em abril no aeroporto de San Sebastián, 32.6ºC (o anterior record era de 32.4º)


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Abr 2013 às 19:19)

Primeira onda de calor nas ilhas Canarias. Atingiram os 40ºC por primeira vez neste 2013.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Abr 2013 às 19:53)

Pelo contrario na maior cidade suiza, *Zurich*, hoje 5 cm de neve no solo

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06660&ano=2013&mes=4&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

E nos meses anteriores
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06660&ano=2013&mes=3&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06660&ano=2013&mes=2&day=19&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06660&ano=2013&mes=1&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06660&ano=2012&mes=12&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06660&ano=2012&mes=11&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

*Total 72 dias* com neve no solo


----------



## irpsit (21 Abr 2013 às 22:58)

Sigo com 0ºC e céu encoberto.

Ontem tive um dia de aguaceiros fortes de sleet, neve e granizo, um pouco de tudo. 

A acumulação era de cerca de 5cm, resultantes dos 30cm caídos há uns dias.

Anteontem tive uma mínima de -7ºC e máxima de +3ºC.

Hoje o dia teve mínima de -4ºC e máxima de +5ºC, dia soalheiro e azul, mas agora o tempo mudou com a entrada de uma frente. Mais neve a caminho e depois chuva, e uma semana à frente alternando entre ambas.


----------



## irpsit (23 Abr 2013 às 00:38)

Hoje finalmente um dia permanente acima de zero. Mas muito chuvoso, +2 a +6, embora junto à costa oeste tenha caído um nevão forte, enquanto aqui chovia e caía algum sleet.

Este Abril tem tido temperaturas abaixo da média. E parece não haver previsão de tempo primaveril nos próximos dias, pelo contrário prevê-se nova vaga polar com previsões de temperaturas a chegar aos -13ºC.

Será a terceira vaga de frio deste inverno: uma foi em meados de Março, e a outra foi há uma semana atrás, em meados de Abril.

Um inverno estranho, que quase não teve neve até Março, e agora têm tido imensa neve em Abril.


----------



## irpsit (23 Abr 2013 às 20:34)

Mais tempo polar para o final de Abril. Vejam o meteo desta estação.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/forecasts/areas/centralhighlands/#station=6776


----------



## irpsit (24 Abr 2013 às 23:54)

Bolas, já estou farto deste frio de inverno em Abril!

Sigo com -4ºC ao ínicio da noite, após mais um dia de neve, e máxima +1ºC. Agora céu limpo e a mínima irá provavelmente cair até valores bem baixos.

Não há qualquer sinal de Primavera aqui na Islândia... mas pudera! O inverno em Janeiro e Fevereiro não teve qualquer frio nem neve, agora temos todo o inverno em Março e Abril cheios de frio e neve.

É estranho experienciar um inverno desta forma...


----------



## irpsit (25 Abr 2013 às 12:07)

Sigo com -3ºC após mais uma mínima bem agressiva de *-10ºC*.

É final de Abril e não há sinal de aumento de temperatura aqui na Islândia. 

A temperatura hoje mal vai subir acima dos zero. Para os próximos dias, ainda é previsto mais frio ainda, com mínimas abaixo dos -15ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Abr 2013 às 14:45)

Entrou ar frio na Galiza, con neve no solo nas montanhas. Cebreiro fica hoje con neve, algo pouco habitual a finais d abril.


----------



## irpsit (28 Abr 2013 às 23:20)

Há uma grande massa polar desde a Islândia até Portugal.

Tal como em Portugal, aqui na Islândia sigo com tempo frio e nortada.

Mas por aqui, tenho tido máximas a rondar os +3ºC e mínimas entre os -4ºC e os -10ºC e tempo relativamente limpo mas ventoso e bastante frio.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2013 às 00:25)

Uma impressionante vaga de frio está a afectar o centro e o leste de Espanha, especialmente nas áreas mais elevadas. Este vídeo reporta-se a este domingo:


shogun rua


----------



## irpsit (29 Abr 2013 às 17:58)

A massa polar continua em forca e a enviar ar frio directamente para sul em direccao a Portugal e Espanha.

Por aqui tive um dia em que a temperatura mal subiu dos zero (máxima +2°C), apesar de a mínima ter sido uns "amigáveis" -6°C.

Mas a julgar pelo arrefecimento contínuo nas estacoes do interior da Islandia, e pelas previsoes, anteve-se alguns dias com temperaturas entre os -5 e os -10C aqui na costa islandesa, e bem mais frio no interior.

Sem tréguas esta "primavera" depois de um inverno ameno e quase sem neve.


----------



## irpsit (30 Abr 2013 às 00:40)

Entretanto a temperatura caiu violentamente.

Depois da máxima de +2ºC, *sigo já com -10ºC*, às 23:30, altura em que ainda é o crepúsculo aqui em final de Abril.

A descida foi de uns 2 graus por hora, nas últimas horas... uma descida impressionante. E estações hoje no interior da Islândia chegam aos -21ºC.


----------



## irpsit (1 Mai 2013 às 21:34)

Verifiquei agora, é a Primavera mais fria na Islândia, em pelo menos 17 anos. 

Em 2013, quase todo o mês de Abril e este ínicio de Maio é o mais frio dos últimos 20 anos.

Sigo com -3ºC após máxima de 2ºC e mínima de -12ºC.

As temperaturas têm aproximadamente e continuamente cerca de 7ºC abaixo da normal.


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2013 às 12:59)

Sigo ainda com uma máxima de *-2°C *e neve seca mas fraca.

Antes, a noite teve uma mínima de *-14°C* pois o céu estava limpo!

É capaz de ser a temperatura mais baixa de Maio em muitas décadas. Mas nos próximos dias a temperatura vai finalmente subir acima dos zero, e alguma chuva, à medida que entra algum ar do atlântico.

A temperatura normal nesta altura do ano é entre 0°C a 10°C, esporadicamente com algumas mínimas mais negativas (normalmente raramente abaixo dos -7°C), e de vez em quando com máximas a chegar aos 20°C. Obviamente este Maio está muito mais frio do que isso.

A causa destas anomalias é provavelmente o degelo significativo do verao passado nas regioes polares, este degelo causa mais bloqueios de alta pressao junto ao pólo norte do que o habitual, e que agora arrastam ar continuamente de norte em direccao à Islandia e por vezes até Portugal.


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2013 às 13:10)

http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2013/05/02/nytt_kuldamet_fyrir_mai/


Parece ao que entendi nas notícias foi batido hoje o recorde histórico da temperatura mais baixa de Maio. Ou seja, é provavelmente o início de Maio mais frio dos últimos 100 anos.

Hoje registei -13.5°C de mínima. No interior (numa zona habitada e sem glaciar) foram registados uns oficiais e confirmados *-18°C* (o novo recorde).

Se bem que várias estacoes do IM junto aos glaciares registaram esta noite *-22°C* !!http://en.vedur.is/#tab=athugun

Contrasto com o ano passado em que tive uma máximas de 20°C e mínima de 8°C na primeira semana de Maio de 2012!

Esta vaga de frio ajuda a compreeder o frio que voces aí em Portugal e Espanha têm passado nos últimos dias.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Mai 2013 às 09:49)

tornado em Italia- Modena
Granizo do tamanho de bolas de tenis 
http://www.wunderground.com/news/italy-tornado-hail-20130503


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2013 às 01:16)

ITÁLIA: Tornado em Castelfranco Emilia












Fonte: Meteogiornale


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2013 às 01:47)

*Gran gelo in Islanda, Regno Unito*

In Europa occidentale scende aria fredda dal nord Atlantico, responsabile di forti gelate in Islanda, con nevicate sparse, soprattutto sui versanti esposti. Giovedì 2 maggio, il termometro è sceso a -14,5°C a Grimsstadir, -8,0°C a Eyrarbakki, -6,0°C a Bergstadir, -5,6°C a Akureyri, -5,2°C a Reykjavik, -4,8°C a Keflavik, -4,2°C a Stykkisholmur. Rovesci di neve sono caduti anche a Reykjavik e, più intensi, a Keflavik, dove si trova l'aeroporto della capitale.

La discesa fredda in oggetto ha portato forti gelate anche in Regno Unito, non solo in quota. Giovedì 2 maggio, -5,6°C ad Aonach Mor, -5,4°C a Cairngorm (queste prime due stazioni oltre i 1000 m, nelle Highlands), -4,8°C a Tulloch Bridge, -4,7°C ad Aviemore, -4,3°C a Loch Glascarnoch, -3,7°C a Shap, -3,2°C ad Eskdalemuir, -2,7°C ad Altnaharra, -1,7°C a Kinloss, -1,5°C a Capel Curig e Wick, -0,9°C a Glasgow e Skye/Lusa, -0,7°C a Keswick. In Scozia, la neve si è fatta vedere alle Shetland e in alcune località a quote molto basse, come Loch Glascarnoch.

Meteogiornale


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2013 às 12:56)

*Itália: Tornado semeia destruição em zona devastada por terramotos*


EuroNews.PT


----------



## CptRena (5 Mai 2013 às 13:36)

Gerofil disse:


> *Itália: Tornado semeia destruição em zona devastada por terramotos*
> 
> ItÃ¡lia: Tornado semeia destruiÃ§Ã£o em zona devastada por terramotos - YouTube
> 
> EuroNews.PT



No vídeo: Passagem de um tufão!?


----------



## irpsit (5 Mai 2013 às 14:56)

O tempo aqueceu consideramente.

Veio a chuva. Ontem máxima de 8ºC, mínima de 2ºC

Hoje tempo com algumas abertas mas mais fresco e ventoso. Mínima de -2ºc, máxima de 5ºC.

Tempo já normal para Maio.


----------



## Lightning (14 Mai 2013 às 14:22)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2013*

Interessantes imagens de reflectividade e intensidade da precipitação... 

Mas vamos ter que emigrar para Espanha para fazer registos dignos de si.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2013 às 15:33)

Têm pinta de ter sido umas supercélulas


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2013 às 11:59)

Día frío hoje no norte da Espanha. Aquí, na Coruña, vento, chuva e uma temperatura agora de 13ºC, em Vigo somente 11ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2013 às 17:49)

*Pois, há mais de 50 anos que não fazia tanto calor na Rússia em Maio ...* 

*Moscovo bate novo recorde de temperatura*

Nesta quarta-feira, 15, os termômetros de Moscou registraram 28,8 graus Celsius, um novo recorde de temperatura para a capital russa. A marca anterior, 27,9 graus para o mesmo dia do ano, era de 1946.
Segundo um dos principais especialistas do centro de meteorologia Phobos, Mikhail Leus, a onda de calor aumenta a probabilidade de chuvas com trovoada na região.

Diário da Rússia


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2013 às 06:53)

O Cebreiro (1300m), na Galiza, há instantes:


----------



## irpsit (17 Mai 2013 às 22:21)

Desde o ínicio de Maio, que já vão duas semanas de tempo estável, soalheiro e primaveril, embora um pouco ventoso e fresco à noite (ou gelado se usarmos os standards portugueses)

Mínimas entre -4ºC a 4ºC
Máximas entre +8ºC a +17ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2013 às 23:50)

O calor vai seguindo para norte na Europa Oriental: *27 ºC* hoje na *Suécia* e na *Finlândia*.






WeatherOnline


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Mai 2013 às 18:50)

E nós aqui com 13ºC. Como é que é possível? Como é que as temperaturas estão tão elevadas por lá? Algumas zonas da Finlândia estão sob trovoadas hoje e amanhã, penso.


----------



## irpsit (19 Mai 2013 às 12:39)

Sigo com uns constantes +7ºC e chuvisco persistente.

Depois de uma semana fresca, geadas matinais e nortada, agora o vento rodou para sudoeste e tempo húmido.

Ontem tive uma mínima agradável de 5ºC e máxima de 13ºC, e céu muito nublado mas sem chuva. Ontem o norte da Islandia chegou aos 18ºC, a temperatura mais alta deste ano.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2013 às 01:53)

Sábado, com* 28 ºC *no interior da *Noruega*, já bastante próximo do Círculo Polar Arctico; 26 ºC em várias zonas da Suécia e da Finlândia:






WeatherOnline

No norte de África, a Líbia registou uma máxima de 48 ºC no Sábado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Mai 2013 às 03:00)

Porque é que o norte/leste da Europa estavam com temperaturas tão elevadas? Nem em pleno Verão é normal quase 30 graus na Noruega, penso eu.

Gerofil, como sacas esses mapas no WeatherOnline?


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Mai 2013 às 03:48)

Para quem nao tem muito conhecimento em meteorologia e quase impossivel pensar que no polo norte (proximo) posa chegar a 30c, para mim ainda e uma grande surpresa quando isso acontece


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2013 às 00:00)

cubensis disse:


> Para quem nao tem muito conhecimento em meteorologia e *quase impossivel pensar que no polo norte (proximo) posa chegar a 30c*, para mim ainda e uma grande surpresa quando isso acontece



Não; o Pólo Norte fica muito longe (a cerca de 3 000 quilómetros de distância).


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Mai 2013 às 06:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Não; o Pólo Norte fica muito longe (a cerca de 3 000 quilómetros de distância).



 Verdade do circulo polar artico


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2013 às 01:08)

Rússia, ontem (acho eu).


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Mai 2013 às 08:57)

Sigo na Galiza com temperatura inusualmente fría para a época.

Na Europa Occidental uma masa de ar frío deixou ontem neve na Escocia a 200 metros e na Bélgica a 400 metros

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...terra-e-belgio-gran-caldo-in-india-e-pakistan


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2013 às 16:51)

*Estação russa polar evacuada de urgência por causa do degelo*

A Rússia decidiu evacuar com urgência a estação científica russa localizada no Pólo Norte, devido aos níveis anormais de degelo verificados naquela região, divulgou hoje o governo de Moscovo. O ministro dos Recursos Naturais e da Ecologia russo, Serguei Donskoi, ordenou "o desenvolvimento em três dias de um plano de evacuação da estação polar científica Severny Polious 40", onde trabalham atualmente 16 pessoas, segundo um comunicado oficial.
A decisão está relacionada com "o desenvolvimento anormal dos processos naturais na bacia do Ártico, que resultou na destruição dos glaciares em redor da estação", indica-se na mesma nota informativa.

Destak/Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2013 às 22:55)

*Primavera é marca por baixas temperaturas*

Neve na Suíça, frio recorde na Holanda, déficit de radiação solar na França e na Alemanha. A Europa enfrenta neste final de maio, em plena primavera, condições meteorológicas para inverno nenhum botar defeito. O clima invernal no oeste europeu é resultado de uma frente fria que veio do norte do continente e já dura três semanas. Enquanto isso, no leste, temperaturas amenas deixam romenos e russos mais aquecidos. "O frio atinge Londres, Amsterdã, Frankfurt, Paris...", enumera Olivier Proust, meteorologista da Météo France, para quem o clima atual é "excepcional" em razão da combinação de diferentes fatores: chuvas fortes, déficit de sol e temperaturas invernais.
A duração da frente fria incomoda. "É o que chamamos de um bloqueio meteorológico, com uma vasta área de depressão presa no norte da Europa, que leva o vento e traz frio para a estação", detalha Proust. Na manhã desta sexta-feira foram registrados meros 3,7°C em Paris, a menor temperatura num dia 24 de maio desde 1887. Na França, a média das temperaturas registra uma baixa de 5 a 6°C. Alguns locais chegam a ter uma queda de 10°C nos padrões da estação. A Holanda teve na quinta-feira as temperaturas mais baixas já registradas num 23 de maio desde que as medições começaram a ser feitas, em 1901.
Mais ao sul, mesmo as temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas não mostram os ares primaveris. Milão registrou 7°C; Bergamo, 6°C. "Na mesma época do ano passado já fazia 30°C", diz Judith Jaquet, do Centro Meteorológico Epson. Na Alemanha, por exemplo, o mês de maio não é particularmente frio, mas "o que é surpreendente é a pouquíssima irradiação solar, que caiu pela metade em relação ao normal", explica a porta-voz do Serviço Meteorológico da Alemanha, Uwe Kirsche.
Na Bélgica, onde as temperaturas médias estão 2°C abaixo do normal, o sol brilhou até o momento por 89 horas, contra uma média de 191 de predominância do sol para um mês de maio normal, lembrou na quinta-feira um meteorologista do Instituto Real Meteorológico, Fabian Debal. A mesma coisa acontece no leste da França, onde nunca tinha sido registrado uma presença tão baixa do sol nos cinco primeiros meses do ano. Na cidade de Dijon, foram em média menos de três horas por dia de céu claro.
A chuva foi outra convidada inesperada neste mês de maio. Na semana passada as precipitações atrapalharam os primeiros dias do Festival de Cannes e na próxima semana é o torneio de Roland Garros que deve ser a vítima. Na Bélgica é preciso ir até 1984 para encontrar um mês de maio tão chuvoso. A Noruega teve chuvas tão fortes nos últimos dias que, combinadas ao degelo das montanhas, provocou enchentes devastadoras. Na Suíça, até a neve que parecia ter ido embora voltou com tudo nesta sexta-feira.
De acordo com a meteorologia francesa, neste final de semana o frio deve dar uma leve trégua ao continente europeu, mas nada de muito definitivo para os próximos dez dias. Enquanto isso, no leste, o céu deve ser muito mais azul. Nesta sexta-feira a temperatura mínima esperada era de 12°C em São Petersburgo -- a máxima em Paris não deveria passar dos 10°C. Com 30°C de dar inveja a qualquer europeu do oeste, os romenos aproveitaram para ir à praia. Na Grécia, os belos dias de sol já trazem outra preocupação: a falta de chuvas, que deixa o país em estado de alerta por conta dos incêndios típicos de verão. (AFP)

Jornal Cruzeiro do Sul


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2013 às 00:35)

Novamente temperaturas entre os 25 e os 30 ºC em cidades banhadas pelo Oceano Glacial Arctico, já bastante a norte do Círculo Polar Arctico. Por este andar deixarão de existir glaciares no Pólo Norte ainda este verão ...







Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Mai 2013 às 15:41)

Ia mesmo dizer isso. Murmasnk com27...


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Mai 2013 às 18:15)

Aquí na Galiza, aínda com frío para a época, o calor nao consegue chegar, parece que a próxima semana podería empeçar a fazer umas temperaturas mais adecuadas para a época do ano na que estamos.
AEMET aínda tardará uns dias em reportar o seu resumo do mes de maio, porem acho que vai ser un dos maios mais frios dos últimos 30 ou 50 anos.
Nos montes Pirineus a quantidade de neve que aínda fica na montanha é record desde que temos mediçoes segundo Meteofrance.


----------



## blade (31 Mai 2013 às 19:14)

murmansk esteve 28 não 27 e amanhã vai estar 29 parece

não é porcausa disso que vai derreter porque basta subir 
300km a norte desses países que se encontram temperaturas negativas,
está aqui frio porcausa da nortada e tão cedo não aumenta e
esta parte de marrocos e da algeria ainda não está muito quente.
As previsões indicam que as temperaturas vão subir durante o fim
de semana mas também revelam que vai logo descer depois nem vai
dar para aqueçer. E ainda falta saber se vão mesmo acontecer que
já baixaram para 28ºc para lisboa.

Como fan de altas temperaturas, acham que estando frio agora depois 
vem muito calor no verão=)? 15-30 de julho vinha mesmo a calhar =D


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2013 às 01:00)

*A very warm welcome to Barents Summit*







It has been the warmest May on record in the Barents Region with a peak of 29 degrees Celsius in Kirkenes a few days before the Prime Ministers arrives to mark the 20th anniversary of the Barents Cooperation.
Temperatures reach unusually high levels all over the Barents Region. Kirkenes, on the coast of the normally cool Barents Sea, had 29 degrees Celsius Friday afternoon. The same temperatures were measured in all the way from Tornio in the south to Lake Inari in the north of Finnish Lapland on Thursday. That is the highest temperature ever recorded in Lapland in May. 
YLE reports that temperatures are expected to rise above 30 degrees Celsius in western Lapland during Friday. The Norwegian Metrological Institute’s Yr.no weather service says the number of summer days, meaning days with over 20 degrees Celsius, have already passed earlier records for a number of locations in Nordland, Troms and Finnmark, Norway’s three northernmost counties. NRK reports about a new record of sun-hours during May with more than 354 sunny hours. 
New heat record for May was also measured in Murmansk, on Russia’s Arctic Kola Peninsula on Friday with a temperature of 28,3 degrees Celsius, just over the previous record of 28,2 from 1920.

Thomas Nilsen

BarentsObserver


----------



## CptRena (1 Jun 2013 às 15:17)

Os países nórdicos estão a levar com aquilo que nós em Portugal Cont chamamos de "Trovoadas de Maio"


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2013 às 10:29)

Na Europa Central teve início o período crítico de chuvas intensas associadas ao *clima temperado continental*, em que as precipitações mais elevadas correspondem à epoca do ano mais quente.

*Chuvas torrenciais fazem três mortos na Europa Central*

Pelo menos três mortos e oito desaparecidos é o saldo das fortes chuvas na Europa central, que causaram inundações e aluimentos de terra em pelo menos três países. 
A situação mais grave este domingo estava a ocorrer em Praga, na República Checa, com pelo menos dois mortos e quatro desaparecidos. As fortes chuvadas dos últimos dias levaram as autoridades a tomar precauções para que o centro histórico da cidade não seja totalmente inundado. A circulação de transportes públicos está limitada e oito estações de metro foram encerradas, depois de as águas do rio Vltava terem chegado a algumas partes da Cidade Velha. "Devido à actual situação, declarei o estado de perigo na região da capital", disse o presidente da câmara de Praga, Tomas Hudececk, citado pela agência Reuters.
A subida do nível dos rios na República Checa levaram à evacuação de várias localidades e ao encerramento de auto-estradas e de linhas ferroviárias. Várias barreiras de metal e pilhas de sacos de areia foram já colocadas em locais estratégicos, para evitar a repetição da tragédia das cheias de 2002, que então  fizeram 17 mortos e forçaram dezenas de milhares de pessoas a saírem das suas casas. Os prejuízos financeiros foram calculados em vários milhares de milhões de euros só em Praga. Na sequência da catástrofe, o Governo da República Checa instalou um sistema anti-inundações no valor de 115 milhões de euros.
Na Áustria, pelo menos uma pessoa morreu e duas eram este domingo dadas como desaparecidas, havendo ainda cerca de 300 desalojados, em consequência de inundações e aluimentos de terra. As províncias de Voralberg, Tyrol, Salzburgo e Alta Áustria foram colocadas em estado de alerta. Em duas delas, Salzburgo e Tyrol, o tráfego ferroviário foi interrompido. Uma parte da auto-estrada que liga o país à Suíça foi encerrada.
No Sul e Oeste da Alemanha, as chuvas torrenciais fizeram transbordar vários cursos de água. Duas pessoas são dadas como desaparecidas em Reutlingen (Sudoeste do país). 

PÚBLICO


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2013 às 22:01)

A Europa continua e continuará a ser afectada por precipitações intensas, enquanto a sinóptica se mantem inalterada.

De momento temos extensos bloqueios anticiclónicos no Atlantico e na Russia-Escandinavia, enquanto na europa central e de E/SE se mantem uma depressão com vários núcleos associados.

Chamamos a este padrão um bloqueio high-over-low, e é complicado reverter isto..demora alguns bons dias, e infelizmente o padrão sazonal está favorável a que se voltem a repetir novas situações sinópticas parecidas nos próximos meses.

Na minha opinião o verão será bastante chuvoso em especial numa faixa entre o leste de França, até porções da Escandinavia-Polonia e W da Russia.
Enquanto o tempo mais seco e quente ficará pelo SW e SE da Europa ( PI + Grécia).

Bom, de momento a sinóptica prevista nos próximos dias é a seguinte:






Uma frente estacionária ( azul claro) continuará a deixar chuvas continuas pela Europa central, enquanto que mais para leste, a entrada de massas de ar quente deixará o tempo mais instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes, organização convectiva do tipo SCM com shear fraco...ao menos as hipóteses de tempo severo ( tornados, granizo severo ou rajadas de vento severo) estão mais diminuídas.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2013 às 22:36)

*Europa Central paralisada por cheias mortais*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y54dZbaaP-A"]Europa Central paralisada por cheias mortais - YouTube[/ame]

Euronews.PT


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jun 2013 às 11:35)

AEMET publicou o resumo do mes de maio na Espanha. Foi o maio mais frío desde 1985, e em locais da metade norte o mais frío desde 1951!

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2013/06/climatologicojunio2013


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2013 às 19:06)

Fotos das cheias na Europa.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2013/06/flooding_in_europe.html


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2013 às 01:29)

Novas evacuações face às cheias na Alemanha


EuroNews.PT


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2013 às 22:17)

*Cheias no centro da Europa já fizeram 13 mortos*

 As cheias que nos últimos dias têm abalado o centro da Europa já causaram 13 vítimas mortais, de acordo com a Comissão Europeia.

A República Checa é o país com o maior número de mortes, oito, seguida da Alemanha, onde três pessoas perderam a vida. Há também duas vítimas mortais na Áustria, mas este número poderá ainda aumentar, uma vez que duas pessoas estão desaparecidas.

Na cidade de Halle, na zona este da Alemanha, 30 mil pessoas foram obrigadas a deixar as suas casas, após o nível de água dos rios ter atingido o valor mais elevado dos últimos 400 anos.

Em Deggendorf, a sul do país, as autoridades estão a retirar os habitantes das suas casas com a ajuda de helicópteros, depois de dois diques ao longo dos rios Danúbio e Isar não terem resistido à força das águas.

Os habitantes de Praga já puderam respirar de alívio, uma vez que as autoridades checas confirmaram que o nível da água na capital já estabilizou.

Fonte: DE


----------



## irpsit (11 Jun 2013 às 19:13)

Continua na Islândia o tempo frio desde Abril. O Verão tem andado a falhar, as temperaturas esporadicamente sobem aos 17ºC mas quase sempre os dias têm rondado os 11ºC, e o tempo chuvoso.

Em 4 anos que vivo aqui, este é de longe o início de verão mais frio, depois da primavera mais fria, e o inverno mais ameno e quase sem neve.

Presumo que estas mudanças tenham sido causadas pelo sudden stratospheric warning de Janeiro de 2013.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2013 às 22:19)

*Inundações estendem-se ao nordeste da Península Ibérica*


ndirecto


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2013 às 01:52)

Situação de tempo severo possível na Europa W e Central, partes da França, Benelux, Suiça e Alemanha.

Domingo e até 3f uma perturbação intensa aproxima-se da Europa ocidental, com  um notavel influxo de ar quente  e instável a ser forçado para norte á frente da mesma.

Durante a tarde de Domingo o forte aquecimento diurno, e a presença de algum ar mais seco nos níveis médios(capping layer) gera uma baixa troposfera extremamente energética com 0-1 MLCAPE até ou superior a 2500-3000J/Kg e LI perto dos -10º.
Com a aproximação da perturbação, entrada de ar frio em altura, varrimento da capping layer e forçamento dinâmico associado á convergência frontal + aproximação do ramo do jet é possível um desenvolvimento explosivo de convecção severa.

Primeiro as células poderiam adquirir um caracter supercelular eventualmente tornádico, sendo que depois evoluiriam para sistemas mesoescalares organizados em linha, com risco de ventos fortes associados a um evento de bow echo/derecho.

Granizo e precipitação intensa também não serão de excluir.















Situação a seguir atentamente!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2013 às 19:04)

*Informação muito importante*

A situação meteorológica reportada para a Europa, nomeadamente com a possibilidade de ocorrência de mau tempo (tempo severo) nos próximos dias, não abrange o território de Portugal Continental, que ficará à margem dessa situação de mau tempo.


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2013 às 22:37)

Entre Domingo e 4f/5f, a vermelho áreas com potencial para trovoadas severas, e a laranja trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jun 2013 às 17:02)

O verao nao quere chegar a Galiza, aquí na Coruña hoje temos sol e temperaturas agradaveis, mais ja está prevista a chegada de chuvas. O calor e a praia têm que seguir esperando.

No sul do país (Andalucía) sim chegou o calor com força, ontem Montoro (Córdoba) quase atimge os 39ºC.


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2013 às 12:50)

Actualizando a situação de tempo potencialmente severo, *amanhã *concentramo-nos em especial numa faixa entre a Catalunha e o Benelux, na margem de progressão de uma frente quente á sfc.

Ar quente é conduzido para norte desde o Med, escapando-se da influencia do anticiclone subtropical e da Capping layer de ar saariano ( SAL).

Á medida que encontra ar mais frio nos níveis altos, na proximidade do jet, a instabilidade deverá aumentar rapidamente, incrementada ainda pelo aquecimento/evapotranspiração diurnos.

Espera-se uma situação de shear forte no bordo do jet, com forte componente direcional nos níveis baixos á medida que se geram numerosos núcleos de baixa pressão/forçamento entre Espanha e o UK. Existe risco de tornados e ventos severos associados a supercelulas e MCS.






*
Para 2f* Mantem-se uma advecção de S/SE na Europa ocidental e organiza-se uma circulação depressionária centrada no W de França, com uma frente fria entre o SE de Espanha e a Holanda, e uma frente quente desde a Holanda para leste até á Alemanha.

No sector quente continua a entrada de ar  energético, embora haja um incremento da capping layer.

Junto á frente quente manteem-se as condições de maior instabilidade ( menor influencia do SAL) e forçamento, acompanhado de forte shear na periferia do jet.

Ao longo da frente fria, o SAL dificultará a iniciação mas deverá permitir acumulação de energia durante o dia, pelo que a ocorrer a convecção será dispersa mas explosiva.
Shear forte e direcional na área  frontal deverá suportar algumas supercélulas, mas devido ao caracter paralelo dos vectores de shear face á região frontal o mais provável seria que com o tempo se passasse para uma situação de MCS lineares com supercelulas discretas .
Também poderão ocorrer eventos de training com precipitação excessiva, granizo severo e ventos fortes a afectar a mesma região durante verias horas.


----------



## CptRena (15 Jun 2013 às 17:50)

A diferença entre o ano passado e este ano


20120616



CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> A cobertura de neve começa a desaparecer rapidamente.
> 
> ...




20130615






Rifugio Bella Vista - Igloo!


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jun 2013 às 16:50)

Na Galiza día muito frío para um mes de junho. As 16 horas somente 14ºC na Coruña, 13ºC en Vigo e Santiago e 12ºC em Lugo.
O resto de Espanha nao tem tao frio como nos.


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2013 às 17:34)

Continua a situação de convecção potencialmente severa pela Europa ocidental.

*Para 3f* mantem-se uma massa de ar extremamente quente e húmida numa larga faixa desde os Balcães até á Alemanha, e para leste até França.

Sobre Espanha uma cut-off intensa move-se lentamente para NE.

Na periferia da cut-off e cavado associado um forte ramal do jet extende-se desde a Catalunha para N sobre França-Bélgica-Holanda e norte da Alamenha.

Depressões térmicas/dinâmicas estabelecem-se sobre Espanha/França, com fluxos de leste nos níveis baixos que voltam a impelir o ar mais energético para leste.
Ao longo da frente quente, a interacção com o forte fluxo em altura volta a ser favorável á ocorrência de convecção severa, com risco de tornados/ventos fortes e granizo/precip intensa.

Ao fim do dia uma frente fria/dry line move-se para NE desde espanha, podendo reactivar alguma convecção sobre o centro de frança, convecção essa que tomará um caracter mais linear com training devido ao shear essencialmente unidirecional gerado pela rotação dos ventos nos níveis baixos de E/NE para SE.





( edit 18/6 10h)


*Na 4f*  a cut off move-se desde Espanha até ao SW de França, com uma frente fria/dry line associada.

Uma massa de ar extremamente energética ( 3 a 4kJ/Kg de SBCAPE) progride sobre França-Benelux e até ao SE do UK.

Ao longo da frente fria/dry line espera-se shear unidirecional com a formação de segmentos lineares com risco de precip/granizo persistentes em alguns pontos.

A norte e ao longo da frente quente, shear direcional poderá suportar supercélulas com granizo/ventos severos e algum tornado.
A falta de forçamento no entanto deverá levar ao estabelecimento de convecção de caracter mais disperso com a evolução de poucas células mas de caracter explosivo e que face ao ambiente dinâmico rapidamente transitarão para sistemas organizados e severos.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jun 2013 às 19:44)

O mapa de Galiza com as temperaturas máximas de hoje, 13ºC em Santiago


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2013 às 22:15)

A ultima noite trouxe tempestades e queda de granizo em França. Hoje as temperaturas atingiram valores entre os 30 ºC e os 35 ºC na Suíça e sul da Alemanha.


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2013 às 22:30)

França


----------



## irpsit (18 Jun 2013 às 02:09)

Continua o verão fresquinho e chuvoso aqui pela Islandia. Máximas tem rondado os 13ºC. Nos ultimos anos, a situação era muito diferente, com maximas a atingir mais frequentemente os 17 a 20ºC, e isso nota-se muito na floração e crescimento muito atrasado de muitas plantas.

Disseram nas noticias: tem sido o Junho com menos sol desde que os registos começaram, em Reykjavik.


----------



## Norther (18 Jun 2013 às 23:19)

Essas fotos fazem pensar nas tempestades nos Estados Unidos Vince 


A pouco, que belas temperaturas na Europa central e leste


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2013 às 01:03)

A cidade de Sion, na Suíça, chegou aos 36,2ºC.

Ajaccio, França, a liderar o TOP Europa com 38,5ºC registados ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2013 às 01:07)

A noite segue com inúmeros temporais no interior do continente europeu, designadamente no nordeste de Espanha, grande parte da França e pelo norte da Roménia...

Para além das chuvas torrenciais, há que acrescentar o aumento dos caudais dos rios provocados pelo degelo das neves.


----------



## 1337 (19 Jun 2013 às 01:40)

http://www.estofex.org/

Incrível a situação para os próximos dias na europa central


----------



## Norther (19 Jun 2013 às 10:08)

vamos ver se não há muitos estragos a registar, a pouco vi vídeos de inúmeros rios a transbordarem na zona dos Pirenéus, mais logo se poder ponho aqui.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jun 2013 às 13:38)

Horrivelmente frío na Galiza, ás 2 da tarde temos 13ºC na costa da Coruña. Non me recordo un 19 de junho tao frío como este


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2013 às 21:51)

Alguns registos do mau tempo em França.


----------



## Norther (20 Jun 2013 às 01:05)

Vale Ordesa Pirenéus 






Video:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=286368298174039&set=vb.100004026138040&type=2&theater


----------



## irpsit (20 Jun 2013 às 08:51)

Hoje finalmente a chuva parece ter parado e veio um dia de sol. A mínima foi de 2ºC, e sigo com 8ºC. Ainda assim é bastante frio. As máximas tem rondado os 12ºC, mas hoje com o sol espero ter uns 17ºC, que são bem mais normais para esta época do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 13:47)

Fotos da forte trovoada ocorrida na ultima madrugada na cidade alemã de _Hamburgo_.



















Fonte: *flickr*


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jun 2013 às 18:46)

Ás 17:00 Santiago registra quase a temperatura mais fría da Europa 12ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 19:21)

Valente temporal esta tarde em _Genebra_,_Suiça_.
Boa granizada.


----------



## Norther (20 Jun 2013 às 23:30)

El valle de Benasque y la Val d'Arán sufren las consecuencias de unas lluvias muy intensas que no cesan, que se unen al deshielo en cotas medias que llega con más de 2 meses de retraso.



 


mais fotos
http://www.barrabes.com/actualidad/noticias/2-8501/alto-riesgo-inundaciones-pirineo-central.html


----------



## irpsit (21 Jun 2013 às 01:41)

Dia de sol, e a maior amplitude térmica do ano.

Uma mínima rara de +2ºC durante a noite clara, e uma máxima de +18ºC ao final da tarde, após muitas horas de sol e céu limpo.

Agora a temperatura volta a cair, e vai nos +7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2013 às 12:07)

*Mau tempo mata três pessoas em França*


Fonte: EuroNews.PT


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Jun 2013 às 15:08)

Nesta altura aqui em Cracóvia, Polónia 35ºC com uma sensação de 38ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2013 às 18:17)

Hoje, _Bodrum_(_Turquia_) foi uma das cidades mais quentes da Europa,foram registados *40,0ºC*.


----------



## irpsit (28 Jun 2013 às 00:42)

Sigo em mais um dia invulgarmente frio aqui na Islândia. Muito chuvoso, sigo com +5ºC após uma máxima que mal ultrapassou os +8ºC e a mínima foi de +3ºC.

Estámos em final de Junho e a temperatura por e simplesmente não consegue subir.

Hoje é prevista queda de neve para o interior da ilha, e existe uma pequena possibilidade de poder haver uma surpresa inédita, quem sabe. Ainda esta manhã houve estações que registaram mínimas de 1ºC junto à costa, enquanto chovia.

A neve anda perto...

Em 4 anos que aqui vivo, raramente tinha visto as temperaturas descer abaixo dos 10ºC após a primeira quinzena de Junho (excepto nas montanhas). No norte por vezes ocorrem dias pouco acima dos 5ºC, mas muito esporadicamente, já no sul da Islandia é bastante raro isso ocorrer nesta altura do ano. Neve creio que nunca ocorreu nos últimos 100 anos.


----------



## irpsit (29 Jun 2013 às 09:40)

Continua o "year without summer" aqui na Islândia.

Sigo com *+6ºC* após mínima de +3ºC. 

Ontem a máxima foi de 7ºC e grande parte do dia foi à volta dos 5ºC. A mínima foi de 4ºC ontem.

Muitas estações registaram mínimas próximas dos zero graus, mas para já ainda não houve neve ou sleet em nenhum lado junto à costa, excepto *um aguaceiro de ice pellets que ocorreu aqui ontem*, quando a temperatura caíu aos 4ºC durante a tarde.

Estou habituado à possibilidade de frio e neve no verão nas montanhas do interior islandês, mas nunca junto à costa como agora.

E como é óbvio têm havido algumas pequenas geadas, o que é mau para a agricultura nesta altura do ano, quase no ínicio de Julho (quando a primeira geada é normalmente esperada em Agosto). Isto significa que provavelmente não vamos ter nenhum período prolongado sem geada.

Este mês as temperaturas quase sempre estiveram nos 6-12ºC, e estes últimos dias ainda foram mais frios. Nos 4 verões anteriores (2009, 2010, 2011 e 2012), que foram dos mais quentes em 100 anos, as temperaturas atingiram muitas vezes 20ºC à tarde, por vezes até 25ºC, e quase nunca a temperatura descia abaixo dos 12ºC à noite.

A média do último século é mais na ordem de máximas à volta dos 15ºC e mínimas à volta dos 8ºC, portanto mostra o quão quente os últimos anos foram. 

Porém este verão não só é um choque comparado com os últimos anos, mas é muito mais baixo do que a média. Resta saber se poderá vir a ser tão frio como o top dos verões mais frios dos últimos 100 anos, cujo recorde foi em 1983 e 1925.

Resta-me dizer que os dias de ontem e hoje são quase iguais às temperaturas anormalmente altas que tivemos aqui em Fevereiro, mês que registou um tipo de tempo quase similar do inverno português, com máximas a rondar frequentremente os 8ºC.

Uma ironia... pois são causados por um excesso de ventos de sudoeste, que aquecem no inverno, e nos arrefecem no verão..

... e um desespero, pois gostava muito de ter o verão "frio" de que tantos portugueses se queixam.

Só existe mais um mês de verão na Islândia, Julho, e a previsão a 7 dias é da continuação deste tempo frio. Portanto, não tenho muitas esperanças. Este verão será provavelmente um falhanço.


----------



## irpsit (1 Jul 2013 às 01:58)

ùltimos dois dias tiveram temperaturas já normais. Mínimas de 5ºc, máximas de 16ºC. Dias com bastante sol, finalmente...


----------



## irpsit (1 Jul 2013 às 13:26)

Sigo com máxima de 11ºC e chuvisco fraco, após mínima de 3ºC. Várias estações oficiais em redor que marcaram 0ºC de mínima. O meu termómetro está mais perto do solo, portanto marca mínimas menos baixas.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jul 2013 às 20:44)

Ontem atingiram mais de 40ºC por primeira vez numa estaçao meteorológica oficial de AEMET, o local foi El Granado (Huelva), na fronteira com Portugal


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/fks8.png/


----------



## irpsit (4 Jul 2013 às 13:39)

Resumo dos últimos dias:

25 Jun aguaceiros, 10 a 14º
26 Jun aguaceiros, 10 a 14º
27 Jun, chuva 4 a 9º
28 Jun, aguaceiros granizo, 4 a 8º
29 Jun, céu nublado, 4 a 15º
30 Jun, céu pouco nublado, 4 a 15º
1 Jul, aguaceiros de granizo, geada matinal, 2 a 14º
2 Jul, céu pouco nublado, geada matinal, 0 a 16º
3 Jul, aguaceiros fracos, 3 a 18º
4 Jul, aguaceiros fracos, 8 a 16º

Continua o tempo fresco e algo chuvoso. Invulgar são as geadas que continuam durante a noite, embora não sejam extraordinárias. 

Nos últimos dias, caíram também alguns aguaceiros de ice pellets, quando as temperaturas estavam mais próximas dos zero.

Nestes últimos dois dias, a temperatura parece estar mais próxima de finalmente chegar aos 20ºC. No verão islandês, as temperaturas podem chegar aos 25ºC mas é praticamente impossível subir acima desse valor. A média das máximas costuma ser de 16º


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 21:41)

Top das temperaturas máximas registadas hoje na Europa,segundo o OGIMET.
No próximo fim de semana, os valores vão ser bem superiores.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jul 2013 às 22:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Top das temperaturas máximas registadas hoje na Europa,segundo o OGIMET.
> No próximo fim de semana, os valores vão ser bem superiores.




Impresionante Vigo com mais de 37ºC. É record histórico no mes de julho. O anterior record era de 36ºC. No norte da Galiza (na Coruña, a minha cidade) as temperaturas foram mais moderadas, 22ºC na Coruña. 

Dos locais com dados de AEMET, o mais quente foi El Granado (Huelva), na fronteira com Portugal, hoje atingiu os 43ºC.


As máximas oficiais hoje na Galiza


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 00:53)

Ferreiro disse:


> Impresionante Vigo com mais de 37ºC. É record histórico no mes de julho. O anterior record era de 36ºC. No norte da Galiza (na Coruña, a minha cidade) as temperaturas foram mais moderadas, 22ºC na Coruña.
> 
> Dos locais com dados de AEMET, o mais quente foi El Granado (Huelva), na fronteira com Portugal, hoje atingiu os 43ºC.



Por acaso também fiquei surpreendido com a máxima de Vigo, dado  que a Galiza não costuma ter temperaturas tão altas como o norte de Portugal.
Já agora qual é o link directo onde posso encontrar essa informação (os extremos diários de muitos locais de  Espanha),estive a  procurar no site AEMET e não encontrei,se puderes diz-me se faz favor.


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 01:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso também fiquei surpreendido com a máxima de Vigo, dado  que a Galiza não costuma ter temperaturas tão altas como o norte de Portugal.
> Já agora qual é o link directo onde posso encontrar essa informação (os extremos diários de muitos locais de  Espanha),estive a  procurar no site AEMET e não encontrei,se puderes diz-me se faz favor.



O link é este: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=gal&w=2&x=d07


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2013 às 19:45)

Hoje Vigo chegou aos 39.7ºC, acho que é um novo recorde para Julho.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jul 2013 às 20:48)

Nickname disse:


> Hoje Vigo chegou aos 39.7ºC, acho que é um novo recorde para Julho.



Á espera que AEMET confirme o dado, é um record sensacional, superando em 3ºC o anterior record de 36ºC. É a temperatura mais alta jamais medida em Vigo (o record de agosto é de 37ºC).

Pelo contrario, as neboas na Mariña de Lugo (costa norte de Lugo) impediram que as máximas nem sequer atingiram os 18ºC !!!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 22:13)

Nickname disse:


> Hoje Vigo chegou aos 39.7ºC, acho que é um novo recorde para Julho.



Wow impressionante! 
_____

Entretanto, deixo aqui os registos das temperaturas maximas mais elevadas de hoje na Europa,segundo o *OGIMET*.
A _tuga_ em peso.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jul 2013 às 13:04)

Hoje de novo brutais contrastes entre o norte de Lugo e o resto de Galiza






Nao temos webcams nos locais do norte de Lugo, porem sim temos em Asturias


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Jul 2013 às 11:07)

Ribadavia (provincia de Ourense) atingiu ontem os 42.5ºC, a temperatura máxima em Espanha, superando inclusive ós fornos andaluces (Córdoba, Sevilla, Montoro...). Incrivel!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 17:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ribadavia (provincia de Ourense) atingiu ontem os 42.5ºC, a temperatura máxima em Espanha, superando inclusive ós fornos andaluces (Córdoba, Sevilla, Montoro...). Incrivel!



Interessante, valor bem alto. 
Os vales não dão hipótese, então quando são encaixados como parece ser o caso, é complicado. 
Estive a ver fotos do local, belo sitio.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jul 2013 às 13:31)

Algo muito raro, nevada no monte Etna no mes de julho


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2013 às 16:22)

No *Etna* neva.
E por cá faz calor.

No ranking da OGIMET, Portugal destacado nas 20 estações mais quentes da Europa no dia de ontem:






Esta situação vai-se inverter esta semana. Como temos um extenso oceano ao nosso lado, a variabilidade térmica é maior.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jul 2013 às 21:52)

Cá na Galiza as temperaturas hoje foram mais moderadas, na minha cidade A Coruña hoje uma máxima de 24ºC. 

Pelo contrario, na meseta norte hoje Zamora 38ºC e Valladolid 37ºC. 

A máxima de toda España em El Granado 43.3ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 10:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2013*

já reparam que enquanto portugal está a começar a arrefecer a espanha começa a aquecer especialmente sevilha e cordoba que já esperam 40 graus hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 11:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2013*

Ontem essas cidades superaram os 40ºC.
Cordoba 41,3ºC
Sevilha  41,0ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2013 às 11:34)

Nestes últimos dias tivemos as áreas com maior anomalia positiva quase exclusivamente em Portugal.






Fonte: NOAA


----------



## irpsit (11 Jul 2013 às 01:38)

Continuam ventos persistentes de sudoeste e oeste, aqui na Islândia. Isto traz-me chuva como se não houvesse amanhã.

È dos piores verões aqui no Sul da Islândia. Tem chovido praticamente todos os dias desde o ínicio de Junho e a temperatura tem rondado os 10ºC quase sempre.

Outro dia tive 19ºC e foi a tarde mais quente do ano, que ainda assim é fraco.

Também tenho tido mínimas baixas. Outro dia tive apenas 1ºC de mínima. E deu cabo de várias plantas no meu jardim.

Por outro lado, a situação fria e húmida causa tempo invulgarmente quente no norte da Islândia. O efeito fohn prolongado levou a que hoje se registassem 26ºC no norte (enquanto eu tinha uma máxima de 11ºC). As nuvens ficam retidas nos glaciares no meio do país e causam tempo limpo e quente, especialmente nos vales, do outro lado do país!

E esses 26ºC estiveram perto do recorde absoluto islandês, que é de 31ºC.

Porém o que eu me queixo é do verão horrível causado por esta corrente constante de sudoeste e oeste.

Aqui no sul tem sido um dos verões mais frios dos registos (que só são de 90 anos) e quase de certeza um dos mais chuvosos. Resta saber em que posição ficará 2013 no top dos verões mais frios. Mas a nível pessoal, é sem dúvida o verão mais frio de sempre para mim. Praticamente sem sol, o que é em si horrível para alguém português. Especialmente quando a temperatura também tem estado fria. E em breve o Outono chegará e não houve qualquer verão na minha zona (apenas 5 ou 6 dias acima dos 15ºC)


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2013 às 20:32)

Células interessantes em Espanha e Nordeste de Portugal:


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2013 às 17:14)

Continuo com chuva contínua.
Máxima de 11ºC, após mínima de 10ºC

E ontem foi exactamente a mesma coisa...
 e anteontem também....
 e antes de anteontem também....
 e os dois últimos 2 meses também...

Enfim não existe verão onde vivo. As primeiras geadas costumam acontecer daqui a um mês e o Agosto não costuma ser famoso por aqui. Enfim, este verão já foi ao ar...

Que depressão de tempo este 2013...


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2013 às 23:22)

Mais uma semana de muito calor em Portugal, principalmente no no interior Norte e Centro. Mas nesta semana outras áreas da Europa Ocidental registaram também fortes anomalias positivas nos valores de temperatura.






Fonte:NOAA


----------



## irpsit (14 Jul 2013 às 23:27)

Sigo com chuva fraca e 10ºC após máxima de 14ºC. Mas hoje finalmente só choveu em parte do dia.


----------



## irpsit (15 Jul 2013 às 13:43)

Sigo com chuva contínua e mais uma vez somente 10ºC de máxima.


----------



## irpsit (17 Jul 2013 às 13:55)

Sigo com maxima de 13ºC e agora abertas após uma manha chuvosa.
.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jul 2013 às 20:32)

Este verao os Balcas nao têm muito calor. O ano pasado Gevgelija 60 metros, a cidade mais quente da República de Macedonia, foi bastante quente, porem este ano o mes de julho è tao temperado que inclusive Valladolid, 700 metros mais de altitude, tem máximas mais quentes.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jul 2013 às 20:43)

Algo similar em Italia. Uma cidade do sul do país, Trevico 1085 metros, nem sequer atinge os 25ºC. Pelo contrario, León 920 metros (porem mais ao norte que Trevico) e inclusive Navacerrada 1900 metros, têm até agora neste mes de julho umas máximas muito mais quentes.


----------



## irpsit (20 Jul 2013 às 01:36)

Sigo com 11º e chuvisco. Mas hoje a máxima atingiu 17ºC quando a chuva parou.

Nota-se no satélite ar quente e seco a entrar a sul da Islândia, à medida que o bloqueio no Reino Unido se extende para norte.

Com sorte ainda vou acabar com um final de verão "quente" aqui na Islandia, depois de um Junho e Julho perdidos.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2013 às 07:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Algo similar em Italia. Uma cidade do sul do país, Trevico 1085 metros, nem sequer atinge os 25ºC. Pelo contrario, León 920 metros (porem mais ao norte que Trevico) e inclusive Navacerrada 1900 metros, têm até agora neste mes de julho umas máximas muito mais quentes.



Provavelmente estamos a comparar algumas regiões da Península Ibérica, que estão com forte anomalia positiva, com regiões que até podem estar com anomalia negativa.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jul 2013 às 10:24)

Dan disse:


> Provavelmente estamos a comparar algumas regiões da Península Ibérica, que estão com forte anomalia positiva, com regiões que até podem estar com anomalia negativa.



Provavelmente é assim. O ano pasado os Balcas tiveram uma forte anomalia positiva, este ano é negativo. Isto demostra que as coisas podem mudar fortemente de um ano a outro.

Outro exemplo. Lamia, a cidade grega com máximas mais altas este verao, segundo Ogimet, pois bem, as suas máximas ate agora sao inferiores as máximas que tem Madrid, em que pesse a diferença de altitude: Lamia 140 metros, Madrid 600 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jul 2013 às 10:39)

Finalmente, se comparamos cidades nas mesmas coordenadas de latitude e altitude, Granada e Tripolis (Grecia), a diferença é enorme, com máximas muitisimo mais quentes na P. Ibérica no que levamos de julho


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Jul 2013 às 12:58)

Vou ter umas férias à Finlândia e parece-me que vou ter bastante animação por lá ao nível de trovoadas


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jul 2013 às 15:45)

Sigue Valladolid por cima dos 30ºC, todos os días de julho até agora






Por suposto em Madrid tambem todos os días com mais de 30ºC, porem ademais com o agravante das noites quentes


----------



## stormy (24 Jul 2013 às 23:47)

Trovoadas potencialmente fortes pelo  nordeste da Peninsula Iberica este Fim de semana...extendendo-se pela França e Benelux com risco de alguma situação localmente severa.


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2013 às 21:33)

A noite passada em França:







E agora formou-se outra na mesma zona que ontem


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jul 2013 às 05:11)

Primeira grande onda de calor na Europa. A primeira onda aconteceu a primeiros de xulho, porem ficou exclusivamente na península ibérica. Esta onda pelo contrario afectará a muitos países do centro e o leste da Europa.
Atençao a ilha italiana de Cerdenha, uma ilha que tem un recorde de calor de 47ºC, assim que ahí as ondas de calor sao serias. Fica en alerta vermelha. Algum local do interior da ilha podería atingir os 44ºC, pelo tanto por cima dos 43,9ºC de primeiros de julho em Portugal, que até agora é o recorde europeo de 2013.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2013 às 10:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Primeira grande onda de calor na Europa. A primeira onda aconteceu a primeiros de xulho, porem ficou exclusivamente na península ibérica. Esta onda pelo contrario afectará a muitos países do centro e o leste da Europa.
> Atençao a ilha italiana de Cerdenha, uma ilha que tem un *recorde de calor de 47ºC*, assim que ahí as ondas de calor sao serias. Fica en alerta vermelha. Algum local do interior da ilha podería atingir os 44ºC, pelo tanto por cima dos 43,9ºC de primeiros de julho em Portugal, que até agora é o recorde europeo de 2013.



Qual foi o local, sabes?
De facto muito calor na Sardenha, o foreca/ECM  prevê  para amanha temperaturas de *42-43ºC* em alguns locais do interior da ilha como por exemplo, _*Monti*_,*Berchidda*, *Borore*, *Orani* e *Oschiri*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2013 às 12:11)

Ontem, queda de raios,o 2º é brutal porra.


----------



## stormy (27 Jul 2013 às 12:57)

Pelo sat e radar, aquele aglomerado convectivo mesoescalar parece um MCV http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesoscale_convective_vortex ... o GFS ( lightningwizard) para T0 sugere que na região onde o sistema se encontra ocorrem condições favoráveis para a génese deste tipo de sistemas de mesoescala, com forçamento proporcionado por uma short wave nos níveis altos, shear em geral fraco a moderado e de componente direcional nis níveis baixos, assim como valores modestos de CAPE.

A ser mesmo um MCV, trata-se  de um evento muito  raro na Europa.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jul 2013 às 13:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual foi o local, sabes?
> De facto muito calor na Sardenha, o foreca/ECM  prevê  para amanha temperaturas de *42-43ºC* em alguns locais do interior da ilha como por exemplo, _*Monti*_,*Berchidda*, *Borore*, *Orani* e *Oschiri*.



Sim, sei. Foi em Arzachena o 24 de julho de 2009, ese dia Decimomannu atingiu os 45ºC.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (27 Jul 2013 às 19:05)

Boa tarde pessoal,
Em França a situação é muito interessante, já vi uma shelfcloud através de uma webcam:







http://www.vision-environnement.com...toy-le-port-de-plaisance-et-la-bais-de-somme/


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jul 2013 às 20:55)

Hoje, depois de 27 días consecutivos, Valladolid 730 metros ao fim conseguiu unha máxima de menos de 30ºC.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08141&ano=2013&mes=7&day=27&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jul 2013 às 21:08)

42ºC atingiram hoje em Sardenha, num local chamado Perfugas

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/28515-1-week-end-infuocato-42-gradi-in-sardegna


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2013 às 22:44)

Ferreiro disse:


> 42ºC atingiram hoje em Sardenha, num local chamado Perfugas
> 
> http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/28515-1-week-end-infuocato-42-gradi-in-sardegna



Amanha esse valor deve ser batido. 
_________

Valente granizada. 


_____

Trovoada em directo,*Antuérpia*(*Bélgica*). 
http://bouw.webcam.nl/artesis/


----------



## irpsit (28 Jul 2013 às 02:03)

Hoje experiencei um evento muito intenso aqui na Islândia.

Não tinha reportado nos últimos dias, mas desde Segunda feira, ou seja desde há 5 dias para cá, o ar quente europeu entrou na Islândia e as máximas atingiram e ultrapassaram os 20ºC.

Em alguns dias, vários pontos do país (no interior da ilha) chegaram aos 24ºC, o que aqui é talvez o máximo que geralmente se atinge (tirando situações recorde).

Hoje, foi mais um daqueles dias, mas houve entrada também do ar húmido da depressão ao largo do Reino Unido.

Não só houve convexão e trovoada (que é um fenómeno raro na Islândia) mas a trovoada hoje foi bastante violenta! Eu nem consegui acreditar quando a trovoada começou a ganhar força e atingiu o nível que uma tempestade europeia de verão atinge. Chuva torrencial e rajadas violentas na hora em que estive mesmo no centro da célula. 

Não há muitas estações oficiais onde estive, porque é no centro da ilha, mas uma estação registou dados, embora errados, indicativos da violência da tempestade

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/centralhighlands/#station=6748


Felizmente gravei vídeos mas só agora cheguei a casa e portanto só faço update amanhã. Resta dizer que foi um dia memorável e que por pouco não me tinha metido em complicações pois na altura em que os raios começaram eu estava a conduzir numa estrada de areia, e mal vi a tempestade a aproximar-se, resolvi voltar à estrada principal pois não estava muito longe, felizmente. Tudo se transformou em rios rapidamente e os raios caíam em toda a parte (pois não há qualquer árvore).

Por último saliento um detalhe: um senhor de 70 anos com quem falei que me disse que nunca jurara ter visto tal tempestade.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2013 às 17:46)

*Tempestades em França e vaga de calor na Alemanha e Itália*


euronewspt


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2013 às 23:19)

Trovoada germânica






Daniel Bockwoldt/EPA

28 Jul, 2013

Alguns distritos do norte de Portugal estão hoje em alerta devido à previsão de chuva e trovoada. Mau tempo que chega da Europa e que na Alemanha já permitiu recolher imagens como esta na cidade de Ludwigsburg.

Fonte: RTP


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Jul 2013 às 09:13)

Espectacular saraivada em Alemanha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn_Te9urt1g#at=271


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 09:31)

Que brutalidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2013 às 17:36)

Sanremo, Italia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yzmQDjc1eIM


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2013 às 19:07)

Até o momento foram relatados 11 tornados na Itália

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G747etrWAQ&feature=player_detailpage"]Tromba d'aria a Trezzo 29-07-2013 - YouTube[/ame]




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MumG7mpXeXM


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 19:36)

Muito calor em grande parte dos *Balcãs*. 
*Banja luka* a liderar com uns escaldantes *41,6ºC*.

Como seria de esperar, muitas destas cidades/localidades encontram-se em vales/várzeas.


----------



## F_R (30 Jul 2013 às 02:16)

ouvi dizer que na região de Nantes morreu um carteiro atingido por um raio, amanhã se me lembrar vou ver se encontro alguma noticia sobre isso


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2013 às 09:06)

F_R disse:


> ouvi dizer que na região de Nantes morreu um carteiro atingido por um raio, amanhã se me lembrar vou ver se encontro alguma noticia sobre isso



Parece que o carteiro não morreu, mas está gravemente ferido.



*Tempestade em França deixa 2 feridos e 150 mil lares sem electricidade*




> A violenta onda de tempestades atravessada pela França de sudoeste a nordeste desde a noite de sexta-feira deixou dois feridos em estado grave, 150.000 lares sem electricidade e milhares de turistas bloqueados em estações de comboios.
> Além disso, um avião atingido por um raio depois de deixar Paris regressou ao aeroporto na noite de sexta-feira e voltou a descolar após uma inspecção, segundo diversas fontes.
> *Duas pessoas ficaram gravemente feridas*. Uma septuagenária ficou presa entre os escombros da sua casa, atingida pelo campanário de uma igreja em Pauillac (sudoeste), *e um carteiro foi atingido por um raio em Nantes (oeste)*.
> Refugiados nas suas casas, moradores do departamento de Gironda (sudoeste), o mais afectado de todos, foram testemunhas na noite de sexta-feira de tempestades com raios de rara intensidade, verdadeiras trombas de água e rajadas de vento que superaram os 120 km/h em alguns locais.
> ...



Fonte: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=647078


----------



## Lightning (30 Jul 2013 às 13:18)

Um vídeo melhor de um dos tornados de Itália, é caso para dizer um palavrão 

http://fox41blogs.typepad.com/wdrb_...e-milan-italy-tornado-today-unbelievable.html


----------



## irpsit (30 Jul 2013 às 19:08)

Lightning disse:


> Um vídeo melhor de um dos tornados de Itália, é caso para dizer um palavrão
> 
> http://fox41blogs.typepad.com/wdrb_...e-milan-italy-tornado-today-unbelievable.html



Um dos melhores vídeos de tornados (e do interior de um tornado) que alguma vez vi. Brutal!

Por aqui sigo com 20ºC e céu muito nublado, ínicio de trovoada fraca, ao longe, máxima de 25ºC e mínima 11ºC (o dia mais quente do ano!)

Será que vou ter tempestade de novo? Seria pedir muito!

Disseram nas notícias que a tempestade de Sábado foi a mais forte do país desde que há memória. Pelos vistos não têm vídeos na tv e pediram mas os meus videos estão foleiros.  E nem sequer tive ainda paciência de o colocar online.

Está a ser um final de Julho não só quente, por toda a Europa, mas também bastante convectivo. Tudo devido àquela depressão da semana passada.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jul 2013 às 22:37)

A incrível onda de calor que afectou as ilhas británicas no mes de julho produciu estas incríveis temperaturas

Londres (o local mais quente das ilhas): 5 días com mais de 30ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03772&ano=2013&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Nottingham (centro de Inglaterra), 0 días com mais de 30ºC e máxima  de 29,8ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03354&ano=2013&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Blackpool (Liverpool), na costa oeste, 0 días con mais de 30ºC emáxima de 27,7ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03318&ano=2013&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Dublín (Irlanda, costa leste) 0 días e máxima de 26,2ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03969&ano=2013&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Corck (Irlanda, costa sul): 0 días emáxima de 26,0ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03955&ano=2013&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Edimburgo (Escocia, costa leste): 0 días e máxima de 28,6ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03166&ano=2013&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Tiree (Escocia, costa noroeste): 0 días e máxima de 21,5ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03100&ano=2013&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jul 2013 às 15:16)

O punto quente da Europa volta a ser de novo a península ibérica. Hoje ademais o calor chega ao Cantábrico: Bilbao e San Sebastián agora mesmo ja com 38ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jul 2013 às 21:17)

Impresionante, Bilbao e San Sebastián 40ºC


----------



## irpsit (1 Ago 2013 às 11:38)

Sigo as 10 da manha apenas com +7. A minima foi apenas +2. 

Continua tempo soalheiro mas o vento virou e tornou-se forte de norte. Junto a costa a minima foi +5, no interior da ilha as minimas rondaram -3°C

A ver pelas previsoes parece que o verao (que ja tinha sido fraco) acabou. Somente tive uns sete dias nas ultimas duas semanas acima dos 20°. Foi bom mas um periodo muito curto comparado com anos anteriores.


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2013 às 12:34)

Violenta saraivada na Alemanha, até partia telhas


----------



## duero (1 Ago 2013 às 20:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito calor em grande parte dos *Balcãs*.
> *Banja luka* a liderar com uns escaldantes *41,6ºC*.
> 
> Como seria de esperar, muitas destas cidades/localidades encontram-se em vales/várzeas.


----------



## duero (1 Ago 2013 às 21:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito calor em grande parte dos *Balcãs*.
> *Banja luka* a liderar com uns escaldantes *41,6ºC*.
> 
> Como seria de esperar, muitas destas cidades/localidades encontram-se em vales/várzeas.



PODGORICA (capital de Montenegro) ha tenido una temperatura media de Julio de *28ºC.*

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2013&mes=07&day=31&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------



## duero (1 Ago 2013 às 21:18)

MOSTAR (Bosnia Herzegovina).

Temperatura media de mas de 27ºC en Julio

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2013&mes=07&day=31&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------



## irpsit (2 Ago 2013 às 01:11)

Sigo num dia bastante frio e noite gelada.

A mínima foi de 0ºC, a máxima conseguiu chegar aos 15ºC (porque o vento forte de norte acalmou a meio da tarde) e agora com uma noite límpida, a temperatura caíu já até aos 1ºC, porque vivo num vale e aqui é sempre mais frio.

Para já ainda nao se formou geada mas o ar está bastante seco, cristalino, e o vento gélido de norte.

As estações oficiais marcam temperaturas à volta dos 4ºC em redor. Mais para o interior da ilha já seguem com -2ºC a esta hora. E lá as máximas rondaram os 6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (2 Ago 2013 às 01:26)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo num dia bastante frio e noite gelada.
> 
> A mínima foi de 0ºC, a máxima conseguiu chegar aos 15ºC (porque o vento forte de norte acalmou a meio da tarde) e agora com uma noite límpida, a temperatura caíu já até aos 1ºC, porque vivo num vale e aqui é sempre mais frio.
> 
> ...



Irpsit, os teus comentários têm sido um pouco menos frequentes, mas apesar de muitas das vezes não obterem "feedback" são sempre acompanhados.

Estou curioso na tua comparação da primeira metade do Verão em relação aos últimos anos.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Ago 2013 às 14:30)

Tambem em Madrid atimgiram os 27ºC de temperatura media em julho, a quase 700 metros de altitude

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...cia=Madrid&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar

Toledo a mais de 500 metros, 28ºC

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...1-07-2013&label=temperaturas&provincia=Toledo

Porem, o mais sorprendente foram as temperaturas de Getafe, cidade perto de Madrid

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08224&ano=2013&mes=7&day=31&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## belem (2 Ago 2013 às 17:50)

O OGIMET pode estar a dar erros graves.

Cuidado com a possibilidade de erro deste cálculo : 18,7 de mínima, 33,6 de máxima e 22,3ºc de média.

A não ser que a temperatura tenha tido um pico de temperatura muito breve e a média seja calculada ao minuto ou algo do género, aqui algo não pode estar a bater bem.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2013 às 00:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> Tambem em Madrid atimgiram os 27ºC de temperatura media em julho, a quase 700 metros de altitude
> 
> http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...cia=Madrid&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar
> 
> ...



tanta noite tropical em Getafe 
Hoje pelos visto será outra:
12ºC em Salamanca (e Viseu), e 170 km para o sudeste 25.2ºC, incrivel a diferença.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyno...=2013&mes=08&day=03&hora=00&vte=Te&enviar=Ver


----------



## irpsit (3 Ago 2013 às 21:10)

Desde Abril até agora temos tido temperaturas sempre abaixo dos últimos 3 ou 4 anos. Tem sido realmente um fracasso de verão. E acho que tenho razões para me queixar.

Nas notícias falavam do Julho invulgarmente que estava 1.5º abaixo da média 1990-2010. Curiosamente quer o recorde de frio, quer o recorde de calor, foram ambos batidos para o mês, em 2013.

O Junho e o Maio tiveram temperaturas também bem abaixo das médias, e o Maio teve também frio recorde (relembro uma mínima de -14ºC do ínicio de Maio).

Ontem tive mínima de -2ºC (a primeira vez que tenho presenciado uma geada de verão desde que estou cá a viver desde 2010). Aqui esta uma noticia a indicar a geada de sexta que foi seguida de uma tarde bem agradavel.

http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2013/08/02/miklar_hitasveiflur_a_thingvollum/

Depois fui acampar para fora, para o interior, e claro apanhei tempo muito frio e tempestuoso, pois fui surpreendido por ventos fortes de norte, com rajadas até aos 126km/h. A previsão oficial falhou (nunca dava vento tao forte!) e mais uma vez fui surpreendido pelo clima agressivo da Islandia. Aqui esta a noticia dos ventos mas sem danos, nem acidentes, ate agora.

http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2013/08/03/kjalarnes_ofaert_husbilum/

Sao estas as minhas observacoes daqui. O país sempre teve um clima duro. Entre 870 a 1200 o clima era muito temperado e mais quente que o actual. Depois durante a idade medieval o clima tornou-se tao frio que por varias vezes o pais esteve para ser abandonado (como a Gronelandia). Depois, a partir de 1900 o clima voltou a aquecer rapidamente, arrefeceu um pouco em 1960, mas a partir de 1980 voltou a ser quase similar ao de 1000 anos atras. Nos ultimos anos, nota-se uma ligeira tendencia para um novo arrefecimento.




Lousano disse:


> Irpsit, os teus comentários têm sido um pouco menos frequentes, mas apesar de muitas das vezes não obterem "feedback" são sempre acompanhados.
> 
> Estou curioso na tua comparação da primeira metade do Verão em relação aos últimos anos.


----------



## duero (3 Ago 2013 às 21:45)

FUERTE CALOR EN LA CUENCA DEL DANUBIO.

TEMPERATURAS DE HOY (3 de Julio de 2003), EN CAPITALES DANUBIANAS

BUDAPEST: 38ºC
BRATISLAVA: 38ºC
LIUBLIANA: 38ºC
PRAGA: 37ºC
VIENA: 37ºC
ZAGREB: 37ºC
BELGRADO: 35ºC
BUCAREST:33ºC


----------



## belem (4 Ago 2013 às 17:06)

Esses valores acontecem com muita frequência em algumas partes do interior de Portugal e Espanha, tanto, que nem há relevância em destacar a sua ocorrência.
Por vezes nem nos damos conta, de que mesmo que as temperaturas arrefeçam em algumas regiões, em outras as temperaturas continuam bem elevadas.
Numa fase de Junho, em que algumas pessoas em Portugal se queixavam do tempo mais fresco do que o normal, na reserva natural da Faia Brava, por exemplo, se destacava o tempo quente na região.
E esta claramente, não faz parte das regiões mais quentes do Côa.

Mas para essas regiões danubianas, sim, esses já são valores bem altos.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2013 às 21:08)

belem disse:


> Esses valores acontecem com muita frequência em algumas partes do interior de Portugal e Espanha, tanto, que nem há relevância em destacar a sua ocorrência.
> Por vezes nem nos damos conta, de que mesmo que as temperaturas arrefeçam em algumas regiões, em outras as temperaturas continuam bem elevadas.
> Numa fase de Junho, em que algumas pessoas em Portugal se queixavam do tempo mais fresco do que o normal, na reserva natural da Faia Brava, por exemplo, se destacava o tempo quente na região.
> E esta claramente, não faz parte das regiões mais quentes do Côa.
> ...



TEMPERATURAS DEL 4 DE AGOSTO DE 2013.

CIUDAD.......MAX...MÍN

VIENA..........35....25
BUDAPEST....35....23
BRATISLAVA..35....23
LIUBLIANA.....37.....16
ZAGREB.........37.....19
BELGRADO......36.....22

VIENA, BUDAPEST, BRATISLAVA Y LUBLIANA SE ENCUENTRAN A 46-48ºNorte.

ZAGREB Y BELGRADO A 45ºNorte aprox.

Esas temperaturas mínimas de mas de 20 grados nao acontecen en el interior Norte de la cuenca del Duero, ni en territorio español ni en territorio portugues.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2013 às 21:12)

belem disse:


> Esses valores acontecem com muita frequência em algumas partes do interior de Portugal e Espanha, tanto, que nem há relevância em destacar a sua ocorrência.
> Por vezes nem nos damos conta, de que mesmo que as temperaturas arrefeçam em algumas regiões, em outras as temperaturas continuam bem elevadas.
> Numa fase de Junho, em que algumas pessoas em Portugal se queixavam do tempo mais fresco do que o normal, na reserva natural da Faia Brava, por exemplo, se destacava o tempo quente na região.
> E esta claramente, não faz parte das regiões mais quentes do Côa.
> ...



Esas maximas nao acontecen con frecuencia en el interior Norte, esas masimas de 37 o 38 grados por vezes nao acontecen ni un día al año en ciudades del interior Norte.

Nao acredito que en Braganza o Chaves, sean frecuentes esas temperaturas. 

Si, acontecen con cierta frecuenzia en la Estremadura (Portugal) y Extremadura (España). También en Alentejo o Andalucía.

Mas en Castilla y León o la región del interior del Duero acho que nao ten tanta frecuencia.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2013 às 21:16)

MAS DE 40 GRADOS EN PODGORICA. 42'26 Norte. 49 metros de altitud.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13463&ano=2013&mes=8&day=5&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Dan (5 Ago 2013 às 21:44)

duero disse:


> Esas maximas nao acontecen con frecuencia en el interior Norte, esas masimas de 37 o 38 grados por vezes nao acontecen ni un día al año en ciudades del interior Norte.
> 
> Nao acredito que en Braganza o Chaves, sean frecuentes esas temperaturas.
> 
> ...



O que faz diferença é essencialmente a altitude, 37ºC é pouco comum em Bragança porque fica já a 700m de altitude. Aqui no nordeste de Portugal, valores de 37ºC / 38ºC são bem mais frequentes nos vales a 100 ou 200 metros de altitude.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2013 às 21:45)

duero disse:


> MAS DE 40 GRADOS EN PODGORICA. 42'26 Norte. 49 metros de altitud.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13463&ano=2013&mes=8&day=5&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30



A temperatura minima também merece ser destacada, impressionante, *29,1ºC*. Acho curioso o facto dessa cidade encontrar-se num vale profundo, e mesmo assim são registadas (com grande frequência) temperaturas minimas tropicais.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Ago 2013 às 22:00)

Nos últimos 30 días, días com temperatura de mais de 30ºC

*Valladolid 700 metros 26 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08141&ano=2013&mes=8&day=5&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

*Viena 200 metros 13 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11036&ano=2013&mes=8&day=5&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


*Temperatura media máxima do mes de julho em Valladolid 30,4ºC*
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2422&k=cle

*Temperatura media máxima do mes de julho em Viena 25,6ºC*
http://wwis.aemet.es/006/c00017.htm


*As temperaraturas altas, de mais de 30ºC sao muito mais frequentes em Valladolid que em Viena*. O que acontece é que Viena e outras capitais danubianas têm pouca altitude pelo que ocasionalmente podem ter temperaturas elevadas, porem ainda assim, Valladolid tem un record histórico segundo AEMET de 40ºC, pelo contrario o record histórico de Viena é de 39ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Ago 2013 às 22:14)

Inclusive as capitais mais quentes do Danubio têm menos frequencia de temperaturas altas que as capitais mais quentes de Castilla León. No mes de julho (o mais quente), a media das máximas é

*Viena 180 metros 25,6ºC* (http://wwis.aemet.es/006/c00017.htm)
*Belgrado 90 metros 27,3ºC* (http://wwis.aemet.es/101/c00198.htm)
*Bucarest 60 metros 28,8ºC *(http://wwis.aemet.es/183/c00200.htm)

Dados de AEMET:
*Valladolid 735 metros 30,4ºC
Zamora 656 metros 29,6ºC
Salamanca 790 metros 29,3ºC
Segovia 1005 metros 28,8ºC
Soria 1082 metros 28,1ºC*

Resumo, as temperaturas elevadas (mais de 30ºC) sao mais frequentes em Castilla-León (o interior norte espanhol) que no vale do Danubio, outra coisa sao as mínimas, ja que as capitais danubianas, a menos de 100 metros, têm mínimas mais altas no verao.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Ago 2013 às 22:55)

Ademais ja temos os dados oficiais de julho 2013. Em quanto ás temperaturas medias máximas o interior do vale do Douro foi muito mais quente que o vale do Danubio. O que acontece quase todos os veraos.


*Zamora 33ºC
Valladolid 32,5ºC*
*León 29ºC
Soria 28,6ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?mode=1&state=Spa&ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2013&mes=07&months=

*
Belgrado 30,1ºC* 
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclim...ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2013&mes=07&months=
*Viena 28,4ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclim...ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2013&mes=07&months=
*Bucarest 29,9ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclim...ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2013&mes=07&months=


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 09:51)

Podgorica é uma cidade quente no verao, sobre todo porque as suas mínimas sao muito altas, ja que o mar Adriático quentase muito no verao. Porem as suas máximas sao pouca coisa. Com os dados de *Ogimet julho 2013*

Montoro (Córdoba) 38,8ºC
Córdoba 37,2ºC
Sevilla 36ºC
Toledo (515 m) 35,8ºC
Madrid Aeroporto (609 m) 35,1ºC
*Podgorica (49 m) 35,0ºC*
Zaragoza 34,4ºC
Salamanca (793 m) 33,2ºC
Valladolid (734 m) 32,5ºC
Pamplona 32,3ºC
León (926 m) 29,0ºC
Soria (1082 m) 28,6ºC
Bilbao 28,4ºC

Veremos que ocorre en agosto, agora que nos Balcas têm onda de calor, mais dubido que seja diferente. Aquí no interior da península a 600 metros cidades como Madrid ou Toledo ja sao mais quentes que Podgorica en quanto a máximas.

Este julho Andalucía foi a unica regiao espanhola sem anomalía positiva da temperatura.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 12:22)

Dan disse:


> O que faz diferença é essencialmente a altitude, 37ºC é pouco comum em Bragança porque fica já a 700m de altitude. Aqui no nordeste de Portugal, valores de 37ºC / 38ºC são bem mais frequentes nos vales a 100 ou 200 metros de altitude.



Viena, Praga y Budapest mas o menos está a 48ºNorte (latitud de la Bretaña francesa).

Zagreb a mas 45ºNorte (latitud de la ciudad francesa de Cognac).

Belgrado a la misma latitud que Burdeos.

Podgorica a la misma latitud que Burgos.

Todas estas ciudades están a mayor latitud que cualquier punto de la península ibérica (a excepción de Podgorica a latitud similar al Norte de España).


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 12:43)

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS EXTREMAS DE ESTE AÑO.

PODGORICA..41'0ºC
BELGRADO....39'1ºC
VIENA..........38'4ºC
BUDAPEST....37'6ºC
ZAGREB........37'6ºC

BRAGANZA.....37'5ºC
SALAMANCA...37'4ºC
VALLADOLID..36'9ºC
LEÓN............34'0ºC
BURGOS........34'0ºC

Hasta ahora esas capitales han tenido valores extremos mas altos que las ciudades ibéricas.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 12:52)

duero disse:


> Viena, Praga y Budapest mas o menos está a 48ºNorte (latitud de la Bretaña francesa).
> 
> Zagreb a mas 45ºNorte (latitud de la ciudad francesa de Cognac).
> 
> ...



En realidad Viena, Bratislava y Budapest están a 48ºNorte. 

Praga está mas al Norte.

PRAGA. 50ºNorte.  300 metros de altitud.

TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA DE ESTE AÑO........37'4ºC

La misma que Salamanca y una décima menos que Braganza.

A la latitud del Sur de Inglaterra o la frontera Francia-Bélgica y a 300 metros de altitud.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 12:55)

Podgorica..41'0ºc
belgrado....39'1ºc
viena..........38'4ºc
budapest....37'6ºc
zagreb........37'6ºc
braganza.....37'5ºc
*praga*..........37'4ºc 
salamanca...37'4ºc
valladolid..36'9ºc
león............34'0ºc
burgos........34'0ºc


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 13:19)

Dan disse:


> O que faz diferença é essencialmente a altitude, 37ºC é pouco comum em Bragança porque fica já a 700m de altitude. Aqui no nordeste de Portugal, valores de 37ºC / 38ºC são bem mais frequentes nos vales a 100 ou 200 metros de altitude.



TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS DE LOCALIDADES A MAS DE 500 metros de altitud.

*AUSTRIA*

*Dellacht im Drautal. 627 metros........39'9ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11270&ano=2013&mes=8&day=6&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

*Villach. 495 metros.......38'8ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11213&ano=2013&mes=8&day=6&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

*Feistritz Ob Bleiburg. 527 metros.........38'9ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11232&ano=2013&mes=8&day=6&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

*CROACIA*

*Gospic. 564 metros......36'7ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14330&ano=2013&mes=8&day=6&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

*ESLOVENIA*

*Ratece. 864 metros.....35'8ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14007&ano=2013&mes=8&day=6&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## irpsit (6 Ago 2013 às 13:39)

Hoje tive de novo geada matinal e uma mínima de 0ºC. Sigo com máxima de 12ºC. Dia soalheiro e vento moderado de norte.

Coloco agora os meus dados de Agosto e Julho. 

Nota-se que o ínicio de Julho (tal como tinha sido Junho) não houve qualquer verão. Houve noites frias (chegando inclusivé aos zero graus) mas sobretudo dias contínuos de chuva, e máximas frescas.

Depois o verão começou a sério nos últimos 10 dias de Julho.

No entanto durou pouco, pois o Agosto começou com mínimas negativas, mas ainda com a continuação do tempo soalheiro.


AGOSTO
0 a 12º sol
1 a 11º nublado, depois sol
-1 a 16º sol
4 a 13º encoberto
-1 a 19º sol
-2 a 15º sol

JULHO
6 a 13º nublado
11 a 25º nublado, trovoada
12 a 21 sol
10 a 21º sol, depois chuvisco
13 a 24º sol e depois trovoada e chuva forte 
6 a 24º sol e neblina
8 a 20º sol
9 a 23º sol
10 a 23 sol
10 a 18 sol
10 a 16 chuvisco
10 a 15 chuvisco
9 a 17 chuvisco
9 a 11 chuva
9 a 16 sol
10 a 16 chuva
9 a 11 chuva
10 a 14 chuvisco
9 a 10 chuva
10 a 11 chuva
7 a 11 chuva
1 a 19 sol
6 a 16 aguaceiros
2 a 10 chuva
7 a 10 aguaceiros
7 a 13 chuva
8 a 16 aguaceiros
3 a 18 sol, depois, aguaceiros
0 a 16 sol
2 a 14 aguaceiros (de sleet de manha)


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 14:06)

irpsit disse:


> Desde Abril até agora temos tido temperaturas sempre abaixo dos últimos 3 ou 4 anos. Tem sido realmente um fracasso de verão. E acho que tenho razões para me queixar.
> 
> Nas notícias falavam do Julho invulgarmente que estava 1.5º abaixo da média 1990-2010. Curiosamente quer o recorde de frio, quer o recorde de calor, foram ambos batidos para o mês, em 2013.
> 
> ...




Tengo entendido que la población casi desaparecio hace 200 o 300 años. Muchos murieron de hambre, otros fueron a Estados Unidos (Estados del Centro Norte como Dakota, Minnesota, etc).

Casi no permaneció población en la isla y creo que todos los islandeses son descendientes de pocas familias. Casi todos son familia en ese país.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2013 às 14:14)

duero disse:


> Viena, Praga y Budapest mas o menos está a 48ºNorte (latitud de la Bretaña francesa).
> 
> Zagreb a mas 45ºNorte (latitud de la ciudad francesa de Cognac).
> 
> ...



O que Dan disse e está absolutamente correcto, é que as temperaturas no Norte Interior variam com a altitude.

O Duero falou em Bragança, mas se falar nas zonas quentes e baixas do Douro, aí tudo muda.




duero disse:


> Esas maximas nao acontecen con frecuencia en el interior Norte, esas masimas de 37 o 38 grados por vezes nao acontecen ni un día al año en ciudades del interior Norte.
> 
> Nao acredito que en Braganza o Chaves, sean frecuentes esas temperaturas.
> 
> ...




Eu estava a falar da Faia Brava e do Vale do Côa.
Não tem nada a haver com as temperaturas que fazem em Bragança ou Chaves.

Umas fotos da região:


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 14:26)

belem disse:


> O que Dan disse e está absolutamente correcto, é que as temperaturas no Norte Interior variam com a altitude.
> 
> O Duero falou em Bragança, mas se falar nas zonas quentes e baixas do Douro, aí tudo muda.
> 
> ...



Por lo visto además de caliente, no parece muy lluviosa, al menos en verano.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2013 às 14:30)

duero disse:


> Por lo visto además de caliente, no parece muy lluviosa, al menos en verano.



Tem zonas com valores médios anuais abaixo de 300 mm.


----------



## Dan (6 Ago 2013 às 14:48)

duero disse:


> TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS DE LOCALIDADES A MAS DE 500 metros de altitud.
> 
> *AUSTRIA*
> 
> ...



Tenho a certeza que se tratam de dados muito pouco comuns para essas localidades.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 14:48)

belem disse:


> Tem zonas com valores médios anuais abaixo de 300 mm.



No imaginaba que en ese area los valores fueran tan bajos.

En Zamora la precipitación es de 370 mm aprox.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 14:50)

Dan disse:


> Tenho a certeza que se tratam de dados muito pouco comuns para essas localidades.



Seguramente, es posible. 

En Austria es posible que sean poco comunes, pero el area balcanica tiene zonas muy calidas.

BELGRADO en verano casi siempre es mas caluroso que LISBOA


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 14:53)

MAS EN LA COSTA EL VERANO ES BASTANTE CALIDO TODOS LOS AÑOS.

DUBROVNIK (CROACIA)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14472&ano=2013&mes=8&day=6&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

ESTAS TEMPERATURAS SI SON BASTANTES COMUNES EN ESE AREA.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 15:01)

La primavera balcanica me parecio siempre bastante agradable (e incluso cálida), los meses de Abril, Mayo y Junio en Belgrado son practicamente iguales (en temperatura) que Madrid.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...h-Beograd_(Belgrad)-Jugoslawien_(Serbien).png


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 15:05)

duero disse:


> Podgorica..41'0ºc
> belgrado....39'1ºc
> viena..........38'4ºc
> budapest....37'6ºc
> ...



Sim, porem sao dados puntuais, dados de 1 ou 2 dias.
Outros anos é diferente. Por exemplo *verao 2012*

*Valladolid 735 metros 39,4ºC
Vitoria 510 metros e 43º norte 42,2ºC
Pamplona 453 metros 41,4ºC
Madrid aeroporto 609 metros 42,0ºC
Albacete 704 metros 42,0ºC
Salamanca 794 metros 41ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?mode=1&state=Spa&ind=&ord=REV&ano=2012&mes=08&day=10&ndays=


*Belgrado 38,7ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2012&mes=08&day=20&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
*Viena 38,4ºC *
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2013&mes=08&day=20&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
*Budapest 37,7ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2012&mes=08&day=20&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
*Zagreb 37,5ºC*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2012&mes=08&day=20&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
Todas as danubianas entre 200 e 50 metros.

Assim que Duero deija de vender que o interior de Espanha é mais frío que o vale do Danubio porque nao é verdade. Todos os meus compatriotas têm a mesma obsesao: vender Espanha como um país mais frío que os demais de Europa


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 15:08)

belem disse:


> Tem zonas com valores médios anuais abaixo de 300 mm.



Como dato extraño y curioso.

Este mes de Julio la capital de provincia española con mas precipitación fué SORIA, con 81 mm. 

Debe ser la primera vez que acontece, se trata de un local con precipitación media de 502 mm.

Por vezes areas que no son tan lluviosas nos dan sorpresas.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 15:10)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sim, porem sao dados puntuais, dados de 1 ou 2 dias.
> Outros anos é diferente. Por exemplo *verao 2012*
> 
> *Valladolid 735 metros 39,4ºC
> ...



no vendo nada, solo coloco datos.


----------



## Dan (6 Ago 2013 às 15:14)

duero disse:


> TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS DE LOCALIDADES A MAS DE 500 metros de altitud.
> 
> *AUSTRIA*
> 
> ...



Parece que este valor passa a ser o novo recorde da Áustria. 



> Neuer Hitzerekord: 39,9° C in Dellach/Drautal
> 
> ZAMG: Dellach im Drautal erreichte am Samstag mit 39,9° C einen neuen österreichischen Hitzerekord. In den nächsten Tagen weiterhin heiß und stellenweise heftige Gewitter.
> 
> 39,9° C am Samstag in Dellach im Drautal. Damit registrierte die Zentralanstalt für Meteorologe und Geodynamik (ZAMG) einen neuen österreichischen Hitze-Rekord. Der alte Rekord stammte mit 39,7° C ebenfalls aus Dellach im Drautal, gemessen am 27. Juli 1983.



Fonte


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 15:15)

Em todo caso, sao dados puntuais, o que ocorre 1 ou 2 dias é pouco importante, o importante para definir um clima sao as medias obtidas durante um periodo de 30 anos. 

Em 30 anos, medias oficiais das máximas de julho:

Valladolid (735 m) 30,4ºC
Viena (200 m) 25,6ºC
Budapest 26,5ºC
Zagreb 26,5ºC
Belgrado 27,3ºC
Bucarest 28,8ºC

As medias oficiais nao enganan, e o vale do Douro espanhol, inclusive a tanta altitude como Valladolid, durante os meses de verao é nas horas do dia (de noite é outra historia) un forno muito mais quente que o vale do Danubio. Sinto se alguem se ofende, porem as coisas sao assim.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2013 às 15:18)

Dan disse:


> Parece que este valor passa a ser o novo recorde da Áustria.
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte



Muy posible.

Destacar que se trata de un local a 46ºNorte y a 627 metros de altitud.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 15:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em todo caso, sao dados puntuais, o que ocorre 1 ou 2 dias é pouco importante, o importante para definir um clima sao as medias obtidas durante um periodo de 30 anos.
> 
> Em 30 anos, medias oficiais das máximas de julho:
> 
> ...



E como as medias historicas nao enganan, o normal é que este ano tampouco seja diferente. 
*Julho 2013*, segundo os dados de Ogimet, *media das máximas*

Montoro (Córdoba) 38,8ºC (este dado é de tiempodiario)
Córdoba 37,2ºC
Sevilla 36ºC
Toledo (515 m) 35,8ºC
Madrid Aeroporto (609 m) 35,1ºC
Zaragoza 34,4ºC
Salamanca (793 m) 33,2ºC
Valladolid (734 m) 32,5ºC
Pamplona 32,3ºC
León (926 m) 29,0ºC
Soria (1082 m) 28,6ºC
Bilbao 28,4ºC

Podgorica 35,0ºC
Pisa 30,7ºC
Catania 33,4ºC
Decimomannu 33,4ºC
Brescia (Milán) 30,9ºC
Pratica di Mare (Roma) 29,6ºC
Grazzanise (Napoles) 32,1ºC
Viena 28,4ºC
Zurich 26,6ºC
Munich 27,0ºC
Liubliana 30,1ºC
Zagreb 30,0ºC
Sofía 26,6ºC
Budapest 30,2ºC


A destacar que Madrid 600 metros superou a Podgorica 49 metros, e que Bilbao, com clima oceánico, superou a Munich e igualou com Viena, com clima continental. Soria a quase 1100 metros superou a Viena 200 metros.
Andalucía superou a todas, em que pese a que nao teve anomalia termica positiva.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 15:37)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sim, porem sao dados puntuais, dados de 1 ou 2 dias.
> Outros anos é diferente. Por exemplo *verao 2012*
> 
> *Valladolid 735 metros 39,4ºC
> ...




O enlace correcto das temperaturas espanholas é 
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?mode=1&state=Spa&ind=&ord=REV&ano=2012&mes=08&day=10&ndays=


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 15:55)

Máximas históricas oficiais na bacia do Douro, segundo AEMET

Zamora 41ºC
Salamanca aeroporto (790 metros) 41ºC
Valladolid 40,2ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 15:56)

Dan disse:


> Parece que este valor passa a ser o novo recorde da Áustria.
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte




De feito é o mais quente que pode acontecer em Austria, segundo a web de Max Herrera efectivamente é o novo record histórico de Austria, 39,9ºC. Pelo que podemos deducir que nunca em Austria atimgiram os 40ºC, en que pesse a ser un pais de clima continental.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Ago 2013 às 17:56)

Trovoada impressionante em Zurich, vejam em directo:

http://cam-i.switch.ch/login.cgi?t=j&ch=1


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 18:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Trovoada impressionante em Zurich, vejam em directo:
> 
> http://cam-i.switch.ch/login.cgi?t=j&ch=1



Interessante

Olhando para o Sat24, está a aproximar-se de Berlim uma trovoada brutal. 

Directo: http://www.opentopia.com/webcam/16316?viewmode=livevideo


----------



## Lightning (6 Ago 2013 às 19:34)

Berlim, ontem. 


Lindo, perfeito, espectacular, desejo e sempre desejei passar por uma experiência destas um dia...


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 22:11)

Aquí temos os dados oficiais de Podgorica, segundo o servizo meteorológico de Montenegro 

http://195.66.163.23/misc.php?text=27&sektor=1





Aínda que Podgorica, por ficar em um vale fechado a pouca altitude (50 metros) e pouca latitude (42ºnorte), pode ter temperaturas de mais de 40ºC alguns anos, porem nao todos os anos, as medias das máximas sao mediocres, nem sequer atimge os 32ºC no mes mais quente, cando por exemplo Madrid aeroporto, a 609 metros tem 33ºC.
 Provabelmente na serie actual 1981-2010 o dado de Podgorica será mais alto, 1ºC mais talvez, acho que estará agora nos 32ºC ou 33ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 22:24)

Bom festival de trovoada em Praga,Republica Checa.  

Directo: http://www.praguewebcam.com/
A 2ª cam é longe a melhor.

PS: Lightning esse vídeo brutal que postaste, é de uma zona costeira da Bélgica.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Ago 2013 às 22:27)

Liubliana, a capital de Eslovenia, tambem atingiu um novo recorde histórico: 38,3ºC. Porem a 200 metros de altitude tampouco é um grande recorde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Ago 2013 às 22:44)

Mais uma trovoada, esta é em Praga e com direito a som: 

http://www.earthcam.com/czechrepublic/prague/


Edit: Jonas_87, nem tinha visto o teu post, essa webcam que postaste não tem som mas tem uma panorámica bem melhor.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2013 às 11:03)

duero disse:


> Como dato extraño y curioso.
> 
> Este mes de Julio la capital de provincia española con mas precipitación fué SORIA, con 81 mm.
> 
> ...



Soria parece ter niveis de precipitação invulgarmente altos no verão, tanto que afinal nem meses secos tem.

Não é muito comparável relativamente à área de que eu falava.


E a nível térmico também deve haver uma grande diferença: às portas do Douro interior e ainda longe das zonas mais quentes, Pinhão já registou 46ºc de máxima (oficiais).


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2013 às 12:25)

belem disse:


> Soria parece ter niveis de precipitação invulgarmente altos no verão, tanto que afinal nem meses secos tem.
> 
> Não é muito comparável relativamente à área de que eu falava.
> 
> ...





As precipitacoes de verao em Soria sao de tipo tormentoso, pelo que uns anos chove moito, como é este ano, porem outros nao chove nada: a media dos últimos 30 anos é, segundo AEMET, de 34mm em julho e de 30 mm em agosto.

Mesmo este ano o vale do Douro portugués quase atingiu os 44ºC a primeiros de julho. Na Galiza, no vale do Minho, Ribadavia chegou a 42,5ºC. A famosa Podgorica até agora somente conseguiu 41,0ºC.

Hoje, pelo contrario, um dia quase outonal na Galiza, com vento, chuva (debil) e sem de sol. A temperatura é suave, 20ºC.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2013 às 13:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> As precipitacoes de verao em Soria sao de tipo tormentoso, pelo que uns anos chove moito, como é este ano, porem outros nao chove nada: a media dos últimos 30 anos é, segundo AEMET, de 34mm em julho e de 30 mm em agosto.
> 
> Mesmo este ano o vale do Douro portugués quase atingiu os 44ºC a primeiros de julho. Na Galiza, no vale do Minho, Ribadavia chegou a 42,5ºC. A famosa Podgorica até agora somente conseguiu 41,0ºC.
> 
> Hoje, pelo contrario, um dia quase outonal na Galiza, com vento, chuva (debil) e sem de sol. A temperatura é suave, 20ºC.



Realmente afinal Soria tem até 3 meses secos, foi erro meu.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Clima_Soria_(España).PNG

Não é por muito (as precipitações em comparação com outras partes mediterrâneas de Espanha ou Portugal até são elevadas), mas é mesmo assim.


Onde é que no Douro se atingiu quase 44ºc este ano?


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2013 às 14:03)

belem disse:


> Realmente afinal Soria tem até 3 meses secos, foi erro meu.
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Clima_Soria_(España).PNG
> 
> ...



Pinhao a primeiros de julho se recordo bem conseguiu 43,8ºC.

O problema de Soria é que a precipitacao e muito irregular, pelo que a flora tem que estar adaptada á seca.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 14:09)

Ferreiro disse:


> Pinhao a primeiros de julho se recordo bem conseguiu 43,8ºC.
> 
> O problema de Soria é que a precipitacao e muito irregular, pelo que a flora tem que estar adaptada á seca.



Foi 43,4ºC.
Não esquecendo que a estação está a 130 metros de altitude, junto ao rio Douro a cota é de  70 metros,lá em baixo a temperatura máxima terá sido ainda mais alta.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2013 às 14:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi 43,4ºC.
> Não esquecendo que a estação está a 130 metros de altitude, junto ao rio Douro a cota é de  70 metros,lá em baixo a temperatura máxima terá sido ainda mais alta.



Obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 15:41)

Ontem, mais uma noite/madrugada de muita animação. 

*Clermont Ferrand*.







*Girona*.






*Berlin*


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2013 às 17:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi 43,4ºC.
> Não esquecendo que a estação está a 130 metros de altitude, junto ao rio Douro a cota é de  70 metros,lá em baixo a temperatura máxima terá sido ainda mais alta.



Mas a cota até podia estar mais baixa, a própria região não é das mais quentes do Vale do Douro (isto deve-se a outros tantos factores que não a altitude).

Os valores muito provavelmente deverão ter sido mais altos em outras regiões durienses com maiores valores médios de máximas, mais abrigadas, com níveis de humidade mais baixos (de salientar contudo que nem sempre os locais com maiores médias de máximas de verão (e até gerais) apresentam os maiores valores máximos absolutos), etc...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 17:28)

belem disse:


> Mas a cota até podia estar mais baixa, a própria região não é das mais quentes do Vale do Douro (isto deve-se a outros tantos factores que não a altitude).



Acredito que sim,não disse o contrario, mas caso a estacão estivesse no fundo de vale do rio Douro, e não "a meio" de uma encosta como é o caso,esta apresentaria t.minimas mais baixas e t.maximas mais altas.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2013 às 17:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acredito que sim,não disse o contrario, mas caso a estacão estivesse no fundo de vale do rio Douro, e não a meio de uma encosta como é o caso,esta apresentaria t.minimas mais baixas e t.maximas mais altas.



Sim.
Para quem gosta de extremos é o ideal e para quem gosta de médias altas, subir alguns metros (sem ser muito) é o ideal. Ou então escolher uma zona de encosta baixa, com pouca influência das inversões.

No fundo do Vale do Côa, já senti e bem as inversões, mas bastou-me subir a pé alguns metros e a temperatura nocturna subiu repentinamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 18:06)

belem disse:


> Sim.
> Para quem gosta de extremos é o ideal e para quem gosto de médias altas, subir alguns metros (sem ser muito) é o ideal. Ou então escolher uma zona encosta baixa, com pouca influência das inversões.
> 
> No fundo do Vale do Côa, já senti e bem as inversões, mas bastou-me subir a pé alguns metros e a temperatura nocturna subiu repentinamente.



Isso é sempre assim, o lago de ar frio está confinado aquela área restrita, e basta subirmos um pouco e a temperatura dispara de uma forma brutal, já tive inúmeras experiencias desse gênero em muitos vales, mas vales de pequenas dimensões. Cheguei a registar  diferenças de temperatura na ordem dos 2,5ºC / 3ºC em desníveis de apenas 5 metros, mas esse caso deveu-se a determinados factores, ainda assim, uma inversão térmica fortíssima.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 18:39)

Que brutalidade.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2013 às 19:27)

Amanhá Córdoba cumprirá 50 dias consecutivos com temperatura de mais de 30ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2013&mes=08&day=07&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver

No norte do país, a cidade com mais dias até agora é Zaragoza, que leva 40 días consecutivos

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2013&mes=08&day=07&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver



Os días com temperaturas de mais de 30ºC som muito frequentes na Península Ibérica. Segundo AEMET a media anual de dias com mais de 30ºC (nao consecutivos) no periodo 1981-2010 é a seguinte:

Valladolid 52
Teruel 56
Zaragoza 69
Albacete 76
Madrid Barajas 80
Murcia 105
Sevilla 116
Córdoba 120


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 19:52)

Muito calor em algumas ilhas do mediterrâneo.

*Alghero*: *39,5ºC*
*Ajaccio*: *39,4ºC*
*Nicosia*:  * 39,0ºC*
*Catania*: *37,8ºC*


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2013 às 19:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito calor em algumas ilhas do mediterrâneo.
> 
> *Alghero*: *39,5ºC*
> *Ajaccio*: *39,4ºC*
> ...



Na rede de estaçoes secundarias de Sardenha atingiram quase 44ºC
http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/28667-1-brucia-la-sardegna-temperature-sopra-40-gradi


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 20:14)

Ferreiro disse:


> Na rede de estaçoes secundarias de Sardenha atingiram quase 44ºC
> http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/28667-1-brucia-la-sardegna-temperature-sopra-40-gradi



Interessante, apenas dizem que foi próximo de *Oristano*.
Nem fazia ideia que a previsão de hoje para aquela zona seria desse calibre. 
Amanha as temperaturas vão descer um pouco.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2013 às 20:40)

*Tempestades de granizo e chuvas torrenciais em pleno verão*


EuroNews.PT


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Ago 2013 às 19:43)

Novo recorde de temperatura máxima na capital de Eslovenia, Liubliana, por primeira vez na sua historia atinge os 40ºC. A temperatura mais alta de esta histórica onda de calor em Centroeuropa e Balcas aconteceu hoje em Bihac (Bosnia) 42ºC. Esta noite termina a onda de calor. 

Por incrível que seja, na Galiza tevemos temperaturas mais extremas que nos Balcas este verao. Dados de ribadavia (Ourense)

5 de julho 40,5ºC
6 de julho 42,5ºC
7 de julho 42,2ºC
8 de julho 41,1ºC

Nao acontece todos os anos, porem este verao foi assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2013 às 22:15)

*Salamanca* tem tido minimas interessantes, hoje foram registados *7,1ºC*.
*Cuéllar* registou *2,9ºC*, impressionante.


----------



## duero (9 Ago 2013 às 00:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Salamanca* tem tido minimas interessantes, hoje foram registados *7,1ºC*.
> *Cuéllar* registou *2,9ºC*, impressionante.



PUEBLA DE SANABRIA, bien cerca de Portugal tuvo una mínima de 3'3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 01:05)

duero disse:


> PUEBLA DE SANABRIA, bien cerca de Portugal tuvo una mínima de 3'3ºC.



Madrugada fria, no passado dia 3 de Agosto, a minima foi ainda mais baixa, *1,9ºC*.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Ago 2013 às 05:44)

Reporto desde a Finlândia uma trovoada brutal a noite passada. Até acordei com o estouro mesmo por cima de mim  E para além do mais até tem estado uma temperatura bem agradável.


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2013 às 12:07)




----------



## Ferreiro (9 Ago 2013 às 13:28)

Centroeuropa viviu ontem o dia mais quente desde que têm registros 

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/28699-1-centro-est-europa-la-giornata-piu-calda-della-storia

2 novos records nacionais: Eslovenia com 40,8ºC e Austria com 40,6ºC (nunca antes em Austria atimgiram os 40ºC). Ademais records absolutos tambem nas capitais de Viena 39,5ºC, Liubliana 40,2ºC e Bratislava 39,4ºC. Muitisimas outras cidades na R. Checa (Ostrava 38ºC), Polonia (Varsovia e Cracovia 37ºC), Bosnia, Croacia, Hungria, etc., conseguiram novos recordes.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Ago 2013 às 15:14)

Ainda muito calor nos Balcas, porem ja o ar frio empurra desde o oeste. Na baviera e na R. Checa nem sequer atingem os 20ºC, Munich tem 17ºC e Praga 18ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 20:07)

*Bihac* (*Bósnia*) repetiu a máxima de ontem, *42,0ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Ago 2013 às 20:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Bihac* (*Bósnia*) repetiu a máxima de ontem, *42,0ºC*.



Nao penso assim, acho que o dado de Bihac nao está atualizado.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2013 às 00:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao penso assim, acho que o dado de Bihac não está atualizado.



Humm ok, pode ser que eles retifiquem isso.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2013 às 11:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Humm ok, pode ser que eles retifiquem isso.



Retificado


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Ago 2013 às 10:53)

De novo por cima dos 43ºC em Portugal: 43,4ºC em Lousa. Este ano Portugal e o rei europeo do calor, muitos dias por cima dos 43ºC. Aquí, na Espanha, El Granado 42,3ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Ago 2013 às 22:16)

Hoje mais calor. Montoro atingiu os 43ºC.

Calor tambem na Galiza, Ribadavia 40,5ºC e Ourense 40,3ºC. Impresionante Ribadavia (e em geral a provincia de Ourense), ja 5 dias com mais de 40ºC no verao 2013 com uma maxima absoluta de 42,5ºC. Nenhum local nos Balcas ou na Grecia teve uma temperatura assim de alta e tampouco nenhum local dos Balcas/Grecia teve mais dias com mais de 40ºC que Ribadavia.

Destacavel tambem hoje a provincia de Salamanca, Saelices a quase 700 metros 38,9ºC, máxima até agora no altoplano norte espanhol, ainda que muito longe dos 41ºC de agosto 2012 no aeroporto de Salamanca.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2013 às 10:54)

Ontem *Cuellar* registou uma amplitude térmica a rondar os *30ºC*, impressionante.
T.minima:* 6,6ºC*
T.maxima: *36,8ºC*

Ps: A estação encontra-se numa zona baixa junto a uma linha de água,perto da localidade de Cuellar.


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2013 às 16:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem *Cuellar* registou uma amplitude térmica a rondar os *30ºC*, impressionante.
> T.minima:* 6,6ºC*
> T.maxima: *36,8ºC*
> 
> Ps: A estação encontra-se numa zona baixa junto a uma linha de água,perto da localidade de Cuellar.



Perto de Cuellar hay una zona muy "extraña" botanicamente hablando.

Existe un area donde encontramos CUATRO ESPECIES DE PINOS, de manera natural (no son plantados por el hombre).

Pinus pinea (mas mediterraneo)
Pinus pinaster (el mas común en Portugal)
Pinus nigra (en las montañas del Este peninsular).
Pinus silvestris (pino eurosiberiano que encontramos en las montañas de Geres hasta Siberia).

A una altitud de 800 metros aproximadamente.

El pino silvestre permanecio allí despues de la glaciación, en un area de llanura, depues el clima calento y llegó el pinus nigra, luego el pinus pinaster, y el último el pinus pinea (pero los pinos de clima mas frio aún permanecen allí).

La localidad se llama LASTRAS DE CUELLAR, cerca de Cuellar, con flora mediterranea y eurosiberiana a altitud de 800-900 metros.


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2013 às 16:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem *Cuellar* registou uma amplitude térmica a rondar os *30ºC*, impressionante.
> T.minima:* 6,6ºC*
> T.maxima: *36,8ºC*
> 
> Ps: A estação encontra-se numa zona baixa junto a uma linha de água,perto da localidade de Cuellar.



Cerca de Portugal tienes a PUEBLA DE SANABRIA.

Ayer tuvo máxima de 35ºC y mínima de 9ºC, una *amplitud de 26ºC*.

Estoy seguro que areas del interior del distrito de Braganza tienen amplitudes de 25 grados diarios en verano.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2013 às 17:04)

duero disse:


> Cerca de Portugal tienes a PUEBLA DE SANABRIA.
> 
> Ayer tuvo máxima de 35ºC y mínima de 9ºC, una *amplitud de 26ºC*.
> 
> Estoy seguro que areas del interior del distrito de Braganza tienen amplitudes de 25 grados diarios en verano.



Sim,claro que sim, mas não só no distrito de Bragança, em muitos outros isso acontece, basta serem áreas com um relevo muito acidentado e claro,os sensores/estações colocados em locais específicos onde a inversão seja mais intensa,contudo, 30ºC de amplitude térmica é uma amplitude considerável.
Já reparei que muitas das estações do AEMET, localizadas na comunidade de Castilla y león estão instalados em locais propícios ao registo de amplitudes térmicas muito grandes, pois encontram-se sempre em fundos de vale, junto a ribeiras, na cota mais baixa possível.Não esquecendo que muitas dessas estações apresentam o factor " vale em altitude", essa característica justifica em parte, o habitual arrefecimento noturno em noites de Verão.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Ago 2013 às 16:12)

Resumo europeo das temperaturas medías máximas no mes de julho segundo os informes climat

http://www.ogimet.com/gclimat.phtml

Estas medias permitem saber donde o calor é mais constante. Neste conceito a península ibérca nao tem rivais: Córdoba, Madrid, Toledo, Evora ou Zaragoza. Inclusive Ourense, Salamanca e Zamora que superam ou igualam nada menos que a Catania a Larissa, 2 das cidades mais quentes de Italia e Grecia, que ademais estao muito mais ao sul e a menor altitude. Porem o mais impresionante sao os 31,3ºC de Segovia, a mais de 1000 metros.

Córdoba 37,2ºC
Toledo 35,8ºC
Madrid (Barajas) 35,1ºC
Evora 34,8ºC
Zaragoza 34,4ºC
Castelo Branco 33,7ºC
Ourense 33,6ºC
Mostar 33,5ºC
Beja 33,4ºC
Catania 33,4ºC
Salamanca 33,2ºC
Larissa 33,1ºC 
Zamora 33,0ºC
Valladolid 32,5ºC
Bragança 31,9ºC
Marselha 31,7ºC
Segovia 31,3ºC !!!
Budapest 30,2ºC
Belgrado 30,1ºC
Liubliana 30,1ºC
Zagreb 30,0ºC
Bucarest 29,9ºC
Lyon 28,9ºC
Lisboa (Geof) 28,6ºC
Bilbao 28,4ºC
Viena 28,4ºC
Sarajevo 27,9ºC
Frankfurt 27,9ºC
París 27,5º
Praga 27,4ºC
Munich 27,0ºC
Londres 26,9ºC
Sofía 26,6ºC
Zurich 26,6ºC
Berlín 26,3ºC
Kiev 26,0ºC
Varsovia 25,5ºC
Bruxelas 24,9ºC
A Coruña 24,1ºC
Oslo 24,1ºC
Estocolmo 24,1ºC
Moscovo 23,6ºC
Minsk 23,5ºC
Vilnius 23,2ºC
Helsinki 23,1ºC
Brest 22,6ºC
Belfast 22,4ºC
Tallinn 22,0ºC
Aberdeen 20,4ºC
Bergen 19,5ºC
La Hague 19,4ºC
Reykjavik 14,4ºC

Sem resumos mensuais de Ogimet
Amsterdam
Copenhage 
Dublín  
Skopje 
Roma 
Podgorica
Atenas 

Veremos as medias de agosto, podem ser diferentes, ja que os Balcas estao sofrendo una persistente onda de calor.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2013 às 12:13)

Estações, como a da Amareleja, não estiveram a dar dados.

Mas realmente, não estava à espera de ver valores tão altos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 14:19)

Ferreiro, Portugal está mal representado na tua lista.
Se quiseres junta aí ,as médias da temperatura máxima de Évora,Castelo Branco e Beja.

Évora: *33,9ºC*
Castelo Branco: *33,7ºC*
Beja: *33,4ºC*


*Fonte*: *IPMA - BOLETIM CLIMATOLÓGICO MENSAL – Julho de 2013*


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Ago 2013 às 15:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ferreiro, Portugal está mal representado na tua lista.
> Se quiseres junta aí ,as médias da temperatura máxima de Évora,Castelo Branco e Beja.
> 
> Évora: *33,9ºC*
> ...



Ogimet tem poucos dados de cidades portuguesas nos seus resumos mensuais.
Junto Castelo Branco e Beja (porque Evora C. coord tem uma media mais alta)


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Ago 2013 às 10:28)

Aínda que Ogimet nao ofrece resumos mensuais com temperaturas medias de cidades como Podgorica (Montenegro) ou Atenas (Grecia), podemse fazer os cálculos com os dados diarios:

Podgorica 35,0ºC (ainda que sem dados de 6 dias)
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2013&mes=07&day=31&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver

Atenas (Elefsina) 33,3ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=07&day=31&ndays=31



A listagem de* julho 2013* de temperaturas medias máximas ficaría assim

Córdoba 37,2ºC
Toledo 35,8ºC
Madrid-Barajas 35,1ºC
Podgorica (Montenegro) 35,0ºC
Evora-C.coord 34,8ºC
Zaragoza 34,4ºC
Castelo Branco 33,7ºC
Ourense 33,6ºC
Mostar (Bosnia) 33,5ºC
Beja 33,4ºC
Catania 33,4ºC
Atenas-Elefsina 33,3ºC
Salamanca 33,2ºC
Larissa (Grecia) 33,1ºC
Zamora 33,0ºC
Valladolid 32,5ºC
Bragança 31,9ºC
Marselha 31,7ºC
Segovia 31,3ºC !!!
Budapest 30,2ºC
Belgrado 30,1ºC
Liubliana (Eslovenia) 30,1ºC
Zagreb (Croacia) 30,0ºC
Bucarest 29,9ºC
Lyon 28,9ºC
Lisboa-Geof 28,6ºC
Bilbao 28,4ºC
Viena 28,4ºC
Sarajevo 27,9ºC
Frankfurt 27,9ºC
París 27,5º
Praga 27,4ºC
Munich 27,0ºC
Londres 26,9ºC
Sofía 26,6ºC
Zurich 26,6ºC
Berlín 26,3ºC
Kiev 26,0ºC
Varsovia 25,5ºC
Bruxelas 24,9ºC
A Coruña 24,1ºC
Oslo 24,1ºC
Estocolmo 24,1ºC
Moscovo 23,6ºC
Minsk (Belorusia) 23,5ºC
Vilnius (Lituania) 23,2ºC
Helsinki 23,1ºC
Brest (França) 22,6ºC
Belfast 22,4ºC
Tallinn (Estonia) 22,0ºC
Aberdeen (Escocia) 20,4ºC
Bergen (Noruega) 19,5ºC
La Hague (França) 19,4ºC
Reykjavik 14,4ºC

De novo um resultado sorprendente: Ourense e Salamanca foram tao quentes como Atenas (Elefsina), Catania ou Mostar.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2013 às 21:45)

*Córdoba*, registou hoje uma temperatura máxima bastante elevada, *40,5ºC*.
Para a semana, serão registadas temperaturas máximas ainda mais elevadas,a rondar os 42ºC - 43ºC


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2013 às 22:13)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aínda que Ogimet nao ofrece resumos mensuais com temperaturas medias de cidades como Podgorica (Montenegro) ou Atenas (Grecia), podemse fazer os cálculos com os dados diarios:
> 
> Podgorica 35,0ºC (ainda que sem dados de 6 dias)
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2013&mes=07&day=31&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
> ...



Se em vez das médias das máximas o teu estudo se referisse simplesmente à média de Julho (incuindo a mínimas) as cidades Ibéricas desceriam bastantes postos.

Mas para temperaturas máximas de Verão é difícil concorrer com a nossa peninsula de facto.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2013 às 21:37)

Dia bastante quente na _*Andaluzia*_. 








Fonte: *AEMET *


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2013 às 01:11)

Nas últimas três semanas “caíram” vários recordes de temperaturas máximas absolutas em vários países do Hemisfério Norte, a saber:

-Gronelândia, com 25,9 ºC em Maniitsoq (dia 30 de Julho);
-Áustria, com 40,5 ºC em Bad Deutsch-Altenburg (dia 8 de Agosto);
-Alemanha, com 40,2 ºC em Freiburg (dia 27 de Julho) repete máximo absoluto registado no país;
-Eslovénia, com 40,8 ºC em Cerklje ob Krki (dia 8 de Agosto);
-Japão, com 41,0 ºC em Shimanto, Kōchi (dia 12 de Agosto).

Fonte: List of weather records


----------



## duero (20 Ago 2013 às 18:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Nas últimas três semanas “caíram” vários recordes de temperaturas máximas absolutas em vários países do Hemisfério Norte, a saber:
> 
> -Gronelândia, com 25,9 ºC em Maniitsoq (dia 30 de Julho);
> -Áustria, com 40,5 ºC em Bad Deutsch-Altenburg (dia 8 de Agosto);
> ...




Es seguro que esa sea la máxima de Japón? Me parece muy baja.

Eslovenia, Austria o Alemania son paises con medias de Julio de 18 o 19ºC en muchas zonas de llanura. 

En zonas cálidas de esos paises ya tienen medias de Julio de 20-21ºC, o creo que llegan a 22 o 23 en algun punto de la costa eslovena.

MAS JAPÓN NO ES ASÍ.

TOKYO ya tiene una temperatura de Julio y Agosto de 26 o 27ºC de media.

Zonas del Sur de Japón tienen medias de Julio de 28ºC.

Sapporo en la isla Norte tiene una media de Agosto de 22'4ºC, mas o menos como Lisboa, y es una zona fría de Japón.


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2013 às 20:13)

duero disse:


> Es seguro que esa sea la máxima de Japón? Me parece muy baja.
> 
> Eslovenia, Austria o Alemania son paises con medias de Julio de 18 o 19ºC en muchas zonas de llanura.
> 
> ...



E qual é a média de Janeiro de Sapporo?


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2013 às 20:15)

Nickname disse:


> Se em vez das médias das máximas o teu estudo se referisse simplesmente à média de Julho (incuindo a mínimas) as cidades Ibéricas desceriam bastantes postos.
> 
> Mas para temperaturas máximas de Verão é difícil concorrer com a nossa peninsula de facto.



Existem regiões da P. Ibérica com boas médias gerais.


----------



## CptRena (20 Ago 2013 às 20:32)

belem disse:


> E qual é a média de Janeiro de Sapporo?



Segundo a JMA

Temperatura Média em Janeiro (1981-2010) = -3.6°C


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 20:44)

Dia tórrido, o nosso país obteve uma boa classificação.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Ago 2013 às 20:45)

Dia quente tambem na Galiza, Ribadavia (Ourense) por cima dos 40ºC outra vez (ja 6 dias assim no verao 2013). 
Montoro (Córdoba) atingiu os 43ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 20:55)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dia quente tambem na Galiza, Ribadavia (Ourense) por cima dos 40ºC outra vez (ja 6 dias assim no verao 2013).
> Montoro (Córdoba) atingiu os 43ºC.



Interessante, máxima bem elevada em *Montoro*,essa estação está instalada no local ideal (junto ao rio Guadalquivir) para o registo de temperaturas muito altas, se calhar foi esse o proposito.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Ago 2013 às 21:09)

Entretanto pelo norte ja acaba o verao. Oslo Fornebu, colada ao mar, hoje teve uma mínima de 4ºC, e ja apenas atinge os 20ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=01488&ano=2013&mes=8&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Hoje tambem foi fresco em Centroeuropa. Praga e Munich máxima de 18ºC, Viena 21ºC.


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Ago 2013 às 01:59)

belem disse:


> E qual é a média de Janeiro de Sapporo?



  -3.6c  -0.6/-7c.

 Acontece que o Japao tem um clima com verao muito humido e com inverno muito frio por isso que as máximas custao a superar os 40c mesmo no verao.

 E so olhar para Asahikawa a 100 km de Sapporo que a media e de -7.5c isso que a cidade nao esta nem a 400m de altura 

 No verao as massas umidas do pacifico deixao a temperatura bem uniforme e no inverno as massas frias da Siberia tendem a deixar o tempo muito mais frio e a corrente do jato tambem ajuda a trazer as massas de ar frio da Siberia.

 Por isso o Japao tem as estacoes bem definidas mesmo estando em uma latitude relativamente baixa


----------



## belem (21 Ago 2013 às 11:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia tórrido, o nosso país obteve uma boa classificação.




E muitas estações em Portugal, nem sequer estão em funcionamento (algumas localizam-se em zonas que por vezes atingem boas máximas, certamente mais que Évora).

E no entanto, nem se localizam nas zonas mais quentes no verão do nosso país.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 12:18)

belem disse:


> E muitas estações em Portugal, nem sequer estão em funcionamento (algumas localizam-se em zonas que por vezes atingem boas máximas, certamente mais que Évora).
> 
> E no entanto, nem se localizam nas zonas mais quentes no verão do nosso país.



É verdade,encontram-se off já há muito tempo,enfim um desleixo...
Falando em estações que atingem(várias vezes) máximas mais altas que *Évora*, tens por exemplo, *Alvega*,*Lousã*,*Coruche*,*Alcacer do Sal* e *Tomar*, as condições orograficas destes locais assim o permitem.
Ao contrario de Espanha, cá as estações não estão instaladas com esse objectivo(colocadas nos sítios mais quentes),infelizmente. O vale do Sado também é uma zona interessante, já me contaram que a aldeia de *Arez* (está numa cota muito baixa,no fundo de vale do Sado)por exemplo, é muito mais quente que a zona da *Barrosinha*.

Ps: Se a Amareleja ou Alvega estivessem no ogimet, Cordoba era claramente batida.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 19:53)

*Montoro*(*Cordoba*) registou pelo 2º dia consecutivo uma temperatura máxima superior a *43ºC*, hoje a temperatura subiu aos *43,5ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2013 às 19:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Montoro*(*Cordoba*) registou pelo 2º dia consecutivo uma temperatura máxima superior a *43ºC*, hoje a temperatura subiu aos *43,5ºC*.



Localizaçao de MOntoro, colada ao río e em um pequeno vale completamente fechado. Iso podería explicar por que tao elevadas temperaturas


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 20:03)

Ferreiro disse:


> Localizaçao de MOntoro, colada ao río e em um pequeno vale completamente fechado. Iso podería explicar por que tao elevadas temperaturas



Claro que explica,sem duvida, ja tinha falado nisso no post anterior.
O relevo tem uma importância brutal nas temperaturas,os vales não dão hipótese. 
Cá em Portugal temos casos idênticos.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2013 às 20:17)

Pelo contrario, a vila de Montoro propiamente dita fica bastante elevada respecto ao río


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2013 às 20:34)

E mesmo assim ainda está a 200 metros de altitude.
Parece bonita, mas para visitar fora do período do Verão.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2013 às 20:45)

Os 43.5ºC de hoje em Montoro ficam por debaixo dos 43.9ºC de Portugal a primeiros de julho, que ja podemos dizrr que é a temperatura mais alta registrada na Europa no 2013.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 20:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Os 43.5ºC de hoje em Montoro ficam por debaixo dos 43.9ºC de Portugal a primeiros de julho, que ja podemos dizrr que é a temperatura mais alta registrada na Europa no 2013.




A temperatura mais alta é de 44,0ºC em Tomar (Santarém), esses 43,9ºC que falas foi em Mora(Évora), valores registados no mesmo dia, 7 de Julho.
Na minha opinião, de certeza que houve estações em Portugal, com valores mais altos(talvez 45ºC/45,5ºC), como por exemplo em Alvega,infelizmente nesse dias, essa estação e muitas outras que por norma registam valores muito altos, estavam todas off, portanto fica a incógnita.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 22:00)

Uma das fornalhas espanholas, *Montoro*(*Córdoba*), registou uma vez mais, uma temperatura máxima superior a *40ºC*, hoje subiu aos *42,0ºC*.

*Temperaturas máximas dos últimos 8 dias* 

22/8/13: *42,0ºC*
21/8/13: *43,5ºC*
20/8/13: *43,1ºC*
19/8/13:* 41,8ºC*
18/8/13: *41,3ºC*
17/8/13: *40,5ºC*
16/8/13: *40,3ºC*
15/8/13: *40,6ºC*

Fonte: *AEMET*

A estação está instalada junto ao rio *Guadalquivir*. 

______

Ferreiro, é possivel termos acesso a mais dados desta estação? Por exemplo, todas as temperaturas máximas desde Junho até agora?


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Ago 2013 às 23:46)

Depois de um começo extraordinariamente cálido na Europa Central, a primeira semana, o mes de agosto está sendo muito moderado em temperaturas máximas.

Praga aeroporto





Na parte mais oriental do vale do Danubio, sempre mais continental, continúa o calor, aínda que sem atingir nenhum dia os 35ºC (realmente atingiram so um dia)

Bucarest aeroporto


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 14:46)

Bons estoiros em  Palma de Maiorca. 



Neste momento, o norte da ilha segue com bastante trovoada,assim como o sul de Espanha.








Fonte:SAT24


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Ago 2013 às 23:44)

Ademais de trovoadas, hoje na Espanha tivemos uma forte descida da temperatura. Um exemplo é Burgos com uma máxima de somente 21ºC, o que nao acontecía desde junho.

Aínda mais frescas as temperaturas na Europa Central, hoje em algumas estaçoes de Viena e Praga nem sequer atimgiram os 17ºC de máxima
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11035&ano=2013&mes=8&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Ago 2013 às 14:26)

Final de agosto fresco na Europa Central. Ás 13:30 destaca Praga com somente 15ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2013 às 19:24)

Ontem fiz a viagem Portugal - França

que grande chuvada apanhei na zona dos Pirinéus espanhois e também já em França na zona de Bayonne

Hoje o dia por Nantes foi quente apesar da máxima não ser muito alta

Mínima 11ºC
Máxima 26ºC

Por agora 24ºc e algumas nuvens


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Ago 2013 às 21:16)

Fortes chuvas no mediterráneo espanhol






Tambem fortes chuvas em Italia e Montenegro. Destacam Podgorica com mais de 90 litros e Roma com 60


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Ago 2013 às 15:15)

Espectacular video do metro de Roma ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 14:53)

Nos arredores de *Córdoba*, a localidade de *Fuente Palmela* segue com uns impressionantes *112.6 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## CptRena (29 Ago 2013 às 16:39)

Centro do ciclone ali na zona de Madrid


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Ago 2013 às 19:29)

Impresionante a chuva em Córdoba, sobre todo se temos en conta que é uma regiao que no verao sofre normalmente uma seca extrema.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 22:46)

*Lefkoniko*,vila cipriota,segue com um mês bastante quente, hoje foram registados *41,0ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Ago 2013 às 23:27)

Hoje máxima de 26ºC em Córdoba aeroporto e de 23ºC em Montoro! Se nao é recorde, perto estará.
A temperatura hoje foi tao baixa na Andalucía que inclusive conseguiu nevar em Sierra Nevada, algo que acontece raramente em agosto







Comentam no facebook que nao foi neve, que foi uma granizada. Em todo caso uma imagem pouco habitual em agosto.


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2013 às 15:14)

Em Nantes continuamos com dias quentes e algum vento

por agora 23ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Set 2013 às 16:21)

Na Galiza seguimos com o verao, mais de 35ºC em Ourense. Tambem no Cantábrico, a cidade de Bilbao supera os 35ºC.
Amanhá cambiam as temperaturas, chega a chuva e parece que terminam os dias de praia.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Set 2013 às 16:52)

Parece que chegou o outono a Galiza, hoje com muita nubosidade, temperaturas frescas e algo de chuva.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Set 2013 às 15:00)

Ja temos as temperaturas de *agosto 2013* segundo ogimet. Estas sao as *medias das máximas*. Poucos cambios com respecto a julho, aínda que em geral as medias de agosto foram um pouco mais baixas em todas as regiaos, exceto nos Balcas, donde foram mais altas. Aínda assim as medias mais altas aconteceram de novo no sudoeste da península ibérica. Centroeuropa, em que pesse a historica onda de calor de primeiros de agosto, teve medias das máximas moderadas (Viena 27ºC e Praga 25ºC). 

Córdoba 37.7ºC
Granada 37.7ºC
Sevilla 37.2ºC
Badajoz 36.0ºC
Toledo 35.4ºC
Podgorica 35.4ºC
Évora 35.2ºC
Madrid-Barajas 34.8ºC
Mostar (Bosnia) 34.8ºC
Castelo Branco 34.5ºC
Larissa (Grecia) 34.3ºC
Ourense 32.7ºC
Salamanca 31.6ºC
Zamora 31.2ºC
Bucarest 31.0ºC
Belgrado 30.9ºC
Marselha 30.6ºC
Valladolid 30.3ºC
Segovia 30.3ºC
Sarajevo 30.1ºC
Budapest 30.0ºC
Lisboa-Geof. 29.6ºC
Liubliana 29.5ºC
Sofía 29.4ºC
Zagreb 29.1ºC
Bragança 28.8ºC
Viena 27.1ºC
Lyon 26.3ºC
Bilbao 26.0ºC
Frankfurt 26.0ºC
París 25.5ºC
Salzburgo 25.4ºC
Praga 25.3ºC
Berlín 25.2ºC
Varsovia 25.2ºC
Kiev 25.2ºC
Munich 24.7ºC
Londres 24.3ºC
A Coruña 23.9ºC
Zurich 23.9ºC
Minsk (Belorusia) 23.8ºC
Moscovo 23.8ºC
Bruxelas 23.3ºC
Vilnius (Lituania) 23.2ºC
Estocolmo 22.7ºC
Helsinki 22.2ºC
Oslo 21.9ºC
Brest (França) 21.7ºC
Tallinn 21.5ºC
La Hague (França) 20.0ºC
Dublín 19.8ºC
Aberdeen 19.4ºC
Bergen (Noruega) 19.3ºC
Belfast 19.0ºC
Reykjavik 13.1ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Set 2013 às 15:26)

Frío na ilha de Irlanda, con temperaturas na costa de somente 9ºC ás 14:20. Têm a isoterma 0ºC em cima. Tambem na costa do Cantábrico espanhol as temperaturas descenderam moito, 15ºC em Santander.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 12:59)

Minimas frias na vizinha Espanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Set 2013 às 08:25)

Primeiras neves em urbanizaçoes alpinas


----------



## irpsit (15 Set 2013 às 21:39)

Tempo extremamente severo na Islandia.

Não tenho postado porque estive de férias (em Portugal), voltei na segunda e a semana foi toda à volta dos 3-6ºC aqui na Islândia, um verdadeiro choque.

Hoje chegou a primeira neve mas há uma verdadeira tempestade de norte.






Onde vivo, caem os primeiros flocos mas puxados a vento ciclónico!!

Vento de 120km/h, rajadas de 145km/h. Uma loucura lá fora!
Sigo com 0ºC mas a sensação térmica é de -11ºC.

Nas estações de montanha marcam ventos sustentados de 145km/h e muitas marcam rajadas máximas na ordem 200km/h. Uma rajada detectada, embora não confirmada, foi de *352km/h*. Essas estações no interior deserto e desolado do país detectam muitas vezes valores estranhos. P

Está a ser uma tempestade severa e a fechar a maioria das estradas do país, muitas por blizzards fortes e ventos perigosos.

Nas notícias confirmaram pelo menos ventos de *216km/h.*

Vejam esta beleza, destes valores de vento!

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/centralhighlands/#station=6748

http://www.vegagerdin.is/english/road-conditions-and-weather/the-entire-country/se1.html


Geralmente as piores tempestades de vento ocorrem entre Setembro e Março.


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2013 às 22:33)

bela depressão irpsit  as isobares a apertarem sobre a Islândia não admira esse vento todo


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Set 2013 às 00:57)

Norther disse:


> bela depressão irpsit  as isobares a apertarem sobre a Islândia não admira esse vento todo



De facto uma bella depressão a passar pela Islândia !!!


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Set 2013 às 14:58)

De novo neva nos Alpes, hoje o glaciar Aletsch


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2013 às 19:02)

Áustria






Mont Blanc





http://www.saliinvetta.com/webcam/italia/lombardia-webcam/passo-stelvio-webcam


----------



## Johnny (17 Set 2013 às 23:02)

Isto promete... prá semana vou prá Suiça...


----------



## F_R (19 Set 2013 às 13:02)

Aqui pelo Oeste de França temos tido céu muito nublado com alguma chuva. Principalmente no fim de semana passado em que choveu bem.

As temperaturas têm rondados os 10ºC de minimas e 20/22ºC de máxima


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Set 2013 às 17:10)

Ainda que ja estamos quase a finais de setembro, em MADRID as temperaturas continuam com regularidade por cima dos 30ºC

MADRID





Isto ja nao acontece em outras capitais europeas quentes (Lisboa, Roma ou Podgorica), donde os 30ºC ja ficam longe.

LISBOA





ROMA





PODGORICA






A única que pode competir um pouco com Madrid é ATENAS


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Set 2013 às 17:17)

Completamente diferente de Madrid, na Europa Central ja chegou o outono

PRAGA


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2013 às 11:09)

Por Nantes o mês de Setembro tem sido assim, o fim de semana de 7 e 8 já foi bem fresquinho


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Set 2013 às 18:54)

Muito quente na Espanha, e especialmente na Galiza. Hoje Ourense teve uma máxima de mais de 36ºC. Muitos outros locais com máximas por cima dos 30ºC, inclusive no mar Cantábrico (Bilbao), Castilla y León (Salamanca), vale do Ebro (Zaragoza e Pamplona) e por suposto Madrid, Extremadura, Andalucía...

As temperaturas de Europa ás 16:00h


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Set 2013 às 19:10)

Muito calor no començo do outono no norte de Espanha.
Máximas de hoje:

Bilbao 34ºC
Lugo 34ºC
Oviedo 33ºC
Valladolid 32ºC
Salamanca 32ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 20:14)

Hoje, _*Ankara*_ bateu a minima mais baixa da serie 1960-2012, referente ao presente mês, que era de *2,5ºC*.
Durante a ultima madrugada a temperatura desceu aos *2,3ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Set 2013 às 15:15)

Continuam as altas temperaturas no interior de Espanha, especialmente en cidades como Madrid, Toledo..., en que pesse á grande altitude as temperaturas de este mes de setembro ficam prácticamente todos os dias por cima dos 30ºC.

MADRID





Umas temperaturas máximas que ja nenhuma outra capital de Europa pode atingir, nem sequer Atenas

ATENAS


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2013 às 15:19)

Não sei como está o interior de Espanha em termos de anomalia nos valores de temperatura, mas por aqui o mês de Setembro segue com valores muito elevados para esta altura do ano.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Set 2013 às 15:23)

Dan disse:


> Não sei como está o interior de Espanha em termos de anomalia nos valores de temperatura, mas por aqui o mês de Setembro segue com valores muito elevados para esta altura do ano.



A media das temperaturas máximas no aeroporto de Madrid no mes de setembro é de 27.6ºC, pelo que este ano temos uma anomalía positiva importante.


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2013 às 15:35)

Ferreiro disse:


> A media das temperaturas máximas no aeroporto de Madrid no mes de setembro é de 27.6ºC, pelo que este ano temos uma anomalía positiva importante.



Por aqui, a anomalia das máximas vai quase em 4ºC. Na média das mínimas a anomalia é mais pequena, inferior a 1ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Set 2013 às 20:06)

Hoje Madrid superou de novo os 30ºC, exactamente 31,1ºC.
Pelo contrario Helsinki 7ºC de máxima, Estocolmo 8ºC e Moscou tem aviso de neve nas próximas horas.

Temperaturas ás 18:55


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Set 2013 às 08:39)

Bilbao atingiu ontem a temperatura máxima de Europa


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Set 2013 às 23:06)

Oslo, primeira capital europea com flocos de neve

Oslo Blindern, flocos de neve
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=01492&ano=2013&mes=9&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Oslo Fornebu, -2ºC 
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=01488&ano=2013&mes=9&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


Tambem flocos de neve em Moscou 
http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/29341-1-inverno-russo-anticipa-i-tempi-primi-fiocchi-su-mosca


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Set 2013 às 23:18)

Enquanto nas capitais do norte de Europa ja neva, em Bilbao hoje 36ºC, máxima de Europa um dia mais






Ainda assim moito longe do record de setembro que é de 41.7ºC

Records de Bilbao nos meses de verao:

Junho 41.2ºC
Julho 42.0ºC
Agosto 41.9ºC
Setembro 41.7ºC

http://www.aemet.es/es/servicioscli...l=1082&datos=det&x=1082&m=6&m=7&m=8&m=9&v=TMX


----------



## irpsit (27 Set 2013 às 00:13)

Há dois fins de semanas atrás tivemos neve aqui na Islandia praticamente ao nível do mar, e a meio da tarde, que se prolongou até à noite. Também caíram alguns flocos em Reykjavik, portanto Oslo e Moscovo foram a segunda e terceira capitais europeais com neve!!

Toda a gente se esquece que Reykjavik também é uma capital europeia!!




Ferreiro disse:


> Oslo, primeira capital europea com flocos de neve
> 
> Oslo Blindern, flocos de neve
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=01492&ano=2013&mes=9&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Set 2013 às 08:36)

irpsit disse:


> Há dois fins de semanas atrás tivemos neve aqui na Islandia praticamente ao nível do mar, e a meio da tarde, que se prolongou até à noite. Também caíram alguns flocos em Reykjavik, portanto Oslo e Moscovo foram a segunda e terceira capitais europeais com neve!!
> 
> Toda a gente se esquece que Reykjavik também é uma capital europeia!!



É certo, esquecinme de Reykjavik


----------



## irpsit (28 Set 2013 às 11:20)

Sigo com -3ºC num belo dia de sol mas tudo branco com geada e gelo por todo o lado!

A uns 10km daqui uma estaçao registou uma minima de -6.4ºC. No interior da país as mínimas chegaram aos -13ºC.

- - -

O tempo entretanto continua a arrefecer, mas as temperaturas têm estado dentro do normal e a precipitação continua acima da média. 

Quando chove, as temperaturas rondam os +3 a +5ºC ou +5ºC a +9ºC, dependendo da massa de ar, se é atlântico ou mais polar.

Com tempo limpo, as mínimas baixam aos -4ºC e as máximas sobem aos +6ºC. Mas rapidamente vamos chegar a dias em que a temperatura não vai subir acima dos zero.


----------



## fishisco (28 Set 2013 às 11:45)

eu gosto frio mas vcs ai abusam... em agosto/setembro ja com neve e temperaturas negativas? bah


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Set 2013 às 13:30)

Ao fim chegou o outono ao interior da península ibérica, ontem Madrid aeroporto uma máxima de 27ºC, e hoje a previsao é de somente 23ºC. Depois de innumeraveis dias com mais de 30ºC, ao fim um pouco de "fresco"


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 01:02)

*Erzurum*,local onde no Inverno a temperatura cai aos -25/-30ºC, começa a registar as primeiras temperaturas negativas.
A Turquia apresenta uma variedade climática incrível.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Set 2013 às 20:49)

E aquí temos Moscou, ja com muito frío, hoje a máxima de somente 2.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2013 às 21:43)

Ferreiro disse:


> E aquí temos Moscou, ja com muito frío, hoje a máxima de somente 2.9ºC



De facto, máxima bastante baixa. 
Minsk,Bielorussia, também teve um dia muito frio, a máxima subiu aos *7,1ºC*.

Entretanto, a partir de Quinta as temperaturas vão cair bastante  na Turquia, Ancara pode ter minima de -4ºC e Erzurum pode registar -8ºC.
_______

Hoje choveu a potes na zona dos balcãs 

*Podgorica (Montenegro)**187.0 mm*
*Mostar (Bosnia)**120.0 mm*


----------



## irpsit (30 Set 2013 às 22:50)

Dia bastante ameno mas muito chuvoso. A temperatura sempre à volta dos 8ºC e chuva persistente.

Hoje foi um dia típico da corrente do Golfo, como costumo dizer.

O tempo irá continuar ameno e húmido nos próximos dias, depois no fim de semana as temperaturas deverão baixar abaixo dos zero, por alguns dias.


----------



## F_R (1 Out 2013 às 11:03)

Os últimos dias por cá têm sido amenos e com alguma chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 01:48)

*irpsit*,conheces este sitio?É na Islândia.
Encontrei esta foto por mero acaso no facebook, tem poucos dias,gostei bastante da paisagem,grande geada no vale e muita neve naqueles cumes. 
Segundo percebi este belo vale fica na zona de *Langidalur*.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Out 2013 às 11:37)

Incrivel começo de outono em Bilbao


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Out 2013 às 14:40)

En tanto na península ibérica temas calor, na balcánica têm ja neve no sólo. A ciudades de Brasov (Romania) 600 metros ágora. A ver cando tenemos que esperar para ver neve na ibérica a esa altitude...


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 15:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> En tanto na península ibérica temas calor, na balcánica têm ja neve no sólo. A ciudades de Brasov (Romania) 600 metros ágora. A ver cando tenemos que esperar para ver neve na ibérica a esa altitude...



neve no solo a 600m em Portugal? so num ano mt frio e humido... eu por acaso estou curioso para ver que inverno vamos ter... verão quente e seco... outono a começar muito chuvoso... vamos ver o inverno


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Out 2013 às 15:30)

As temperaturas da Romania sao muito baixas. Na parte norte do país somente 3 graus. Para encontrar máximas asim en Madrid temos q esperar aínda alguns meses, e nem sequer todos os anos acontecem.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Out 2013 às 20:15)

Vídeos da nevada na Romenia

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/29415-1-gran-neve-in-romania-ecco-le-prime-incredibili-immagini


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2013 às 20:44)

Ferreiro disse:


> Vídeos da nevada na Romenia
> 
> http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/29415-1-gran-neve-in-romania-ecco-le-prime-incredibili-immagini



Passei por Brasov no Verão de 2012 com cenário bem distinto deste. O video também mostra que esta neve é bem precoce, as árvores em Brasov ainda quase não exibem as cores outonais.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Out 2013 às 21:16)

Dan disse:


> Passei por Brasov no Verão de 2012 com cenário bem distinto deste. O video também mostra que esta neve é bem precoce, as árvores em Brasov ainda quase não exibem as cores outonais.



Nao é algo frecuente, porem tampouco execional, ja que o 16/17 de outubro de 2011, tambem nos Balcas, e a cota de 200 metros:
Bulgaria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zGErfLie9FI
Turquía europea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a3O16HKEOCQ

Vídeos que no seu momento foram vistos no foro de seguimento Europa 2011



E em outubro de 2009, Sarajevo neve um 12 de outubro

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=133530-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2009&mes=10&day=30&ndays=31


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2013 às 02:37)

Fica aqui o registo da grande actividade eléctrica no Norte do país e também, e na sua maioria, na Galiza






©MeteoGalicia


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Out 2013 às 09:23)

Incrível video da nevada em Romenia, na cidade de Brasov o 1 de outubro

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CekA-38B4Q"]ZAPADA ORAS - YouTube[/ame]


2 dias depois aínda com neve nas estradas de entrada á cidade






Sabem o que tem que acontecer para que em Madrid uma nevada permaneça no solo durante 3 dias nos meses mais fríos do inverno??? A resposta é esta: quase um milagre.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2013 às 11:27)

Ferreiro disse:


> Incrível video da nevada em Romenia, na cidade de Brasov o 1 de outubro
> 
> 
> 2 dias depois aínda com neve nas estradas de entrada à cidade.
> ...



Não entendo o interesse de estar a bater sempre no mesmo assunto, estranho era se fosse ao contrário, que nós com este vasto Atlântico aqui à porta tivéssemos mais neve que os Balcãs.
Já que os Balcãs têm tanta neve e frio se calhar seria interessante fazer uma comparação com a Escandinávia.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2013 às 11:33)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sabem o que tem que acontecer para que em Madrid uma nevada permaneça no solo durante 3 dias nos meses mais fríos do inverno??? A resposta é esta: quase um milagre.



Com uma anomalia de -12ºC aos 850hPa durante alguns dias, e ocorrência de precipitação, não seria difícil manter a neve por vários dias. 
Se isso é normal acontecer? Não, claro que não.

Mas também o que está a acontecer na Roménia é uma entrada excepcional para a altura do ano em que estamos.
Se não a anomalia não seria de *-12ºC*.






A meio de Setembro também nevou imenso nos Alpes, como aqui foi relatado.
Sabes quanto tempo ficou essa neve?
Na última semana a temperatura subiu de tal forma, que até a estação de Jungfraujoch, a 3580m de altitude, andou uns dias com valores médios diários positivos.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2013 às 11:44)

Bem,nesta ultima madrugada foram registadas minimas brutais, em diversas áreas montanhosas da europa de leste / central.





___

Foto da estação que registou uns belos *-14,1ºC* 
*Varful Omu*(2500m),  segundo ponto mais alto da Roménia.


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2013 às 17:08)

hoje aqui pelo Nordeste de França tivemos trovoada. e ainda por cima acordou-me


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2013 às 18:35)

MSantos disse:


> ... nós com este vasto Atlântico aqui à porta tivéssemos mais neve que os Balcãs.
> ...



Este mesmo atlântico, nas chamadas "pequenas idades do gelo", providenciavam, em teoria, humidade suficiente para termos mais neve na Península Ibérica do que no centro e leste da Europa.
Não será lógico que tendo nós pluviometrias muito superiores a essas zonas, termos também quedas de neve também superiores se as temperaturas baixarem para níveis de "antigamente"?
Claro que hoje em dia, com temperaturas mais altas na Ibéria, as quedas de neve são menos frequentes.

Acho que vale a pena pensar nisto...


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2013 às 14:44)

A muita chuva que tem caído nos Pirenéus, comunidade de Aragão, está a proporcionar imagens fantásticas de enormes cascatas:






Albergue Oxygene Gavarnie - 1.357 m.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2013 às 20:19)

Impressionantes os extremos térmicos de hoje nos pontos mais altos da Roménia(cota 2500m) e Bulgária(cota 3000m).

Varful Omu (Romenia) :* -10,8ºC* / *- 14,9ºC*
Mussala (Bulgária): *-8,0ºC* / *-13,4ºC*

 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## belem (4 Out 2013 às 21:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Este mesmo atlântico, nas chamadas "pequenas idades do gelo", providenciavam, em teoria, humidade suficiente para termos mais neve na Península Ibérica do que no centro e leste da Europa.
> Não será lógico que tendo nós pluviometrias muito superiores a essas zonas, termos também quedas de neve também superiores se as temperaturas baixarem para níveis de "antigamente"?
> Claro que hoje em dia, com temperaturas mais altas na Ibéria, as quedas de neve são menos frequentes.
> 
> Acho que vale a pena pensar nisto...




A Europa Central e do Leste, durante as idades do Gelo, era muito mais fria do que a P. Ibérica. Basta fazer uma análise à composição da flora, para tirarmos essas conclusões.
Em termos de precipitação, a P. Ibérica era mais húmida em boa porção do seu território do que a Europa Central e do Leste (e aí nevava mais seguramente do que hoje), mas também tinha zonas muito secas e de habitat aberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2013 às 20:26)

Madrugada bastante fria na _*Turquia*_,principalmente na capital. 
Foi batida a minima mais baixa de sempre em _*Ancara*_ no presente mês.







Nos últimos dias, *Kars* e _*Erzurum*_,as cidades mais frias da Turquia, receberam as primeiras neves,embora tenha sido em muito pouca quantidade.

_______

*Miercurea Ciuc*,*Romenia* registou uma minima de *-6,7ºC*, cidade onde ocorrem inversões térmicas bastante potentes.






Fonte: *OGIMET*


----------



## Johnny (8 Out 2013 às 12:08)

estou na suica ate ao final do mes, e tenho assistido a uma baixa de temperaturas minimas, bastante acentuada... para sexta ja preveem queda de neve acima dos 700m... a ver vamos!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Out 2013 às 12:51)

Johnny disse:


> estou na suica ate ao final do mes, e tenho assistido a uma baixa de temperaturas minimas, bastante acentuada... para sexta ja preveem queda de neve acima dos 700m... a ver vamos!



Boa tarde Caro Johnny,

Sem dúvida. França, Suíça e o Benelux irão ter uma intrusão de ar bem frio que vem do Norte a partir desta Quinta-Feira. Nota-se bem nos modelos a T850 a levar uma verdadeira trombada em apenas 24 Horas nessas zonas.

Para esta Quinta-Feira já se espera neve a 1000m no maciço dos "Vosges" em França e cotas a rondar 1500-1600m nos Alpes.

Que saudades do querido elemento branco. 

Cmps.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2013 às 19:01)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Johnny,
> 
> Sem dúvida. França, Suíça e o Benelux irão ter uma intrusão de ar bem frio que vem do Norte a partir desta Quinta-Feira. Nota-se bem nos modelos a T850 a levar uma verdadeira trombada em apenas 24 Horas nessas zonas.
> 
> ...



Também eu tenho saudades da neve, se as coisas correrem bem lá para o final deste mês talvez já caia alguma coisa na Torre, para menores altitudes ainda teremos que esperar.


----------



## Johnny (8 Out 2013 às 20:21)

sigo com uns muito agradaveis 12graus, nesta zona "baixa" da suica, lavaux, vaud. As perspetivas de neve mantem-se para quinta e sexta feira, proximas...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Out 2013 às 22:21)

Johnny disse:


> sigo com uns muito agradaveis 12graus, nesta zona "baixa" da suica, lavaux, vaud. As perspetivas de neve mantem-se para quinta e sexta feira, proximas...



Boa noite,

Para Sexta-Feira (11 Out) a cota de neve deve baixar aos 900m no maciço dos "Vosges" e para 1000m nos Alpes Franceses. O elemento branco a entrar pela primeira vez com algum destaque neste Outono em latitudes mais a norte!!!!

Johny tenta depois reportar a situação do elemento branco no cantão de Vaud.

Cmps.


----------



## hurricane (9 Out 2013 às 00:01)

Eu estou a morar agora em Louvain-la-Neuve na Bélgica e de facto a temperatura vai descer bastante a partir de amanhã. Mas elemento branco só lá para dezembro segundo os habitantes belgas desta zona.


----------



## irpsit (9 Out 2013 às 18:38)

O elemento branco chegou à Islândia, e desta vez à cota zero e com acumulação.

Foi a terceira vez que nevou, mas desta vez, já foi o que pode chamar de neve de uma forma mais considerável.

Em início de Setembro foi só sleet sem acumulação mas puxado a vento muito forte de vento. Nem acumulou nada. No Sábado, tinha caído aguaceiros de sleet, mas só aguaceiros ocasionais. Não tinha acumulado nada mas por vezes a neve dava um ar da sua graça ao cair quase na horizontal, devido ao vento.
Ontem, nevou consideravelmente e pintou tudo de branco ontem de manhã, mas aqui só acumulou uns 2 cm. Em Reykjavík acumulou 7 cm e foi um nevão mais forte. 

A neve entretanto derreteu. As máximas ainda nos +3ºC não deixam a neve persistir durante muito tempo. Ainda restam algumas áreas, mas aos 200-300 metros em elevação, já as montanhas estao todas pintadas de branco. Está então uma paisagem bonita, por ter as planícies a amarelo dourado e os montes a branco.







As temperaturas têm estado dentro do normal. No fim de semana as mínimas atingiram -7ºC e o solo congelou. A máxima tinha sido pouco acima dos zero. Segunda teve com temperaturas à volta dos zero. Terça foi nevando o dia todo, mínima de -2 e máxima de +3. Hoje, a mínima foi de -6ºC e a máxima de +3. Houve muita geada e gelo no solo, quer no fim de semana, quer hoje.

O verdadeiro inverno islandês está a chegar...


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Out 2013 às 20:49)

Ao fim chega o outono á península ibérica


----------



## Johnny (9 Out 2013 às 20:54)

combinado!




ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Para Sexta-Feira (11 Out) a cota de neve deve baixar aos 900m no maciço dos "Vosges" e para 1000m nos Alpes Franceses. O elemento branco a entrar pela primeira vez com algum destaque neste Outono em latitudes mais a norte!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny (10 Out 2013 às 11:25)

chuva, mt chuva aqui pela zona de Lavaux, Suica...


Sigo com 12graus... Os avisos de neve sao a partir das 20:00 de hoje.


----------



## Johnny (10 Out 2013 às 13:53)

10 graus...  chuva constante... 

puidoux, vaud, suica.


----------



## Johnny (10 Out 2013 às 14:34)

a chuva parou ha pouco e a temp. desceu cerca de 2/3 graus

as montanhas em frente a lago leman estao cobertas de branco...

vou agr sair de casa, ate ao lago, vevvey, e conto tirar umas fotos.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Out 2013 às 15:33)

Temperaturas frias na Suiça e na Baviera, ás 14:00 entre 5 e 7 graus nas cidades de Berna, Zurich e Munich.


----------



## F_R (10 Out 2013 às 18:28)

parece que a manhã de amanhã também vai ser fresquinha aqui po noroeste francês


----------



## PauloSR (10 Out 2013 às 22:52)

20º de momento na cidade de Valência. Sopra uma brisa ligeira... O dia foi bem agradável, atingindo uma máxima de 29ºC...


----------



## FROVZP (10 Out 2013 às 23:01)

Ola a todos, sou novo por aqui e vou começar a postar neste seguimento uma vez que vou nos próximos meses estar a reportar de Schwasbish Gmund uma cidade perto de Estugarta no sul da Alemanha!!

E por cá esteve um dia bem frio com máxima de 6ºC e chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Out 2013 às 23:04)

Eis que a minha familia partilha no Facebook as fotos da primeira nevada da temporada na Suiça, em Scuol, zona leste já bem perto do tirol austríaco. (1200m).



WEB CAM´s:

http://www.bergfex.com/scuol/webcams/c3517/

Que nevada!


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Out 2013 às 08:46)

Neve na França no solo a 1000 metros de altitude na cidade de Chamonix


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Out 2013 às 08:56)

Tambem na cidade austriaca de Innsbruck 570 metros

CENTRO




AEROPORTO


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2013 às 09:37)

Acabou por ser um bom nevão nos Grisons - região dos Alpes Orientais da Suíça.

Algumas acumulações, às 6h UTC, segundo o meteoswiss:

Chur (556m): 3cm
Elm (958m): 26cm
Scoul (1304m): 32cm
Samedan - airport (1709m): 40cm
Arosa (1840m): 47cm

Imagem do aeroporto de Samedan:


----------



## PauloSR (11 Out 2013 às 17:07)

Por Valência, o oposto do que se tem mostrado aqui  Hoje esteve um dia bastante quente... Agora bem mais "fresco", 22ºC. Amanhã irá refrescar um pouco, para a partir de domingo regressarem os "calores"


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2013 às 17:12)

Na Sicília o dia hoje tem estado complicado, com a queda de muita chuva e granizo de grandes dimensões.
















http://www.meteoweb.eu/2013/10/malt...-e-sicilia-grandinate-disastrose-foto/231614/


----------



## Thomar (11 Out 2013 às 17:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Na Sicília o dia hoje tem estado complicado, com a queda de muita chuva e granizo de grandes dimensões.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal essa foto do peugeut, parece que esteve num cenário de guerra e que foi perfurado por balas. 
Já para não falar da dimensão do granizo, uma coisinha dessas na tola e...


----------



## irpsit (11 Out 2013 às 18:34)

Entretanto aqui na Islândia, o tempo mudou radicalmente e após o tempo fresco mas normal para a época, da semana passada, na qual as mínimas foram negativas e as máximas pouco acima dos zero e alguma neve que caíu.

Agora o vento virou para sudoeste e a temperatura aumentou imenso.
http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2013/10/11/otrulegar_hitatolur_i_oktober/

Aqui as temperaturas rondam os 10ºC. No leste do país atingiram em muitos locais os 15ºC e uma estação marcou inclusivé 19ºC. Algo impressionante para Outubro na Islândia.

Vou investigar a ver se constitui recorde.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 19:10)

Esta tarde em *Palermo*.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2013 às 19:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde em *Palermo*.



Situação complicada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 22:45)

MSantos disse:


> Situação complicada.



Mesmo, temporal valente, a zona de Palermo ficou um caos,algumas estações registaram 40/50 mm, em apenas 15 minutos.
_____

Entretanto, deixo aqui um belo registo.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2013 às 10:30)

Zermatt esta manhã.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Out 2013 às 10:53)

Dan disse:


> Zermatt esta manhã.



Imagem espetacular!


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Out 2013 às 10:57)

Na Espanha as primeiras geadas en capitais de provincia e cidades imporatantes: -1ºC em Soria e -1.2ºC em Burgos.


----------



## Cadito (12 Out 2013 às 16:33)

Comentário retirado do blog http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/ acerca da Nieve Y Montañas Cantábricas. Impressionante frio sentido na madrugada de hoje aqui mesmo ao nosso lado.

Já agora recomendo o blog http://www.polosdelfrio.net/ para verem o autêntico figrorífico que temos no país vizinho. 

"Temperaturas mínimas en la provincia de *Palencia* hoy día de la Hispanidad:

*Vidrieros (SAIH): -8,9ºC.*

Triollo (SAIH): -7,8ºC.

Valcobero: -7ºC.

El Campo (Venta Urbaneja): -6,5ºC.

Ventanilla: -6,2ºC.

Cardaño de Arriba: -5,7ºC (estación en ladera por encima del pueblo, muy meritorio).

Santa María de Redondo: -5,4ºC.

San Salvador de Cantamuda: -4,9ºC.

Cardaño de Abajo: -4,8ºC.

Abadía de Lebanza: -4,5ºC (mínima horaria).

Guardo: -4,3ºC.

Casavegas: -3,9ºC (estación situada en lo alto de una colina).

Velilla del Río Carrión (Centro del pueblo): -3,5ºC, a buen seguro los -4ºC en la zona del río, es la mayor helada de esta nueva temporada.

Celadilla del Río: -2ºC.

Cervera de Pisuerga (AEMET): -1,7ºC (la estación está en el parador más de cien metros más elevada que el pueblo, por lo que en el pueblo habrá habido -3ºC, ya que siempre es más baja en inversiones).

Aguilar de Campoò (AEMET): -0,4ºC.

Santervás de la Vega (AEMET): -0,3ºC.

Carrión de los Condes (AEMET): -0,2ºC.

Villaeles de Valdavia (AEMET): -0,1ºC.

Palencia capital: 0,8ºC."

E então, surpreendidos?

Esperem até chegar a Janeiro e Fevereiro...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2013 às 18:47)

Interessante, a estação que mais me impressionou foi a de Dolina "El Hoyón" - Rodenas, Teruel, minimas gélidas o ano inteiro.
Observando os dados, a estação deve estar dentro da dolina, mesmo la em baixo,excelente ideia.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Out 2013 às 19:57)

Cadito disse:


> Comentário retirado do blog http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/ acerca da Nieve Y Montañas Cantábricas. Impressionante frio sentido na madrugada de hoje aqui mesmo ao nosso lado.
> 
> Já agora recomendo o blog http://www.polosdelfrio.net/ para verem o autêntico figrorífico que temos no país vizinho.
> 
> ...




Os dados do SAIH nem sequer sao reconhecidos por AEMET. Sao redes hidrográficas que têm mais utilidade agrícola que meteorológica. Nem sequer tenho seguridade de que sejam mediçoes a 2 metros de altitude ou no mesmo solo. 
Em todo caso eu ja comentei muitas vezes eses dados, e nos dos últimos anos o mais frío que atingiram foi -12ºC (inclusive na entrada siberiana de fevereiro de 2012 nao conseguiram descer mais).


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Out 2013 às 20:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, a estação que mais me impressionou foi a de Dolina "El Hoyón" - Rodenas, Teruel, minimas gélidas o ano inteiro.
> Observando os dados, a estação deve estar dentro da dolina, mesmo la em baixo,excelente ideia.



Os dados de essa dolina nao sao oficiais, simplemente sao de un aficionado que afirma que ahí se registram esas temperaturas, porem nao está demostrado que diga a verdade. Personalmente nao tenho nenhuma credibilidade com eses dados. Em todo caso nao sao representativos da regiao, e a proba é que as estaçoes oficiais registram temperaturas muito diferentes.


----------



## Cadito (12 Out 2013 às 21:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> Os dados de essa dolina nao sao oficiais, simplemente sao de un aficionado que afirma que ahí se registram esas temperaturas, porem nao está demostrado que diga a verdade. Personalmente nao tenho nenhuma credibilidade com eses dados. Em todo caso nao sao representativos da regiao, e a proba é que as estaçoes oficiais registram temperaturas muito diferentes.



"Dolina del Alto de la Casilla en el término municipal de Rodenas, conocida como el Hoyón. Datalogger microlite 16k recogiendo datos cincominutales a 1,40 m. y con su correspondiente abrigo. Recogidos datos durante 2 años de forma no continuada arrojando una mínima absoluta de -25,3ºC (enero 2011)"


----------



## Cadito (12 Out 2013 às 21:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> Os dados do SAIH nem sequer sao reconhecidos por AEMET. Sao redes hidrográficas que têm mais utilidade agrícola que meteorológica. Nem sequer tenho seguridade de que sejam mediçoes a 2 metros de altitude ou no mesmo solo.
> Em todo caso eu ja comentei muitas vezes eses dados, e nos dos últimos anos o mais frío que atingiram foi -12ºC (inclusive na entrada siberiana de fevereiro de 2012 nao conseguiram descer mais).



"Estación de SAIH Duero situada en las cercanías del pueblo de Vidrieros (Palencia). El pueblo de Vidrieros (1350m) tiene 32 habitantes (INE 2012) y pertenece al municipio de Triollo (Palencia). Los registros se recogen en intervalos de 15 minutos, por lo que las temperaturas máximas reales serán alguna décima más altas y las temperaturas minimas reales serán alguna décima más bajas. La estación de SAIH Duero no es tan fiable en las temperaturas como una estación Davis, pero arroja una fiabilidad muy aproximada y representativa de la frialdad del lugar." 

Fotos da estação aqui: http://www.saihduero.es/Galeria/Galeria.php?rtu=PL102

Existe também em Vidrieros (Pueblo) uma estação Davis com dados em tuso semelhantes, salvo pequenas oscilações.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2013 às 23:17)

Cadito disse:


> "Estación de SAIH Duero situada en las cercanías del pueblo de Vidrieros (Palencia). El pueblo de Vidrieros (1350m) tiene 32 habitantes (INE 2012) y pertenece al municipio de Triollo (Palencia). Los registros se recogen en intervalos de 15 minutos, por lo que las temperaturas máximas reales serán alguna décima más altas y las temperaturas minimas reales serán alguna décima más bajas. La estación de SAIH Duero no es tan fiable en las temperaturas como una estación Davis, pero arroja una fiabilidad muy aproximada y representativa de la frialdad del lugar."
> 
> Fotos da estação aqui: http://www.saihduero.es/Galeria/Galeria.php?rtu=PL102
> 
> Existe também em Vidrieros (Pueblo) uma estação Davis com dados em tuso semelhantes, salvo pequenas oscilações.



Para o nosso companheiro Ferreiro qualquer estação em Espanha apresente valores negativos é um alvo a abater. 

Ferreiro não é necessário uma estação ser oficial para apresentar valores aceitáveis, se assim não fosse este fórum não tinha razão de existir.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2013 às 03:44)

Ferreiro disse:


> Os dados de essa dolina nao sao oficiais, simplemente sao de un aficionado que afirma que ahí se registram esas temperaturas, porem nao está demostrado que diga a verdade. Personalmente nao tenho nenhuma credibilidade com eses dados. Em todo caso nao sao representativos da regiao, e a proba é que as estaçoes oficiais registram temperaturas muito diferentes.





Ontem entrei em contacto com o responsável pela estação(Dolina "El Hoyon"‏),pedi-lhe algumas fotos, a resposta surgiu num instante.A instalação está um pouco estranha... ele justificou -se pelo possível roubo,dado que é um local bastante visitado e percebe-se bem o porquê. Então,optou por  camuflar o abrigo,como as fotos o demostram... Como era de esperar a estação encontra-se mesmo no fundo da dolina, ele falou nas poucas horas de sol, e de facto esse factor é muito importante para o acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.
Ferreiro, não te esqueças que o ar frio depois de drenado nesta dolina, não tem escapatória possível,ou seja,a inversão funciona de modo diferente como geralmente acontece nos vales,portanto, a acumulação de ar frio vai ser brutal, a elevada altitude (1400mts), também assume alguma relevância.











________



Cadito disse:


> "Estación de SAIH Duero situada en las cercanías del pueblo de Vidrieros (Palencia). El pueblo de Vidrieros (1350m) tiene 32 habitantes (INE 2012) y pertenece al municipio de Triollo (Palencia). Los registros se recogen en intervalos de 15 minutos, por lo que las temperaturas máximas reales serán alguna décima más altas y las temperaturas minimas reales serán alguna décima más bajas. La estación de SAIH Duero no es tan fiable en las temperaturas como una estación Davis, pero arroja una fiabilidad muy aproximada y representativa de la frialdad del lugar."
> 
> Fotos da estação aqui: http://www.saihduero.es/Galeria/Galeria.php?rtu=PL102
> 
> Existe também em Vidrieros (Pueblo) uma estação Davis com dados em tuso semelhantes, salvo pequenas oscilações.




*Vidrieros* também é um sitio interessante,está enfiado num autentico buraco.
Uma das vertentes chega a atingir um desnível de 1200 metros.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Out 2013 às 05:24)

MSantos disse:


> Para o nosso companheiro Ferreiro qualquer estação em Espanha apresente valores negativos é um alvo a abater.
> 
> Ferreiro não é necessário uma estação ser oficial para apresentar valores aceitáveis, se assim não fosse este fórum não tinha razão de existir.



Estas mentindo, fala por ti, nao por min. Ti me conheces de algo para atreverte a dizir o q eu creo ou nao creo?  

Nunca ponho em dubida os valores negativos na Espanha cando sao medidos por AEMET ou outras redes meteorologicas fiaveis. A rede hidrologica do SAIH nao o é. Mais se ti cres nos seus dados adiante. Eu nao os creo, e como este é um foro libre ti nao es quen para dizirme  o que eu tenho que crer ou nao crer.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2013 às 13:37)

Ferreiro disse:


> Estas mentindo, fala por ti, nao por min. Ti me conheces de algo para atreverte a dizir o q eu creo ou nao creo?
> 
> Nunca ponho em dubida os valores negativos na Espanha cando sao medidos por AEMET ou outras redes meteorologicas fiaveis. A rede hidrologica do SAIH nao o é. Mais se ti cres nos seus dados adiante. Eu nao os creo, e como este é um foro libre ti nao es quen para dizirme  o que eu tenho que crer ou nao crer.



Calma! Es broma, si no era no habría puesto una sonrisa () al final de la oración! 

Mas de qualquer forma existem estações não oficiais que apresentam valores fiáveis, e para o Ferreiro só interessam as estações oficiais, desprezando as restantes, mas sendo este um fórum de meteorologia amadora as estações amadoras têm tanta importância como as estações oficiais.

Mas já agora porque diz que as estações do SAIH não são fiáveis, estão mal instaladas?


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Out 2013 às 21:35)

Muita chuva hoje na Galiza


----------



## PauloSR (16 Out 2013 às 01:12)

Boa noite malta!

Por Valência estavam as 00h30, 26ºC. Delicia de tempo... Amanhã já volto às origens e à chuvinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2013 às 19:39)

1  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 36.3 °C  
2  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 34.3 °C  
3  Murcia (Spain) 32.7 °C  
4  Tortosa (Spain) 31.8 °C  

Hoje pela espanha no outro lado e se respira ar .


----------



## 1337 (16 Out 2013 às 21:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> 1  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 36.3 °C
> 2  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 34.3 °C
> 3  Murcia (Spain) 32.7 °C
> 4  Tortosa (Spain) 31.8 °C
> ...



Incrível, Atenas nem consegue competir com a Espanha por esta altura


----------



## PauloSR (17 Out 2013 às 00:13)

1337 disse:


> Incrível, Atenas nem consegue competir com a Espanha por esta altura



Tem estado um verdadeiro verão de facto! Estive em Valência até ao dia de hoje e esteve sempre bastante quente e abafado 

Quando vivi na cidade (ano de 2007 e 2008), por esta altura já estava mais fresquinho


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2013 às 15:03)

1337 disse:


> Incrível, Atenas nem consegue competir com a Espanha por esta altura



O ano passado Atenas superou os 35ºC em Outubro.

O fórum espanhol cazatormentas.net publicou hoje uma noticia sobre as temperaturas registadas ontem em Espanha.
Estamos a falar de anomalias significativas, e com um possível recorde, para o mês, em Valência.











Mais em: cazatormentas.net


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2013 às 20:15)

Esta tarde caiu um grande diluvio na cidade turca de *Antalya*.
Foram *87 mm*, a media mensal é de *67,7 mm*.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Out 2013 às 20:41)

AnDré disse:


> O ano passado Atenas superou os 35ºC em Outubro.
> 
> O fórum espanhol cazatormentas.net publicou hoje uma noticia sobre as temperaturas registadas ontem em Espanha.
> Estamos a falar de anomalias significativas, e com um possível recorde, para o mês, em Valência.
> ...



Porem os 35 de Atenas (que segundo Ogimet foram 34) aconteceram o dia 1 de outubro. Os 35 de ontem em Valencia sao mais impressionantes. Ademais Valencia fica mais ao norte.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Out 2013 às 21:26)

Muito frio na Noruega


----------



## belem (18 Out 2013 às 00:15)

Semana de 7/10 a 13/10 em algumas estações agrometeorológicas do Alentejo:

http://www.cotr.pt/sagra.asp


Estão localizadas em ambiente rural, sem a influência dos grandes centros urbanos e todas ficam em zonas de planalto (nenhuma fica nas zonas mais quentes e baixas do Vale do Guadiana).

Algumas (as que vi) pareceram-me bastante sérias e a manutenção é feita rigorosamente.
Podem não ser oficiais, mas sinceramente já vi oficiais em piores condições de medir dados rigorosamente.


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2013 às 00:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> Porem os 35 de Atenas (que segundo Ogimet foram 34) aconteceram o dia 1 de outubro. Os 35 de ontem em Valencia sao mais impressionantes. Ademais Valencia fica mais ao norte.



Segundo Ogimet foram 34?







Valência é que teve 34, e não 35.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2013 às 02:50)

Tromba d'água hoje na Grécia


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Out 2013 às 09:03)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo Ogimet foram 34?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, é certo que aparece ese dado de Atenas no ranking meteorologico de Ogimet do 1 de outubro de 2012, eu pelo contrario mirei os dados do resumo de aquele dia em Ogimet, e nao figura ese dado, somente figuram os 34ºC de Elefsina (por isso o meu erro):
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodr...ec&ind=&ord=REV&ano=2012&mes=10&day=01&ndays=


Porem segundo a mesma fonte (ranking meteorológico de Ogimet) Alicante teve mais de 36ºC o 17 de outubro de 2013:





Em todo caso, na provincia de Valencia, o 1 de outubro de 2013 Carcaixent (estacao oficial de AEMET) teve 35.5ºC, ficando mais ao norte que Atenas. Porem eu acho que os 34ºC do aeroporto de Valencia um 17 de outubro sao muito mais impressionantes que os 35,5ºC de Carcaixent ou os 35.6ºC de Atenas um 1 de outubro.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Out 2013 às 09:14)

O recorde de Alicante (cidade) no mes de outubro é de 36.2ºC, um 4 de outubro

http://www.aemet.es/es/servicioscli...?w=0&k=val&l=8025&datos=det&x=8025&m=10&v=TMX


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Out 2013 às 16:35)

Incrivel, Bilbao atinge de novo mais de 30 graus, outra vez a cidade mais quente da Europa.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2013 às 19:02)

Os últimos dias aqui por Nantes, o ultimo fim de semana já foi fresco


----------



## irpsit (20 Out 2013 às 02:15)

Tem sido um mês de Outubro bastante agradável aqui na Islândia.

As temperaturas tem andado de um modo geral, dentro de valores normais. 
Sobretudo dias com bastante sol e sem precipitação. Contrasta bem com o verão, que foi inexistente, muito frio e chuvoso!

As mínimas a rondar os -4ºC e máximas a rondar os +5ºC. Por vezes há dias mais frios e por vezes mais quentes. 

No ínicio do mês, registaram-se temperaturas altas, na ordem dos 10ºC aqui, e chegou a atingir-se 19ºC na parte leste do país, era uma corrente de sul. Agora estámos com ar de norte. 

Sigo com -5ºC e a mínima hoje já vai ser mais baixa. O solo ligeiramente congelado, que se calhar amanhã, já não vai descongelar durante a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2013 às 22:31)

Bem, no norte de Itália deve estar bastante agressivo.






EUMETSAT 22H


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2013 às 19:07)

ontem tivemos bastante chuva e trovoada mais para o norte de França. Registou-se um tornado na zona de Bailleul (Calais)


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Out 2013 às 08:32)

Chuva e mais chuva na Galiza, ontem de novo algumas estaçaos do suroeste da provincia da Coruña superaram os 100 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 20:54)

Ainda paira algum calor em muitos pontos da Europa. 
O Outono continua excelente em muitas ilhas do mediterrâneo.





__ __ __

Madrugada gélida nas duas cidades mais frias da Turquia. 

Erzurum: *-7,6ºC*
Kars:      *-7,5ºC*


----------



## belem (23 Out 2013 às 14:11)

Sim, após a chuva regressou o bom tempo.

Mas tendo em conta as médias, esses valores não são muito normais.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2013 às 18:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ainda paira algum calor em muitos pontos da Europa.
> O Outono continua excelente em muitas ilhas do mediterrâneo.


Normalmente isso acontece quando estão com entrada de ventos de sul, trazendo ar quente do norte de África


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2013 às 22:59)

Ontem, 22 de outubro, foi observada uma tromba de água em Ameixida, Galiza.



> RIVEIRA - Un tornado en medio de la ría arousana








Ver aqui

Video:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201319508604090&set=vb.1064190565&type=2&theater

Mais informação aqui


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Out 2013 às 09:35)

Primeira nevada importante nos Pirineus. Monte Perdido ontem


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Out 2013 às 11:34)

Nossa esse parque nas montanhas e incrivel!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Out 2013 às 20:37)

A chuva vai chegar ao Reino Unido em força:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/....50&lat=55.50&fcTime=1382828400&regionName=se

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24674537


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 23:06)

*Valencia* voltou ao topo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2013 às 09:01)

> *Reino Unido enfrenta a pior tempestade em dez anos*
> Em França, mais de 75 mil lares ficaram sem eletricidade devido ao mau tempo
> 
> O Reino Unido enfrenta esta segunda-feira a sua pior tempestade em dez anos, com ventos de mais de 130 quilómetros por hora, estando um jovem desaparecido.
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/interna...de-reino-unido-franca-tvi24/1503791-4073.html


----------



## irpsit (28 Out 2013 às 12:51)

A tempestade na Europa teve a rajada máxima registada de 159km/h.
Muitas árvores derrubadas e alguns prejuízos.

Uma boa tempestade na Europa, mas nada de extraordinário, para já. 

Já houve tempestades piores do que esta na Europa, e tempestades deste estilo afectam a Islândia quase semanalmente durante o nosso inverno.

Aqui sigo com +1ºC, mínima foi -4ºC, céu encoberto, vento moderado de norte, e alguns flocos ocasionais de neve. Continuo com acumulação de uns cm desde há uns dias.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Out 2013 às 15:25)

Valencia hoje 33 graus. Incrivel o mes de outubro no Mediterraneo espanhol.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Out 2013 às 15:47)

Murcia, todos os dias por cima dos 27 em outubro. Acho que nenhuma outra  cidade da Europa continental pode atingir estas temperaturas.


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2013 às 16:31)

irpsit disse:


> A tempestade na Europa teve a rajada máxima registada de 159km/h.
> Muitas árvores derrubadas e alguns prejuízos.
> 
> Uma boa tempestade na Europa, mas nada de extraordinário, para já.



London Fire Brigade. Não vou colar as fotos aqui porque eles provavelmente vão colocar mais.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.679263888763863.1073741831.146900472000210&type=1


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2013 às 17:17)

Rajadas até ao momento no Norte da Alemanha 

Peak wind gusts so far today across northern Germany:

173 km/h St. Peter-Ording (11m)
169 km/h Glücksburg/Meierwik (33m)
169 km/h Kiel Leuchtturm (23m)
158 km/h List/Sylt (29m)
155 km/h Jagel (25m)
151 km/h Feuerschiff Tiefenwasser Ems (0m)
148 km/h Helgoland/Düne (8m)
144 km/h Schönhagen (Ostseebad) (2m)
141 km/h Westerland/Sylt (17m)
137 km/h Hohn (12m)
137 km/h Norderney (16m)
133 km/h Leck (17m)
133 km/h Westermarkelsdorf (9m)
130 km/h Schleswig (48m)
130 km/h Heide/Elpersbüttel (5m)
120 km/h Finkenwerder Flugh. (4m)


----------



## hurricane (28 Out 2013 às 17:33)

Aqui pela Bélgica também se sentiram os efeitos do mau tempo. Muito vento e alguma chuva!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 20:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> Murcia, todos os dias por cima dos 27 em outubro. Acho que nenhuma outra  cidade da Europa continental pode atingir estas temperaturas.



Concordo,em termos de media sim, a ausência de chuva e vento fraco facilitou essas temperaturas máximas constantes.Parece que Valencia registou hoje uma máxima de *33,3ºC*, muito calor.
Falando nas ilhas do Mediterrâneo,a cidade de Catania está a ter um mês de Outubro igualmente quente,assim como algumas zonas da Sardenha.
Na Sardenha está bom para isto. 







Porto Istana, NE da Sardenha.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2013 às 23:30)

Estes são os efeitos da corrente de sul que estas zonas tem tido nas últimas semanas. Mas acredito que a situação vai-se inverter agora que vamos ter entradas de norte e por lá certamente mudarão os regimes de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 23:57)

Sim o quadrante do vento tem sempre influência na temperatura, por exemplo, neste momento Cagliari está com 21ºC e vento fraco de SE.
Para a semana, segundo o ECM, as temperaturas vão descer para valores mais próximos da media.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2013 às 12:12)

Bem, ali perto de Ibiza está um belo "monstro"!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 13:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem, ali perto de Ibiza está um belo "monstro"!




Parece que essa célula vai cruzar as ilhas baleares, encontrei esta webcam com excelente definição localizada na cidade de Palma Maiorca.

http://www.auditoriumpalma.com/web_cam_paseo_maritimo_harbour_palma/?lan=en


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2013 às 13:53)

Que bicho , devemos ter noticias da zona em breve.


----------



## sielwolf (29 Out 2013 às 13:59)

Belo Monstro!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 14:43)

Uma estacão amadora dos arredores de Palma de Maiorca já regista *42 mm*, isto em apenas 20 minutos.


----------



## CptRena (29 Out 2013 às 15:08)

Super Azul 

1400Z




©2013 EUMETSAT/IPMA


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2013 às 15:08)

Tromba de Água, em Ibiza:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 15:57)

Grande temporal, registado pela estação amadora de Santanyi, junto à costa SE de Palma de Maioca.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2013 às 16:29)

Belo temporal por lá!

https://www.youtube.com/v/eywFazxENXM

https://www.youtube.com/v/Uf_R-ruZkiQ

https://www.youtube.com/v/NJLP5oFxzl4

De acordo com o cazatormentas, há registos interessantes:
- Santa Eulàriaa (Ibiza): 25 mm em 20min.
- Port d'Andratx: 51.5mm em 15 min.
- Porto Pí: 42 em 1 h.
- 49.2mm Santa ponsa.
- 43.2mm Son rapinya.
- Galilea Aemet: 66.5 mm en 35 min.

114 km Castell d'Alaró Meteoclimatic.
Rainrate 405 mm/h em Marratxi...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201779667927407&set=vb.1652877470&type=2&theater
 

https://www.facebook.com/tomeu.mateucanals


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2013 às 16:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que bicho , devemos ter noticias da zona em breve.



Ui... Esse sistema convectivo mete medo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2013 às 16:52)

É de facto um monstro, com overshooting top e tudo! 








Fonte: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2013 às 17:01)

Ruipedroo disse:


> É de facto um monstro, com overshooting top e tudo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dois OT´s...brutal, o radar chega a ter ecos com mais de 15km.

Aguinha a 23-25ºC e uma cut-off a isolar-se no SE da PI dão muitas vezes estes resultados espectaculares.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2013 às 18:18)




----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 18:23)

Porra quase 7000 raios.   

______

Palma de Maiorca


----------



## F_R (29 Out 2013 às 20:43)

a tempestade deste fim de semana aqui não zona de Nantes não foi onde se sentiu mais mas ainda deu para registar uma rajada de 94,5km/h no Domingo


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2013 às 23:01)

Video brutal!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151939356773334&set=vb.582653333&type=2&theater


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 00:05)

A cidade turca de* Erzurum* teve uma noite brutalmente gélida, a minima caiu aos *-9,0ºC*. 
As temperaturas, principalmente as minimas, continuam muito abaixo da media.


----------



## irpsit (30 Out 2013 às 08:31)

Sigo com 0ºC e tempestade/gale.
Mas somente neve fraca que caí desde ontem.

Junto à costa, uma estação oficial regista agora ventos contínuos de 199km/h rajada máxima de 155km/h. Portanto idêntico à outra tempestade que afetou a Europa.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/south/#group=19&station=6017

Tirando o vento, não é nada de extraordinário aqui. E esperava que a neve foi mais intensa. Só tenho 1 cm de cobertura.

Nos últimos dias, as mínimas e máximas têm andado negativas e a cobertura de neve no solo persiste desde há quase uma semana. Quase sempre entre os -4C e 0ºC. E a mínima mais baixa registada até agora (onde vivo) foi de -8ºC. O solo está congelado que nem uma pedra.

Esta noite, uma estação do interior da Islândia registou -10ºC, mas outro dia foi até aos -15ºC.
Hoje é capaz de a minha máxima subir acima dos zero e até chover um pouco (o que vai transformar as estradas em gelo).


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 09:49)

Na vizinha Espanha, Vidrieros(Palencia) registou uma minima de *-6,3ºC*.


----------



## irpsit (31 Out 2013 às 12:40)

Ontem nevou e sleet fraco durante todo o dia.

Sigo hoje em dia mais solarengo, com máxima de -1ºC após mínima de -4ºC. Continua o tempo frio e solo congelado. O inverno chegou relativamente cedo à Islândia, comparado com os últimos anos.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Nov 2013 às 19:23)

Ja em novembro porem ainda por cima dos 30 graus em Valencia.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Nov 2013 às 19:32)

Assim fica Benidorm hoje

http://www.telecinco.es/informativo...upacion-hotelera-levantina_2_1694205054.html#


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2013 às 22:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Assim fica Benidorm hoje
> 
> http://www.telecinco.es/informativo...upacion-hotelera-levantina_2_1694205054.html#



Juntando a isso a temperatura da água do mar  nos *22ºC*, maravilha.


----------



## irpsit (3 Nov 2013 às 11:25)

Eh pah! Eu quero ir para Benidorm!

Hoje acordei e ao abrir a janela do quarto, entrou um frio invulgarmente frio! E é quase meio-dia. Disse "hoje já não estão uns -3 ou -4, deve estar próximo dos -10ºC"

E é verdade, sigo com máxima de *-7ºC* após mínima próxima dos *-10ºC*.
Mais uma vez um dia limpo, on Outubro foi muito luminoso e seco, um anticiclone permanente a estas latitudes e uma constante corrente de norte.

Em 4 anos aqui, esta é a vaga de frio polar que surge mais cedo no ano. Há de facto, desde há muitos meses, uma anomalia fria na Islândia, e nota-se na tendência dos padrões climáticos na maior insistência das massas polares. E considerando que desde há 4 anos a temperatura média de grande parte do ano têm estado gradualmente a descer.

Influência do mínimo solar? Talvez.

E sobretudo é a chegada da fase fria da "Atlantic Multidecadal Oscillation"
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Amo_timeseries_1856-present.svg

Estas mudanças notam-se sempre primeiro às latitudes polares. Portanto já sabem o que a minha observação poderá significar  As tenperaturas vão provavelmente manter-se mais abaixo da média ao longo dos próximos meses e anos na Europa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2013 às 23:52)

Pelo menos três tornados ocorreram hoje na Holanda.
Os tornados ocorreram nas cidades de Beneden Leeuwen, Wijk bij Duurstede e Arnhem.
Imagens e vídeos dos tornados.






@edwinrijkaart





@WeermanRichie





@weermanreinier





@weermanreinier





@weermanreinier





@helgavanleur


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Nov 2013 às 00:08)

Tornados na Holanda


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2013 às 20:29)

Continuam os dias quentes  no mediterraneo espanhol, valores impressionantes.





______

Destaque para  *Erzurum*, registou uma minima de  -*10ºC*.
______

Chuva a potes nos Balcãs.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Nov 2013 às 13:20)

Fortes contrastes na Espanha: neve nos Pirineus e temperaturas de 30ºC em Valencia e Murcia.

Ontem nos Pirineus (Baqueira Beret, o mais importante resort de ski na Espanha)





Hoje esa neve derreteu toda


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Nov 2013 às 19:04)

Impresionante o mediterraneo espanhol. Carcaixent AEMET 32,6 (dado oficial)


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2013 às 19:51)

Ferreiro disse:


> Impresionante o mediterraneo espanhol. Carcaixent AEMET 32,6 (dado oficial)



Estive a ver os dados no AEMET, Valencia(aeroporto) e Múrcia  bateram hoje o record(1985) das máximas no presente mês. 
Dia histórico portanto.


----------



## irpsit (7 Nov 2013 às 00:19)

Impressionantes valores dos últimos meses no sudeste de Espanha!

Aqui sigo com 0ºC, já há vários dias, sem grande variação, e recomeçou a nevar esta noite com mais intensidade. Mas ainda sem grande acumulação.

Os próximos dias vão contudo ser brutalmente frios. As máximas poderão rondar os -10ºC e as mínimas os -15ºC, porém não é excepcional para Novembro.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/forecasts/areas/south/#station=6430


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2013 às 19:12)

Inundações na ultima madrugada em _*Bodrum*_,costa SO da Turquia.
Caíram *66 mm*.



______

Catania registou uma máxima elevada, *28,0ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Nov 2013 às 23:00)

Dos ultimos 30 dias, 13 por cima dos 29 graus em Murcia

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08430&ano=2013&mes=11&day=7&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Isto é algo extraordinario. Por exemplo uma cidade quente como Catania somente conseguiu 6 dias, porem os 6 a primeiros de outubro

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16459&ano=2013&mes=11&day=7&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Outra quente Heraklion na ilha de Creta somente 1 dia, tambem a primeiros de outubro

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16754&ano=2013&mes=11&day=7&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2013 às 23:15)

Entradas de SO na península Ibérica, arrastam por norma ar mais quente proveniente do norte de África para o leste da península.
E estas últimas semanas tem sido boas para isso...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2013 às 23:20)

Ferreiro, sabes se estão confirmados os novos record de temperatura máxima em Murcia e Valencia(aeroporto) registados ontem?


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Nov 2013 às 10:35)

Sím, é novo record no aeroporto de Valencia, porem nao é record na cidade de Valencia (têm um record de 32.0ºC). Tambem é novo record em Murcia.


----------



## irpsit (8 Nov 2013 às 12:11)

Sigo com -4ºC após mínima de -9ºC. Talvez o dia mais frio do outono até agora. Céu muito nublado, vento nulo, e sensação de frio.


----------



## irpsit (9 Nov 2013 às 11:11)

Aqui os dias na Islândia já começam a ficar escuros. O sol nasce somente após as 9h e a noite começa a cair após as 16h. Mas o dia ainda vai diminuir bastante em duração ao longo de Novembro.

Outubro foi um mês extraordinariamente seco (quando costuma ser o pico da precipitação anual na Islândia). O que não me causa nenhum desconforto. Foi frio, a temperatura foi ligeiramente abaixo da normal. Mas isso também não me aborrece.

Já o vrão tinha sido dos mais chuvosos em décadas e sobretudo o 4º verão mais frio em 100 anos. É agradável ter tido este Outono seco, apesar de frio. *A precipitação em Outubro foi apenas 7mm!!!!!*

No entanto, isto vai mudar. A próxima semana deverá ter o mais habitual continuar de depressões atrás de depressões. Domingo é prevista tempestade: ventos superiores a 100km/h e inicialmente neve forte, passando depois a chuva intensa. Um cenário para ficar em casa. Será um dia perigoso para conduzir e andar na rua. O alerta já foi lançado aqui, algo muito normal para esta época do ano. O povo aqui está habituado a condições extremas.

A questão é se, com o frio já instalado, se a maioria da precipitação ao longo dos próximos dias, cairá sob a forma de chuva, ou sob a forma de neve (se caísse sob a forma de neve, traria depois muita cobertura, através de um mecanismo de feedback, pois a redução na tmperatura do ar em 1 ou 2 graus é suficiente para transformar a maioria da chuva em neve, e nesse tipo de inverno, a cobertura de neve pode atingir 1 ou 2 metros). 

De um ponto de vista climático, até aos anos 70, o inverno no sul da Islândia era sobretudo de neve, depois tornou-se sobretudo de chuva (apesar da alternante neve e períodos de frio intenso) mas com acumulações de neve que raramente eram acima dos 30cm.

Hoje, céu encoberto. Vento nulo (em contraste com o virá amanhã)
*Sigo com -4ºC após uma mínima de -9ºC*

A mínima mais baixa hoje no país (tirando glaciares) foi de *-23ºC *no interior, e outra estação no norte registou -18ºC, a uma altitude de apenas 200 metros. 

Essas estações ainda registam agora à volta de -17ºC.

Clicar nas áreas do mapa: http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/


----------



## Kevin_ (9 Nov 2013 às 22:31)

Impressionantes dados Irpsit. Acerdito que nao seja facil passar o inverno na islandia, especialmente pelo curto periodo diario de luz natural. Espero que nao te esquecas de tomar Vitamina D, essencial no inverno.
1 a 2m de neve, parece tipico de uma estancia de inverno nos alpes, mas apenas nos cumes. Caso isso aconteça, esperamos pelas fotos...




irpsit disse:


> Aqui os dias na Islândia já começam a ficar escuros. O sol nasce somente após as 9h e a noite começa a cair após as 16h. Mas o dia ainda vai diminuir bastante em duração ao longo de Novembro.
> 
> Outubro foi um mês extraordinariamente seco (quando costuma ser o pico da precipitação anual na Islândia). O que não me causa nenhum desconforto. Foi frio, a temperatura foi ligeiramente abaixo da normal. Mas isso também não me aborrece.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (11 Nov 2013 às 17:50)

Aqui no sul da Islândia chegou uma tempestade ontem, com rajadas que em alguns locais atingiram os 187 km/h. Os ventos situaram-se acima dos 100 km/h durante algumas horas. 

A temperatura subiu muito. Nos locais a -20ºC ontem a temperatura subiu até aos zero.

Onde vivo, subiu aos +5ºC e a chuva foi considerável. Hoje, o centro da tempestade aproxima-se e passou-se a regime de aguaceiros de gelo. O "olho" está agora a entrar na Islândia e partes na zona oeste, já registam o vento em regime forte de norte, descida da temperatura e neve. 

A pressão mínima aqui foi de 963 mb ao ínicio da tarde. Agora 966mb. A depressão está a enfraquecer.

Ontem deve ter tido uma pressão estimada em 940 mb a sul da Gronelândia


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2013 às 00:46)

Grande vendaval na Croacia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2013 às 20:50)

Vídeos do ciclone Teodor no Adriático onde o vento atingiu os 237 km/h. 





Mais imagens e fotos: http://www.crometeo.hr/kolaps-u-prometu-bura-u-stalnom-jacanju-zabiljezen-udar-od-226kmh/

http://www.severe-weather.eu/news/e...-over-the-north-adriatic-sea-nov-11-1745-utc/


----------



## irpsit (13 Nov 2013 às 13:05)

De facto anda grande festa ali no sul da Itália e Croácia. Uma área depressionária de trovoadas a girar há já 3 ou 4 dias. Não sei qual será o vento e pressão no centro. 

Com sorte poderia adquirir a designação de tempestade tropical. Infelizmente estas tempestades no Mediterrâneo, apesar de raras, são frequentemente ignoradas e mal acompanhadas e pouco estudadas.

Aqui na Islândia é o sonho de um meteolouco. Anteontem uma tempestade profunda de vento e pressão atmosférica bastante baixa, ontem -10ºC à noite, uma madrugada que nevou 20cm de neve fresca, e depois passou a chuva e à noite virá um gale forte (acima dos 100km/h) e a temperatura irá subir até aos 8ºC positivos. Que mudanças bruscas.

Para já sigo com +2ºc e chuva contínua sem parar em cima da neve.


----------



## hurricane (13 Nov 2013 às 18:24)

irpsit disse:


> De facto anda grande festa ali no sul da Itália e Croácia. Uma área depressionária de trovoadas a girar há já 3 ou 4 dias. Não sei qual será o vento e pressão no centro.
> 
> Com sorte poderia adquirir a designação de tempestade tropical. Infelizmente estas tempestades no Mediterrâneo, apesar de raras, são frequentemente ignoradas e mal acompanhadas e pouco estudadas.
> 
> ...



De facto é uma loucura. Mas mesmo assim ao fim de algum tempo já se torna demasiado depressivo. Aqui pela Bélgica o Inverno vai chegando- Bastante diferente das mudanças rápidas que costumam ocorrer em Portugal. Temperatura máxima já abaixo dos 10 graus e mínimas a rondar os 2/3 graus. Daqui a umas 2 ou 3 semanas já poderá chegar a neve. Neste momento 6 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2013 às 11:25)

Belas fotos tiradas há uns dias atrás em *Atenas*.



















Fonte: flickr


----------



## Cadito (15 Nov 2013 às 13:56)

Muita neve em Espanha. E a festa ainda só está a começar. Neste momento a nevar em alguns locais a 900m. As previsões para os próximos dias são muito animadoras...

Webcams em directo da cordilheira cantábrica neste link: 

http://www.eltiempodeunvistazo.com/ccantabrica.htm


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Nov 2013 às 15:52)

Benasque, nos Prineus a 1100 metros


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2013 às 00:48)

Neva bastante em Segovia e Ávila possivelmente em outras cidades do Interior Norte Espanhol, visível na Webcam: 

http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=segovia


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Nov 2013 às 17:57)

Em Ávila a máxima hoje foi de -0.3, algo extraordinario. Somente uma vez nos últimos 30 anos acontecera em novembro uma máxima negativa.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2013 às 20:56)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Ávila a máxima hoje foi de -0.3, algo extraordinario. Somente uma vez nos últimos 30 anos acontecera em novembro uma máxima negativa.



Que rica máxima para Novembro, e mesmo em pleno Inverno as máximas negativas não devem ser assim tão frequentes, ou estarei enganado?


----------



## irpsit (16 Nov 2013 às 22:28)

Sigo com -4ºC em dia de aguaceiros de neve e vento moderado de oeste. Ontem à noite tinha acumulado 10cm, e depois, hoje, foi-se juntando um pouco mais.
A máxima foi de -1ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Nov 2013 às 00:43)

MSantos disse:


> Que rica máxima para Novembro, e mesmo em pleno Inverno as máximas negativas não devem ser assim tão frequentes, ou estarei enganado?



Nos últimos 30 anos Ávila teve 52 máximas negativas, o que fai quase 2 por ano. É aÁvila fica a mais de 1100 metros, o que demostra uma vez mais o infrequente das máximas negativas en Espanha.

Por certo que ao final a temperatura máxima em Ávila hoje foi de +0.1 porque depois do meu mensagem a temperatura começou a subir.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Nov 2013 às 18:56)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/44...ith-heavy-and-persistent-snow-forecast-for-UK

O frio está a chegar em força ao UK.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 21:58)

Foto tirada hoje em _*Benicasim, Valência*_.


----------



## irpsit (18 Nov 2013 às 23:20)

Dia de sol e céu pouco nublado.

Mínima foi de -13ºC, Máxima foi de -10ºC. Sigo com -12ºC.

Aproxima-se neve esta noite, o frio polar vai continuar, e está agora a espalhar-se para sul, em direcção ao Reino Unido e Península Ibérica !

Pressão continua a 1009mb, continuam dois bloqueios, um na Gronelândia, outro a norte dos Açores. Continua uma depressão de trovoadas no Mediterrâneo.

Parece haver uma tendência NAO negativo para o final deste Outono.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 00:04)

Ultima hora.



> *9 mortos em inundações na Sardenha*
> 
> 
> Inundações repentinas na ilha italiana da Sardenha causaram hoje a morte a nove pessoas, com um ciclone a esmagar carros e rios a saírem dos leitos, inundarem inundadas e destruírem pontes.
> ...




Às 17.40 , 2 localidades, Medio Campidano e S. Gavino Monreale, já registavam *300 mm*. 
Ontem,na provincia de Nuoro, algumas zonas registaram acumulados entre *400-500mm*.
Que brutalidade 

Algumas fotos de vários pontos da ilha:


----------



## dahon (19 Nov 2013 às 09:10)

Tenho lido noticias em que dão nome ao sistema que está a afectar o mediterrâneo de "Ciclone Cleópatra".
Acham possível que evolua para um Medicane?


----------



## nelson972 (19 Nov 2013 às 09:27)

dahon disse:


> Tenho lido noticias em que dão nome ao sistema que está a afectar o mediterrâneo de "Ciclone Cleópatra".
> Acham possível que evolua para um Medicane?



Vinha a ouvir as noticias na radio  (3) e mencionaram furacão cleópatra.


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2013 às 10:32)

nelson972 disse:


> Vinha a ouvir as noticias na radio  (3) e mencionaram furacão cleópatra.



Furacão obviamente não está correcto.
O sistema poderá ter algumas características "híbridas". Pelo menos o Estofex refere um pequeno núcleo quente, o que poderia a certa altura fazer classificar o sistema como subtropical, mas mais que isso não e nem sei se chegará alguém a dar-lhe tal classificação. Em águas mais abertas provavelmente teria boas chances, mas rapidamente encontrará terra, e o Mediterrâneo apesar de morno naturalmente não tem dimensões para um sistema destes evoluir muito.

Agora que está agressivo e que vai causar bastantes mais problemas em termos de precipitação naquela região, em especial das ilhas de Itália, isso vai.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 11:20)

Grande tragedia na Sardenha, já são  18 vitimas mortais.
Segundo li na net, houve um registo de *470 mm* em 12 horas.
Algumas fotos impressionantes:

















___

Outra perspectiva:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-F0-fZw318"](HD)  Sardinia hit by deadly cyclone and flooding - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2013 às 11:28)




----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2013 às 12:20)

Agora perdi-me. 

Esta depressão de centro quente, com características que a classificam provavelmente como uma tempestade tropical, está há já vários dias no Mediterrâneo. Tem persistido nas imagens de satélite, há já vários dias.

Ainda é a mesma de dia 12 que afectou a Itália e Croácia?

O mar Mediterrâneo está invulgarmente quente, com temperaturas acima dos 22ºC, portanto possibilita a formação de tempestades tropicais embora relativamente fracas.

Em minha opinião, há muito pouca atenção prestada ao Mediterrâneo! Não há qualquer seguimento por parte dos organismos internacionais, e depois surge isto, uma tempestade com ventos e chuvas relativamente fortes, de forte convexão que sim é gerada por águas quentes, e com ela, mortes. Pena isto ocorrer com há tecnologia para as prever e as acompanhar e lançar alertas às populações como se faz em qualquer outra zona de tempestades tropicais.

Quanto aos "medicane" (Mediterranean hurricane) costumam ser raros, mas nos últimos anos têm tornado-se mais frequentes. Ocorreu um em 2011 e outro em 2012, e agora mais um.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicane


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2013 às 12:22)

Aqui na Islândia hoje sigo com uma brutal subida de temperatura.

A mínima aqui foi de -15ºC, algures após a meia-noite, quando fui dormir. 

Hoje quando acordei às 8h/9h, chovia!!! Com +1ºC.


Ao longo de oito horas, a temperaturas subiu 1ºC por hora, e depois subiu repentinamente de -4ºC ao final da madrugada para acima dos zero, em pouco mais de uma hora!

Quem diria após uma temperatura de -15ºC ao deitar-me que iria acordar no dia seguinte com um dia de chuva. Isto serve de prova aqueles em Portugal que esperam episódios de neve com entradas de oeste, a lição é a seguinte: as massas de ar quente que entram do oceano podem aquecer o ar rapidamente, e mesmo frio polar nao é suficiente para evitar chuva em vez de neve.

Aqui está um exemplo de uma estação perto
http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/south/#station=36504
Registo sempre mínimas menores pois vivo num vale.


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2013 às 12:38)

O balanço já vai em 16 mortos.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24997783

O vídeo faz lembrar um pouco a situação que se viveu nas Filipinas, mas em escala menor. Parece ter sido pelo menos uma tempestade tropical, com ventos sustentados superiores a 63km/h e um core quente. Mas como disse parece haver muito poucos dados, excepto a temperatura da água que está elevada na zona. 

E como é típico nestas tempestades "medicane" formam-se quando o ar subtropical quente do sul da Europa e do mar, que ainda é elevado nesta altura do ano, recebem uma massa de ar polar fria, vinda de norte.


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2013 às 12:58)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/features/25000837

Previsões para amanhã nao são animadoras para Veneza. Uma storm surge é possível.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 13:08)

Infelizmente, já são 18 vitimas mortais.


Alguns acumulados ocorridos ontem na _*Sardenha*_.

Areas montanhosas de _*Nuoro*_- *440 mm*
*Dorgali Filitta *-  *385,6 mm*
*Oliena*- *378,2 mm*
*Vilanova Strisaili* - *316,4 mm*
_________

Neste momento, no sul de Italia, já existem acumulados superiores a *200 mm*.

*Catanzaro*, esta manha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2013 às 13:20)

> *Ciclone mata pelo menos 17 pessoas na Sardenha*
> 
> Um ciclone que varreu a ilha italiana da Sardenha matou pelo menos 17 pessoas, de acordo com a imprensa italiana, e deixou um cenário de destruição. As chuvas torrenciais provocaram várias inundações, com um rio a galgar as margens, falhas de electricidade e cortes nas comunicações e transportes.
> 
> ...



Já na semana passada, a zona de Itália e Croácia tiveram um ciclone chamado de Theodor. Nos próximos dias, vai continuar a chuva bem intensa em quase todo o Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Nov 2013 às 14:35)

Incríveis esses valores na Sardenha! 

Esta imagem demonstra bem o porquê dessa água toda e do consequente caos que provocou:







Fonte: EUMETSAT


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 14:58)

Impressionante! 

*Galilpoli*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox-gRJKsP0A"]Maltempo in Puglia, violento tornado a Gallipoli - YouTube[/ame]






























*Lecce*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 22:21)

Mais uma foto impressionante do temporal na Sardenha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2013 às 22:48)

Mais um link com imagens do Temporal na Sardenha. http://www.severe-weather.eu/recent...-in-olbia-sardinia-pictures-november-18-2013/

Nos últimos 25 anos já ocorreram cerca de 80 flash floods em Itália: http://www.meteoweb.eu/2013/11/le-a...aliane-piu-di-80-negli-ultimi-25-anni/240291/


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2013 às 23:23)

Mais um vídeo bem interessante da Sardegna...

http://www.youreporter.it/video_Olbia_arrivo_ciclone_Cleopatra_in_citta


----------



## irpsit (20 Nov 2013 às 00:10)

Hoje tive mínima de -15ºC de madrugada com tempo limpo, depois o dia despertou com chuva fraca e +1ºC, a máxima foi +2ºC, depois o tempo limpou após o meio dia e a temperatura caíu aos -7ºC durante o final da tarde. O vento, de madrugada era fraco, depois soprou momentaneamente forte de oeste, muito forte de noroeste a meio da tarde (rajadas de 80km/h aqui, 110km/h nas montanhas) e agora voltou a acalmar. Durante todo o dia, uma espessa camadona de 20cm de neve aguentou perante a chuva, como dura há vários dias, mas derreteu ligeiramente, depois recongelou. A pressão variou dos 1007mb até 990mb, e agora subiu a 1012mb.

Basicamente, foi uma depressão que entrou muito rapidamente de oeste e continuou para a Noruega, e nem chegou a perturbar a massa de ar polar, que continua a soprar, em altitude, desde norte.

Um dia de metereologia muito peculiar!!

No Mediterrâneo, a tempestade subtropical parece dissipar-se. Apesar de não ser ciclogénese puramente tropical (sistema forma-se com água abaixo dos 26ºC e não é muito simétrico, mas também não é ciclogénese convencional, pois o centro é quente, daí a forma convexão, ventos fortes, chuvas torrenciais e destruição). Ler aqui.

A atenção será agora na depressão que começa a cavar a oeste de Portugal.


----------



## Kevin_ (20 Nov 2013 às 10:31)

Aqui pelo Luxemburgo, vamos ter esta noite o primeiro episodio de neve deste Inverno 2013/14.
Sao esperados entre 3 a 5cm de neve, que deve comecar a cair às 20H locais.
Amanha espero vos mostrar as fotos.


----------



## hurricane (20 Nov 2013 às 11:57)

Kevin_ disse:


> Aqui pelo Luxemburgo, vamos ter esta noite o primeiro episodio de neve deste Inverno 2013/14.
> Sao esperados entre 3 a 5cm de neve, que deve comecar a cair às 20H locais.
> Amanha espero vos mostrar as fotos.



Aqui na Bélgica também, mas um pouco mais cedo, por volta das 18H. Já agora alguém me pode dizer onde posso ver a quantidade de neve que pode cair na Bélgica? O instituto de meteorologia belga é muito pouco informativo!


----------



## rozzo (20 Nov 2013 às 12:21)

hurricane disse:


> Aqui na Bélgica também, mas um pouco mais cedo, por volta das 18H. Já agora alguém me pode dizer onde posso ver a quantidade de neve que pode cair na Bélgica? O instituto de meteorologia belga é muito pouco informativo!



Através do site weatheronline há uns bons mapas com base no GFS:





http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...weas&HH=18&ZOOM=0&ARCHIV=0&RES=0&WMO=&PERIOD=

Também do modelo GFS, pode recorrer aos nossos meteogramas para qualquer localidade:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## hurricane (20 Nov 2013 às 17:29)

E já está a nevar aqui. Mesmo sendo uma neve muito húmida que derrete ao chegar ao chão é bonito de se ver. Está 1ºC


----------



## irpsit (20 Nov 2013 às 20:27)

Ar frio desloca-se para a Europa, a uma situação ideal para uma entrada polar fria e húmida, com o posicionamento do AA a oeste/noroeste do Reino Unido.

Aqui na Islândia mínima de -13ºC, mas agora sigo com máxima de -5ºC e neve fraca. A temperatura irá continuar a subir muito amanhã, até aos +5ºC, e haverá um derretimento considerável da espessa neve e gelo.


----------



## Kevin_ (20 Nov 2013 às 21:12)

hurricane disse:


> E já está a nevar aqui. Mesmo sendo uma neve muito húmida que derrete ao chegar ao chão é bonito de se ver. Está 1ºC




Aqui tambem ja neva... começou as 21:00H locais. Sao flocos pequenos mas esta acumular rapidamente. Facilmente deve chegar amanha aos 5cm previstos


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2013 às 00:01)

*FRANÇA: Neve paralisa região de Lyon *


EuronewsPT


----------



## Kevin_ (21 Nov 2013 às 08:05)

hurricane disse:


> E já está a nevar aqui. Mesmo sendo uma neve muito húmida que derrete ao chegar ao chão é bonito de se ver. Está 1ºC



E como estava previsto, esta manha tinha cerca de 6cm de neve acumulada, como sai de casa ainda de noite e bastante cedo, nao tive oportunidade de titar fotos.
De todas as formas coloco aqui um link com varias webcams da Belgica e Luxemburgo

http://www.meteobelgique.be/webcam.html


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 11:05)

Minima bastante baixa em Cuellar.


----------



## Beric D (21 Nov 2013 às 11:10)

Bem, ontem dava neve para aqui para a cidade onde vivo na Holanda mas não foi mais do que uma chuva miudinha  Mas na parte mais a oeste junto à Bélgica (Breda, etc) nevou e com acumulação.

Mas nos próximos dias não creio que possa nevar aqui.

Admito que sou um leigo (muito!) na matéria mas gosto de acompanhar o fórum e tudo que tenha a ver com meteorologia, por isso pergunto a alguém que perceba do assunto (quase toda a gente  ): quais as previsões em termos de neve para a região de Gelderland (Holanda) ?

Obrigado!


----------



## Kevin_ (21 Nov 2013 às 12:08)

Beric D disse:


> Bem, ontem dava neve para aqui para a cidade onde vivo na Holanda mas não foi mais do que uma chuva miudinha  Mas na parte mais a oeste junto à Bélgica (Breda, etc) nevou e com acumulação.
> 
> Mas nos próximos dias não creio que possa nevar aqui.
> 
> ...



Segundo a previsao do Meteoblue sao poucas ou nenhumas 

http://www.meteoblue.com/pt_PT/tempo/previsao/semana/geldermalsen_nl_5703?locref=last


----------



## irpsit (21 Nov 2013 às 13:02)

Se ontem tive um dia com temps entre -13 e -5, hoje sigo com +2ºC, chuvisco fraco, e um notável derretimento da neve que descorrega agora dos telhados e tornou as estradas muito esgorregadias.

Mas para já o camadão branco persiste.


----------



## hurricane (21 Nov 2013 às 13:05)

Kevin_ disse:


> E como estava previsto, esta manha tinha cerca de 6cm de neve acumulada, como sai de casa ainda de noite e bastante cedo, nao tive oportunidade de titar fotos.
> De todas as formas coloco aqui um link com varias webcams da Belgica e Luxemburgo
> 
> http://www.meteobelgique.be/webcam.html



Bom ontem entre as 9 e as 11 nevou mesmo aquela neve pura! Mas só acumulou nos carros e telhados devido ao chão estar molhado e à temperatura nao ser muito baixa. Pela manhã ainda se via alguma neve nos carros. Para Novembro já fiquei muito contente e ainda nem começou o Inverno  Por agora muito frio e 3ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2013 às 14:07)

Segundo uma amiga minha, ontem às 20h também nevava em Antuérpia. 

-------------

Em Espanha, na Galiza, também já nevou qualquer coisa aos 1300m de altitude:
O Cebreiro, agora:






Fuentes de Inverno, a 1500m, conta com bastante neve há já uma semana.
E continua a acumular:






Nos Pirenéus, volta a nevar a Benasque.

Há locais aos 2000m já com grandes acumulações.
 Albergues e refúgios em Aragón - Webcams


----------



## Kevin_ (21 Nov 2013 às 19:45)

Neste momento sigo com +0.9ºC e ja nao neva desde as 8:00 da manha.
A cota de neve nesta noite ficou-se pelos 250metros pelo que cobriu cerca de 70% do pais.
Ainda bem que meti os pneus de inverno no carro no fim de semana passado...


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Nov 2013 às 12:50)

Continua nevando nos Pireneus, o inverno chegou muito cedo este ano.

Vielha (na vertente norte dos Pireneus, Vale de Arán) 980 metros


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 02:41)

Segundo o OGIMET, ontem, a cidade grega de *Rhodes* registou *182 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2013 às 10:26)

*Puebla de Sanábria* a norte de Bragança, pouco depois da fronteira, com uns impressionantes *- 9 *esta manhã às 8:00 h 






http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2766E

Esta região é um autêntico gelo..


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 13:19)

Muita neve na vizinha Espanha. 

Brañavieja







Alto Campoo






Puerto de Palombera






Fonte: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Nov 2013 às 14:49)

Snifa disse:


> *Puebla de Sanábria* a norte de Bragança, pouco depois da fronteira, com uns impressionantes *- 9 *esta manhã às 8:00 h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porem pelo dia a temperatura fica muitas veces por cima dos 10, 15 e alguma vez inclusive por cima dos 20 graus. A vila fica a quasse 1000 metros. É um frio limitado ás noites. Mais tampouco é nada destacavel a esa altitude. Recordo novembro 2010 com -30 a 1000 metros em La Brevine, Suiça.


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2013 às 15:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> Porem pelo dia a temperatura fica muitas veces por cima dos 10, 15 e alguma vez inclusive por cima dos 20 graus. A vila fica a quasse 1000 metros. É um frio limitado ás noites. Mais tampouco é nada destacavel a esa altitude. Recordo novembro 2010 com -30 a 1000 metros em La Brevine, Suiça.



São situações diferentes, a posição geográfica da Península Ibérica nunca possibilitará episódios com valores de temperatura tão baixos como no resto da Europa. Mesmo assim, os valores dessa região onde fica a Puebla de Sanábria já são bem baixos, nomeadamente em situações anticiclónicas. 

Em Fevereiro de 2012 a estação da Puebla de Sanábria (AEMET), que fica em El Puente, teve -8,3ºC de média das mínimas e uma outra estação na Puebla de Sanábria (SAIH) teve -9,3ºC de média das mínimas. Já são valores razoavelmente baixos.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Nov 2013 às 16:29)

Dan disse:


> São situações diferentes, a posição geográfica da Península Ibérica nunca possibilitará episódios com valores de temperatura tão baixos como no resto da Europa. Mesmo assim, os valores dessa região onde fica a Puebla de Sanábria já são bem baixos, nomeadamente em situações anticiclónicas.
> 
> Em Fevereiro de 2012 a estação da Puebla de Sanábria (AEMET), que fica em El Puente, teve -8,3ºC de média das mínimas e uma outra estação na Puebla de Sanábria (SAIH) teve -9,3ºC de média das mínimas. Já são valores razoavelmente baixos.



Fevereiro de 2012 foi um mes extraordinariamente frío, uma siberiana permaneceu quase todo o mes. Agora ja nao existe a web tiempodiario.com que era onde se podiam consultar os dados de aquele mes. Porem inclusive em aquele mes extraordinariamente frío a media das máximas foi, se nao me recordo mal de +10ºC (ou un dado similar), por iso digo que Puebla de Sanabria tem un frio limitado ás noites. Os dias (as horas de luz) normalmente sao muito temperados.


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2013 às 17:18)

Não diria tanto, mas em condições anticiclónicas, com dias em que a temperatura pode variar entre -10ºC e +10ºC, acaba por ter ali umas duas, três horas, por volta do meio-dia solar que até podem ser agradáveis, o mesmo não se passa no resto do dia.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Nov 2013 às 18:41)

Hoje mesmo, Puebla de Sanabria AEMET depois de uma mínima de -9, uma máxima de 12 graus. O de sempre.


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2013 às 19:36)

Hoje foi um dia normal de inverno, não estamos ainda a viver nenhum episódio particularmente frio. Essa estação tem valores mais baixos, mesmo nas máximas, em entradas mais frias. 

Um episódio em 2010

11-01-2010:	1.0ºC /	-9.0ºC	
10-01-2010:	-0.5ºC /	-12.0ºC	
09-01-2010:	2.4ºC /	-8.6ºC	

Claro, não se observam máximas de -10ºC, mas isso aqui nesta região da Europa é complicado.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Nov 2013 às 20:17)

Dan disse:


> Hoje foi um dia normal de inverno, não estamos ainda a viver nenhum episódio particularmente frio. Essa estação tem valores mais baixos, mesmo nas máximas, em entradas mais frias.
> 
> Um episódio em 2010
> 
> ...



Pensa que a temperatura media de janeiro em Puebla de Sanabria é de quasse 3 graus. Esses dados sao de uma entrada muito fria. O habitual no inverno em Puebla ė uma mínima de -4 ou -3 e uma máxima de 9 ou 10.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2013 às 20:32)

Impressionante também o arrefecimento em* Puebla de Sanábria*.

Segundo o registo das 17:00 h a temperatura era de 11.1ºc  e ás 20:00 h já ia em terreno negativo com *-0.9 ºc* 

Em três horas a temperatura caiu 12 ºc 

Uma estação interessante sem dúvida 







http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2766E


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Nov 2013 às 20:21)

13 de máxima em Puebla de Sanabria, uma vez mais o de sempre.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2766E&w=1&datos=img&f=tmax


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Nov 2013 às 09:19)

Em Oslo ja têm mínimas de -11ºC, e máximas de -6ºC, e isso que Oslo-Fornebu fica ao lado do mar.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=01488&ano=2013&mes=11&day=25&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Nov 2013 às 14:40)

Chegam as máximas negativas á Europa Central. Este outono chegaram tarde, outros anos Praga, Viena ou Budapest ja levabam umas cantas máximas baixo  cero.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 00:34)

Ontem, o ponto mais alto da Alemanha registou uma bela minima. 
A temperatura mais baixa de sempre no presente mês, naquele local, é de -26ºC, não andou muito longe.


----------



## Kevin_ (26 Nov 2013 às 08:48)

Hoje de manha acordei com -3.1C e as estradas bastante geladas que ontem provocaram 2 mortes e hoje outro acidente mais 1 morto. 
Desde 1 Janeiro 2013 ja morreram 38 pessoas em acidentes de viaçao no Luxemburgo


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Nov 2013 às 09:07)

Munich com neve, onde a temperatura máxima hoje será negativa.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Nov 2013 às 13:47)

Aquí na Espanha, a vila que esta destacando muitisimo sobre as demais em neve é Vielha. A outra cidade famosa pela neve, Reinosa, este outono nao pode competir com Vielha.

Vielha


----------



## Kevin_ (26 Nov 2013 às 14:02)

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vielha

Nem esta localizada a uma altitude muito elevada... apenas 974m. A nossa cidade da Guarda está mais alta, mas de certeza que a proxima localizacao aos Pirineus é um factor determinante.






Ferreiro disse:


> Aquí na Espanha, a vila que esta destacando muitisimo sobre as demais em neve é Vielha. A outra cidade famosa pela neve, Reinosa, este outono nao pode competir com Vielha.
> 
> Vielha


----------



## Bergidum (26 Nov 2013 às 18:28)

Kevin_ disse:


> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vielha
> 
> Nem esta localizada a uma altitude muito elevada... apenas 974m. A nossa cidade da Guarda está mais alta, mas de certeza que a proxima localizacao aos Pirineus é um factor determinante.



Vielha está en la vertiente norte de los Pirineos, lo que la favorece mucho en estas situaciones de nortes y noroestes continuados. El valle de Arán es el único valle "ibérico" de la vertiente norte pirenaica.


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2013 às 20:51)

Por aqui sigo já no 4º dia seguido de chuva. Toda a neve derreteu e a paisagem voltou a tornar-se despida, e entre o verde e o amarelo.

A temperatura têm gradualmente subido, já chegou aos +8ºC aqui, e hoje houve não só bastante vento de sudoeste mas nevoeiro.

Amanhã é que entra novamente ar frio e a previsão é de aguaceiros de neve e continuação da visibilidade fraca.

A situação da jet stream (depressão atrás de depressão, chuva e por vezes alternada com neve) irá continuar, depois de quase dois meses de tempo seco e frio.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Nov 2013 às 09:03)

Temperaturas mínimas oficiais esta noite na Alemanha






Sonnenbuhl é uma vila de 7000 habitantes a 770 metros e perto de Sttutgart


----------



## Kevin_ (27 Nov 2013 às 09:57)

irpsit disse:


> Por aqui sigo já no 4º dia seguido de chuva. Toda a neve derreteu e a paisagem voltou a tornar-se despida, e entre o verde e o amarelo.
> 
> A temperatura têm gradualmente subido, já chegou aos +8ºC aqui, e hoje houve não só bastante vento de sudoeste mas nevoeiro.
> 
> ...



Por aqui contamos hoje com um dia bastante frio, com a temperatura às 11:00 locais em +0.1°C. A maxima nao deve ultrapassar os +1C


----------



## Kevin_ (27 Nov 2013 às 09:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Temperaturas mínimas oficiais esta noite na Alemanha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A minha casa fica a 1 km da Alemanha, a 20km da Belgica e a 60 Km da frança, so vejo frio por todo o lado, lol


----------



## Kevin_ (27 Nov 2013 às 11:15)

http://www.meteoblue.com/pt_PT/tempo/charts/tendencia-tempo-14-dias/wahlhausen_lu_1483?locref=last


Previsao a 10 dias para a minha cidade... frio,frio e mais frio... mas nada de neve. Boring


----------



## Cadito (27 Nov 2013 às 12:08)

Assim está hoje Maraña (norte da província de León no chamado vale alto do rio Esla), um dos locais habitados onde neva mais da cordilheira cantábrica a aproximadamente 1250m, com o maciço do Mampodre lá no alto dos seus 2192m. Foto retirada do facebook: "Cabañas Patagónicas".


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Nov 2013 às 12:17)

Ao fim chegou o inverno aos Balcas, hoje neva em Belgrado, Bucarest...

Bucarest




Belgrado






Tambem na regiao italiana do Adriático fortes muito fortes nevadas. 

Laciano 250 metros




Caramanico 650 metros




Casano 835 metros


----------



## Cadito (27 Nov 2013 às 12:30)

Refugio Urriellu nos Picos de Europa a cerca de 1960m. Foto retirada hoje do facebook: "Refugio Urriellu" e tirada pelo guarda que lá está.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 12:49)

Foto espectaculares, _*Cadito*_. 
Nesta ultima foto nota-se bem a ventania que ocorre nos topos.


----------



## Cadito (27 Nov 2013 às 12:51)

ESTACIÓN DE ESQUÍ Y MONTAÑA ALTO CAMPOO hoje pela manhã. Fonte: facebook. Como dizem nuestros hermanos, que paquetón!


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2013 às 13:49)

Fotos espectaculares  nem parece que é na Ibéria, incrível pensar que esta paisagens ficam a pouco mais de 200km em linha recta daqui de Bragança. 

Espanha está habitualmente muito melhor servida de neve do que nós.


----------



## Cadito (27 Nov 2013 às 14:04)

MSantos disse:


> Fotos espectaculares  nem parece que é na Ibéria, incrível pensar que esta paisagens ficam a pouco mais de 200km em linha recta daqui de Bragança.
> 
> Espanha está habitualmente muito melhor servida de neve do que nós.



Cada vez mais me convenço disso. A quantidade de neve e as temperaturas extremamente baixas da cordilheira cantábrica estão mesmo ali ao lado. Nos últimos dois anos tenho andado a conhecer in loco a cordilheira, sobretudo os locais habitados e portos de montanha. Estou encantado!


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Nov 2013 às 14:36)

Cadito disse:


> Cada vez mais me convenço disso. A quantidade de neve e as temperaturas extremamente baixas da cordilheira cantábrica estão mesmo ali ao lado. Nos últimos dois anos tenho andado a conhecer in loco a cordilheira, sobretudo os locais habitados e portos de montanha. Estou encantado!


 
Sim, porem e muito irregular, o ano 2013 foi  excepcional, porem nos anos 2010, 11 e 12 foram desastrosos, os resorts de ski tiveram muitas perdas economicas ja que poucos dias conseguiram ter neve nas pistas. Este ano comença bem, porem nunca se sabe o q pode pasar. Pode chegar uma borrasca pelo suroeste e derreter toda a neve. 
Os Pireneus sao muito mais efectivos na conservaçao da neve.


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2013 às 15:55)

Kevin_ disse:


> http://www.meteoblue.com/pt_PT/tempo/charts/tendencia-tempo-14-dias/wahlhausen_lu_1483?locref=last
> 
> 
> Previsao a 10 dias para a minha cidade... frio,frio e mais frio... mas nada de neve. Boring



Por aqui as temperaturas não têm sido muito baixas, porém também não muito altas. Mas a partir do fim de semana vão voltar a baixar bastante!

Neste momento 6ºC


----------



## Kevin_ (28 Nov 2013 às 12:07)

hurricane disse:


> Por aqui as temperaturas não têm sido muito baixas, porém também não muito altas. Mas a partir do fim de semana vão voltar a baixar bastante!
> 
> Neste momento 6ºC






Se o GFS nao se enganar, vamos ter condiçoes bastantes dificeis para os nossos lados a 07/12/2013... ainda falta muito tempo e muita coisa pode mudar...

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=216


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2013 às 12:27)

Kevin_ disse:


> Se o GFS nao se enganar, vamos ter condiçoes bastantes dificeis para os nossos lados a 07/12/2013... ainda falta muito tempo e muita coisa pode mudar...
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=216



Pois também já estive a ver! Estou numa expectativa enorme!!! Não que seja assim tão bom mas a verdade é que estou ansioso para enfrentar a minha primeira grande vaga de frio e neve, já que em Portugal as coisas são muito mais  softs! vamos lá ver a evolução!


----------



## Kevin_ (28 Nov 2013 às 16:30)

hurricane disse:


> Pois também já estive a ver! Estou numa expectativa enorme!!! Não que seja assim tão bom mas a verdade é que estou ansioso para enfrentar a minha primeira grande vaga de frio e neve, já que em Portugal as coisas são muito mais  softs! vamos lá ver a evolução!



Se for como à 3 anos atras... o primeiro inverno que passei por estas bandas, foi bastante dificil. Era nevao atras de nevao. Houve problemas de escassez no sal para as estradas, foi a confusao total. Istu tudo num país supostamente evoluido.


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2013 às 17:07)

Kevin_ disse:


> Se for como à 3 anos atras... o primeiro inverno que passei por estas bandas, foi bastante dificil. Era nevao atras de nevao. Houve problemas de escassez no sal para as estradas, foi a confusao total. Istu tudo num país supostamente evoluido.



Pois aqui parece que o ano passado foi bem carregado de neve, mas só nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro. Mas esta última saída já recuou imenso no frio. 
Hoje foi um dia muito aborrecido. Nevoeiro e 7ºC


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2013 às 19:53)

Cadito disse:


> Cada vez mais me convenço disso. A quantidade de neve e as temperaturas extremamente baixas da cordilheira cantábrica estão mesmo ali ao lado. Nos últimos dois anos tenho andado a conhecer in loco a cordilheira, sobretudo os locais habitados e portos de montanha. Estou encantado!




É lindíssimo mesmo, e se fizeres umas caminhadas pela Serra ainda ficas mais maravilhado, a uma rota simples e fácil, rota de Cares vais adorar


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2013 às 23:22)

Kevin_ disse:


> ... Houve problemas de escassez no sal para as estradas, foi a confusao total. Istu tudo num país supostamente evoluido.



Não tenhas ilusões.
Esses países estão preparados para invernos rigorosos, mas quando se deparam com os tais "invernos à antiga" há sempre condicionamentos, não há volta a dar.
Nós estamos numa época que vai tendo a espaços condições de tempo rigoroso. Mas se porventura anos como os das décadas de 40 a 60 se repetirem, todos esses países vão ter grande problemas de mobilidade. Os nevões ficavam por semanas, não por dias, as temperaturas médias eram mais baixas.
Se por cá os nevões eram, reconhecidamente, não só em maior número como em quantidades muito maiores, imaginem no centro e no norte da Europa...


----------



## Cadito (29 Nov 2013 às 14:15)

Norther disse:


> É lindíssimo mesmo, e se fizeres umas caminhadas pela Serra ainda ficas mais maravilhado, a uma rota simples e fácil, rota de Cares vais adorar



Essa ainda não fiz pois é precisamente a parte norte da cordilheira que ainda não conheço muito bem... (só estive por lá de passagem). Mas já fiz bastantes caminhadas pela alta montanha, nomeadamente na zona de Fuente De, na montanha palentina, no parque natural de Somiedo, na reserva da biosfera de Muniellos... Muitas faltarão fazer...

Obrigado pela dica, Norther.


----------



## Cadito (29 Nov 2013 às 22:59)

Refugio de la Terenosa (1300m), perto de Bulnes, Asturias.
Foto tirada hoje e retirada do facebook de "Escabrales".


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 10:00)

A cidade turca de *Erzurum* teve o 1º nevão deste Outono. 
T.minima de hoje: *-11,9ºC*


----------



## hurricane (1 Dez 2013 às 11:25)

Bem as previsões estão um sonho para a minha zona! A partir de quinta à noite muito frio e neve que se prolongará até Domingo  Neste momento 7ºC


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2013 às 12:15)

Os modelos apontam para a união de um bloqueio do AA da Gronelândia e do AA dos Açores, posicionando-se a noroeste do Reino Unido, a cerca de 1045-1050mb.

Isso provocará uma forte corrente de norte desde a Islândia até França e Alemanha. Portanto meus caros, a partir desta terça, quarta ou quinta, *esperem na Europa uma vaga de frio*!!

Acho que com este posicionamento a vaga de frio será desde Portugal a Alemanha, Itália a Norguega e Islandia.

A ver pelos modelos, mais nevões, se ocorrerrem, serão na Holanda, Dinamarca, Alemanha, nessa parte da Europa. A Bélgica (e Luxemburgo) vão ver muito frio (quase garantido), e provavelmente, acredito que o elemento branco também. A entrada é de norte/noroeste, portanto tenderá a ser húmida. A sudueste e a sudoeste da França, não parece haver tanta entrada de ar húmido vindo de norte, portanto talvez frio mais seco nessas regiões.

Aqui sigo com +5ºC e continuação do tempo chuvoso, ventoso e temperaturas positivas. Mas as previsões dão -20ºC a partir da próxima quarta feira. Excelente!

PS: Este mês de Novembro teve temperaturas algo elevadas na Islândia. No dia 26, registou-se uma máxima histórica de *+20ºC *no leste do país (mas também causada pelo efeito fohn), aqui ficou-se pelos +8C porque levámos com toda humidade de sudoeste. Incrível porque eu aqui quase nunca atingi os 20ºC em pleno verão. Que sorte eles tiveram. Vejam o gráfico se ainda forem a tempo:

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/eastfjords/#station=620


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2013 às 12:41)

foi assim Novembro aqui pelo Noroeste de França


----------



## cardosorc (1 Dez 2013 às 14:30)

irpsit disse:


> Os modelos apontam para a união de um bloqueio do AA da Gronelândia e do AA dos Açores, posicionando-se a noroeste do Reino Unido, a cerca de 1045-1050mb.
> 
> Isso provocará uma forte corrente de norte desde a Islândia até França e Alemanha. Portanto meus caros, a partir desta terça, quarta ou quinta, *esperem na Europa uma vaga de frio*!!
> 
> ...


 
Olá irpsit!

Essa vaga de frio que refere acredita que durará até quando?
Tenho uma viagem planeada para Copenhaga para semana seguinte e até não me importava de apanhar alguma neve, nada que impeça de conhecer a cidade.

Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Kevin_ (1 Dez 2013 às 18:03)

F_R disse:


> foi assim Novembro aqui pelo Noroeste de França



Estas em que departamento? Qual o numero?


----------



## Kevin_ (1 Dez 2013 às 18:08)

irpsit disse:


> Os modelos apontam para a união de um bloqueio do AA da Gronelândia e do AA dos Açores, posicionando-se a noroeste do Reino Unido, a cerca de 1045-1050mb.
> 
> Isso provocará uma forte corrente de norte desde a Islândia até França e Alemanha. Portanto meus caros, a partir desta terça, quarta ou quinta, *esperem na Europa uma vaga de frio*!!
> 
> ...




20 graus centígrados em fim de Novembro na Islândia??? inacreditável... "Global warming" ou que?

Por aqui ficamos aguardar pela entrada desse frio, são esperados mínimas de -6 na minha zona. Este passado Inverno consegui ter uma mínima de -17 em Março, um bocado tarde para mínimas desta envergadura.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2013 às 19:16)

O "congelador turco" regressou em grande, *Erzurum* registou na ultima madrugada uma minima de *-24,1ºC*. 
Na costa SE da Turquia,*Bodrum* registou uma minima de *15,3ºC*. Impressionante a variedade climática do país.


----------



## Kevin_ (2 Dez 2013 às 07:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> O "congelador turco" regressou em grande, *Erzurum* registou na ultima madrugada uma minima de *-24,1ºC*.
> Na costa SE da Turquia,*Bodrum* registou uma minima de *15,3ºC*. Impressionante a variedade climática do país.



Erzurum encontra-se a 1757m de altitude, quase tanto como a nossa Serra da Estrela...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2013 às 09:48)

Kevin_ disse:


> Erzurum encontra-se a 1757m de altitude, quase tanto como a nossa Serra da Estrela...



Sim,está a essa cota, mas é um vale em altitude,com montanhas de 2500/3000m em seu redor.
Muitos locais da Turquia, com a mesma altitude, não registam tais temperaturas, Erzurum tem características particulares.


----------



## Beric D (2 Dez 2013 às 10:07)

Neve para a Holanda 6ª e sábado? Será?


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Dez 2013 às 11:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim,está a essa cota, mas é um vale em altitude,com montanhas de 2500/3000m em seu redor.
> Muitos locais da Turquia, com a mesma altitude, não registam tais temperaturas, Erzurum tem características particulares.



 Caramba mais uma coisa eu posso dizer a cidade e muito bonita ( nem tanto a cidade as paisagens naturais)


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2013 às 13:35)

Nâo Kevin, não têm nada a ver com mudanças climáticas. Vamos a ser objectivos.

As entradas polares resultando em máximas de -20ºC ocorrem na Islandia entre Novembro e Abril, e normalmente são 3 ou 4 episódios destes, mas geralmente curtos, durando apenas uns 3 ou 4 dias. Portanto podem ocorrer a qualquer altura desses 6 meses. Afinal o país está na zona do Árctico e qualquer ausência de ar de sul, faz com que o ar de norte desça a toda a força.

Assim como subidas rápidas até +8ºC são normais durante o inverno, durando cerca de 1 a 4 dias, com uma entrada húmida de sudoeste. Já a média/normal é entre 0ºC a -5ºC. Isto ocorre porque a Corrente do Golfo puxa esse ar muito temperado, mas também gerando violentas tempestades.

De Setembro-Outubro e Maio, ocorrem vagas polares geralmente de -5ºC a -10ºC, mas mais breves, mas as temperaturas customam estar ligeiramente acima dos zero nestes meses. 

Já agora, também ocorrem geadas esporádidas em Junho e sobretudo em Agosto (quase garantido, umas geadas na segunda metade do mês). Embora as normais de verão sejam entre 10ºC a 20ºC.

O ano de 2013 teve um Maio frio, registei uma mínima de -14ºC num dia (já o Março e o Abril costumam ter sempre entradas fortes polares na Islândia, já que são os meses mais secos do ano); o verão de 2013 foi o 4º mais frio em 100 anos, mas o último inverno foi também dos mais quentes dos últimos 100 anos. Em que ficámos?

O que te posso dizer é não há qualquer arrefecimento climático na Islandia. Na realidade, as médias continuam a subir dramaticamente, de ano para ano. Isso posso garantir-te. Por exemplo, a anomalia positiva do inverno foi superior à anomalia negativo do verão. Já os verões de 2009 a 2013 foram sistematicamente dos mais quentes desde que há registos.

E se as pessoas têm dúvidas, os glaciares não mentem. E eu que faço hiking, noto claramente o recuo dos glaciares. Em média, a cada ano, um glaciar aqui recua 1km atrás, e com menos 1 ou 2 metros de espessura. É um recuo espectacular. 

Para já sigo com -4ºC e aguaceiros de neve puxados a vento forte de noroeste. Este é um dia exemplar do que é o final de Novembro na Islândia. A partir de quarta, o ar polar vai entrar com força pelo Reino Unido, vindo de norte e noroeste, depois a massa de ar frio e provavelmente contendo alguma neve, deslocar-se-á para onde as vossas zonas: Luxemburgo, Bélgica, Holanda...

Ficam as imagens de algumas webcam























Kevin_ disse:


> 20 graus centígrados em fim de Novembro na Islândia??? inacreditável... "Global warming" ou que?
> 
> Por aqui ficamos aguardar pela entrada desse frio, são esperados mínimas de -6 na minha zona. Este passado Inverno consegui ter uma mínima de -17 em Março, um bocado tarde para mínimas desta envergadura.


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2013 às 20:09)

Kevin_ disse:


> Estas em que departamento? Qual o numero?


tou em Nantes é o 44 - loire atlantique


----------



## hurricane (2 Dez 2013 às 22:12)

Neste -1ºC! Está a ser a temperatura mais baixa que eu já apanhei a esta hora este outono/inverno!


----------



## Kevin_ (3 Dez 2013 às 09:38)

Bastante frio aqui tambem, esta manha registei -4°C.
As precipitacoes de 6f e sabado vao ficar essencialmente no NE da Belgica e dificilmente chegarao ate aqui a baixo, mas parece ser certo que ira haver precipiacao em forma de neve... a quantidade parece-me ser uma incognita. 





hurricane disse:


> Neste -1ºC! Está a ser a temperatura mais baixa que eu já apanhei a esta hora este outono/inverno!


----------



## hurricane (3 Dez 2013 às 09:58)

Eu gostava muito de ver neve, mas de facto a precipitação está mais confinada a certas zonas. Vamos lá ver! Neste momento 2ºC


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2013 às 12:39)

Sigo com -4ºC e aguaceiros por vezes fortes de neve, por vezes blizzard.

A acumulação já vai em 20cm, um belo camadão.

A previsão para quinta varia agora entre -17ºC e -22ºC. Estou curioso.


----------



## Kevin_ (3 Dez 2013 às 13:11)

Talvez seja melhor ficar em casa...
Nao ha quem consiga trabalhar nessas condicoes.




irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -4ºC e aguaceiros por vezes fortes de neve, por vezes blizzard.
> 
> A acumulação já vai em 20cm, um belo camadão.
> 
> A previsão para quinta varia agora entre -17ºC e -22ºC. Estou curioso.


----------



## Beric D (3 Dez 2013 às 14:09)

Peço desculpa mais uma vez mas... alguém me pode dizer as reais possibilidades de nevar na região de Gelderland (Holanda), esta semana? 

Tal como já disse, sou um completo leigo na matéria mas gosto de tudo o que tenha a ver com meteorologia, principalmente neve


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 14:19)

Ontem caiu muita precipitação nas Canarias, mais precisamente nas ilhas de
Hierro,La Palma e Tenerife.







Precipitação em La Palma e Hierro





Precipitação em Tenerife


----------



## Kevin_ (3 Dez 2013 às 14:23)

As probabilidades sao muito poucas para neve nessa regiao, mas na 5f à tarde e noite vais levar com muito vento de certeza absoluta.




Beric D disse:


> Peço desculpa mais uma vez mas... alguém me pode dizer as reais possibilidades de nevar na região de Gelderland (Holanda), esta semana?
> 
> Tal como já disse, sou um completo leigo na matéria mas gosto de tudo o que tenha a ver com meteorologia, principalmente neve


----------



## Beric D (3 Dez 2013 às 14:32)

Baaah... Queria ver se ainda tinha neve antes de ir a PT no Natal!

Digo isto porque em vários sites dá neve para todo o dia na 6ªfeira, mas não sei muito bem em quais sites me devo fiar, por isso pergunto aqui


----------



## Kevin_ (3 Dez 2013 às 15:12)

Segundo o GFS ja é diferente... podes ter neve entre as 21H de 5f e as 9H de sabado, portanto tudo será possivel

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=51.88&lon=5.30&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m




Beric D disse:


> Baaah... Queria ver se ainda tinha neve antes de ir a PT no Natal!
> 
> Digo isto porque em vários sites dá neve para todo o dia na 6ªfeira, mas não sei muito bem em quais sites me devo fiar, por isso pergunto aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 17:05)

Belas fotos tiradas ontem em *Sampieri*, costa SE da *Sicília*.


----------



## Kevin_ (3 Dez 2013 às 20:27)

Por aqui sigo com -1,4C e 88% de humidade com vento fraco e uma camada de gelo/geada que se manteve durante todo o dia uma vez que a temperatura não subiu acima de +1C.


----------



## hurricane (3 Dez 2013 às 20:42)

Kevin_ disse:


> Por aqui sigo com -1,4C e 88% de humidade com vento fraco e uma camada de gelo/geada que se manteve durante todo o dia uma vez que a temperatura não subiu acima de +1C.



Por aqui a temperatura subiu aos 5ºC. Neste momento 0ºC e já também uma camada de gelo/geada. Agora é esperar por quinta-feira à noite e sexta e ver se presencio alguma neve!


----------



## Beric D (3 Dez 2013 às 23:08)

Baaah, tudo apontava para neve na Holanda durante 6ªfeira mas neste momento parece que vai ser um dia "normal"... ¬.¬


----------



## hurricane (3 Dez 2013 às 23:26)

Beric D disse:


> Baaah, tudo apontava para neve na Holanda durante 6ªfeira mas neste momento parece que vai ser um dia "normal"... ¬.¬



De facto esta última saída foi um desastre para sexta feira. Muito menos frio do que estava a previsto. 

Contudo, prevêem no site da meteorologia belga neve fundida para esta noite. Mas não sei se vai acontecer.


----------



## irpsit (4 Dez 2013 às 21:13)

Tal como esperado o frio polar chegou.

Sigo com *-17ºC* após uma máxima de -8ºC! 

Fui lá fora meter o lixo e fiquei com os dedos gelados em menos de 1 minuto.

Um dia inicialmente com mais aguaceiros fortes de neve e vento forte de norte mas que depois limpou, e as temperaturas caíram rapidamente. Acumulou também uma camadona que já vai com 30-40 cm de neve.

A questão é se ultrapasso a barreira dos -20ºC amanhã.

É possível pois ainda existe alguma humidade e algum vento no ar. Para uma temperatura recorde, preciso de menos aragem, o que irá acontecer nas próximas horas. Infelizmente o ar de norte continua a trazer alguma humidade, o que vai impedir mínimas mais espectaculares.


----------



## Kevin_ (5 Dez 2013 às 10:07)

O ano passado tambem tivemos por ca -17°C e posso confirmar que nao é nada agradavel ir à rua.
No Luxemburgo estamos à espera da chegado do vento para esta tarde/noite, já tenho o meu anemometro instalado, pronto a medir a sua velocidade, apesar de nao o ter conseguido instalar no local mais apropriado deverá medir alguma coisa...
Tivemos uma minima de -1,5°C com algum gelo nas estradas.






irpsit disse:


> Tal como esperado o frio polar chegou.
> 
> Sigo com *-17ºC* após uma máxima de -8ºC!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin_ (5 Dez 2013 às 10:11)

Qual a cidade mais perto onde vives, para a gente poder seguir as previsoes meteorologicas para a tua terra?




irpsit disse:


> Tal como esperado o frio polar chegou.
> 
> Sigo com *-17ºC* após uma máxima de -8ºC!
> 
> ...


----------



## Beric D (5 Dez 2013 às 11:28)

Volta a dar chuva/neve para esta tarde e noite e também para amanhã, na Holanda... Será?


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2013 às 12:04)

Sigo neste momento com *-20.5ºC*.

As vilas mais perto onde vivo são Laugarás e Árnes, duvido que encontrem isso em websites, tirando o IM islandês. Nao há cidades em redor. 

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/south/
[URL="[/URL]http://www.vegagerdin.is/ferdaupplysingar/faerd-og-vedur/sudurland/sudurl1.html"]http://www.vegagerdin.is/ferdaupplysingar/faerd-og-vedur/sudurland/sudurl1.html[/URL]

E como vivo num vale, em dias de céu limpo, as mínimas são sempre menores aqui. Só no vale onde vivo, e em dias como este, posso encontrar 5ºC de diferença entre duas zonas a 200 metros uma das outra. Especialmente vivendo na parte norte do vale. 

A temperatura actual é a temperatura mais baixa que já registei desde que vivo aqui na Islândia em 3 anos. O meu recorde pessoal é de -27ºC perto de Estocolmo, num dia em Fevereiro de 2010.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Dez 2013 às 12:26)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo neste momento com *-20.5ºC*.
> 
> As vilas mais perto onde vivo são Laugarás e Árnes, duvido que encontrem isso em websites, tirando o IM islandês. Nao há cidades em redor.
> 
> ...



Boas Irpsit.
Andei à procura e encontrei uma Davis relativamente perto da tua localização, penso eu pelas nomes que deste. Não sei quais serão as condições de instalação ou mesmo se conheces a estação.
Aqui vai o link para dares uma vista de olhos. Abc

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/rimi/

Esta é mais próxima penso eu.
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/efrasel/


----------



## hurricane (5 Dez 2013 às 12:56)

Por aqui o dia amanheceu gelado. Muita formação de gelo e geada na rua! Neste momento vento forte e 4ºC o que dá uma sensação de mais frio na rua! Vamos ver se cai alguma neve esta noite mas duvido.


----------



## Kevin_ (5 Dez 2013 às 14:17)

O vento tambem ja chegou agora ao Luxemburgo, ainda nao muito forte, as maiores rajadas estarao previstas para o inicio da noite.
No norte da Alemanha ja se estao a precaver para a a pior tempestade dos ultimos anos

http://www.lessentiel.lu/fr/news/lu...r-l-Allemagne-Luxair-annule-des-vols-13458430




hurricane disse:


> Por aqui o dia amanheceu gelado. Muita formação de gelo e geada na rua! Neste momento vento forte e 4ºC o que dá uma sensação de mais frio na rua! Vamos ver se cai alguma neve esta noite mas duvido.


----------



## hurricane (5 Dez 2013 às 16:50)

Kevin_ disse:


> O vento tambem ja chegou agora ao Luxemburgo, ainda nao muito forte, as maiores rajadas estarao previstas para o inicio da noite.
> No norte da Alemanha ja se estao a precaver para a a pior tempestade dos ultimos anos
> 
> http://www.lessentiel.lu/fr/news/lu...r-l-Allemagne-Luxair-annule-des-vols-13458430




Bem pela Alemanha parece já estarem a sentir bem os efeitos da tempestade. Há sítios já com neve forte! Por aqui muito muito vento, mas até ver nada de chuva. 6ºC e a sensação de frio é enorme.


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2013 às 17:12)

Teem sido registadas algumas rajadas de 150-200km.h pontualmente ao longo da frente+squall associada e na convecção pós frontal.

Tem ocorrido convecção particularmente forte devido ao ar artico em altura que  cria gradiente vertical intenso dado as aguas relativamente mornas do mar do norte..aguas essas que aquecem e humedecem a camada de ar superficial que depois é transportada para leste mantendo a instabilidade até bem longe da costa.

A noite será bem activa em toda a Europa central, da Holanda-Dinamarca até á Alemanha, com aguaceiros fortes de chuva/neve acompanhados de trovoada dispersa e rajadas bem acima dos 100km.h.


----------



## Beric D (5 Dez 2013 às 18:36)

Beeeem, que ventania por aqui! Ia caindo da bicicleta algumas vezes! Estarão 5/6ºC mas sentia umas pingas, como dizer, algo fortes, na cara. Não sei se seria gelo eu apenas o facto de estar muito vento que fizesse com que a chuva viesse com mais força.

Ainda assim, prevê-se uma noite bem animada por estes lados


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2013 às 20:47)

Em *Inverness*(Escócia) foi registada uma rajada de *228 km/h*. 

Fonte: http://www.meteoweb.eu/2013/12/spec...-e-dispersi-allerta-per-la-notte-foto/245123/


----------



## hurricane (5 Dez 2013 às 21:42)

Beric D disse:


> Beeeem, que ventania por aqui! Ia caindo da bicicleta algumas vezes! Estarão 5/6ºC mas sentia umas pingas, como dizer, algo fortes, na cara. Não sei se seria gelo eu apenas o facto de estar muito vento que fizesse com que a chuva viesse com mais força.
> 
> Ainda assim, prevê-se uma noite bem animada por estes lados



Por aqui a situação tem estado calma! Estão 5ºC e não faz nem vento nem chuva!


----------



## Beric D (6 Dez 2013 às 09:31)

Começou a nevar por volta das 10h (9h em Portugal). Durou cerca de 30 min mas já foi bom! Agora está o sol a aparecer por isso não sei se iremos ter mais, por hoje :\


----------



## irpsit (6 Dez 2013 às 09:44)

Sigo por aqui com temperatura à volta dos -15ºC e vento moderado, com rajadas a tornarem-se mais fortes. Isto causa uma sensação muito forte de frio.

A mínima menor aqui foi na ordem dos -20ºC. Infelizmente não deu mais, por causa da presença de algumas nuvens e humidades e vento.

No Interior, chegou aos -26ºC.

Agora creio que vamos ter temperaturas gradualmente a subir e bastante neve.

Já foi bom, mas pessoalmente não gosto de frio extremo, pois pelo menos "matou" o meu carro temporariamente (razão é provavelmente o óleo provavelmente tornou-se muito espesso, precisava de anticongelante também),  agora não pega e precisava mesmo dele.


----------



## Beric D (6 Dez 2013 às 10:01)

Aqui na Holanda esta manhã tem alternado entre períodos de sol e periodos de alguma neve. De 30 em 30 minutos.


----------



## irpsit (6 Dez 2013 às 10:21)

Beric D disse:


> Aqui na Holanda esta manhã tem alternado entre períodos de sol e periodos de alguma neve. De 30 em 30 minutos.



A ver pelo satélite deverás estar em regime pós-frontal com aguaceiros de neve, por vezes puxada a vento forte. É uma entrada polar, e não há nada melhor para teres frio e neve. Aproveita! A cada aguaceiro (de neve, se a T for menor que zero), o vento deverá puxar e poderá causar situações temporariamente blizzard.

Aqui na Islândia estas tempestades e entradas polares são vulgares, agora é a vossa vez de terem um cheirinho destas massas polares.

A tempestade nem foi muito violenta para a Holanda. O centro passou bem a leste, se fosse mais perto, talvez pudesse ter sido bem mais grave.

O contraste das temperaturas e da pressao atmosférica foi maior na Escócia, e daí ter causado lá o maior vento. Aqui nós estávamos sob a influência de um AA polar a 1027, e uma massa muito fria polar, e claro isso gerou vento violento. O pior local a nível de vento é sempre entre o Sul da Islândia e as Ilhas Faroé, e por vezes estende-se até ao norte da Escócia. São normais as rajadas a 200km/h em pleno inverno. Por vezes com 2 ou 3 eventos deste tipo no espaço de uma semana.


----------



## Kevin_ (6 Dez 2013 às 10:28)

Por cá registei uma rajada máxima de 35Km/h, nada de extraordinário, mas como tenho uma grande construção a Oeste do meu anemómetro, certamente minorou esses valores uma vez que o vento ontem era de predominância Oeste.
De qualquer forma fica esse registo assim como da temperatura mínima em +0,7°C.
Por volta das 07:00 caiu durante cerca de 15minutos alguma neve em grãos, que não chegou nem para aquecer...

Segundo as previsões são esperados quase 10°C para terça-feira, muito bom para o mês de Dezembro


----------



## Beric D (6 Dez 2013 às 11:19)

Será que teremos mais neve para esta zona durante o dia de hoje e durante a noite?
É que isto agora está o céu não muito nublado...


----------



## hurricane (6 Dez 2013 às 12:45)

Por aqui passou completamente ao lado! Nem vento, nem chuva, nem neve! Pelo menos que eu tenha notado. A temperatura nunca baixou dos 2ºC. Neste momento estão 4ºC. Apesar de tudo está a ser um dia bem frio. Mas é bom ver o sol


----------



## Beric D (6 Dez 2013 às 12:53)

Eu já andava a desesperar por sol... e ele hoje aparece quando começou a nevar!!


----------



## Sanxito (6 Dez 2013 às 13:13)

Boas pessoal.
Recebi agora esta foto da minha ex-namorada  que está a viver à pouco tempo em Wolfsburg na Alemanha. É a minha enviada especial para fazer seguimento neste tópico...


----------



## Kevin_ (6 Dez 2013 às 13:31)

Esta a cair bem por la.
O pessoal do norte da Alemanha foram os felizes contemplados deste evento.





Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Recebi agora esta foto da minha ex-namorada  que está a viver à pouco tempo em Wolfsburg na Alemanha. É a minha enviada especial para fazer seguimento neste tópico...


----------



## Beric D (6 Dez 2013 às 14:26)

Eles e a Dinamarca! E a região norte da Holanda (Groningen, por exemplo), também foram felizes!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2013 às 19:33)

As estancias (turcas) de ski da zona de *Erzurum* vão funcionando em pleno 
Extremos térmicos de hoje: *-21,5C* / *-6,2ºC*
T.actual: *-20ºC*


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2013 às 00:24)

Após os -21ºC de ontem... hoje, por aqui sigo em dia que foi encobrindo ao longo do dia. A mínima -18ºC, a máxima -9ºC. Entra ar de sudoeste e aproxima-se bastante neve.

No norte do país o frio instalado continuou porém e atingiu um pico há poucas horas de *-31ºC*! Vejam o mapa actual, uma estação ainda marca -29ºC

Lembro que o recorde histórico é de -38ºC. Nada mau portanto http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/northeast/


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Dez 2013 às 20:39)

Máxima negativa hoy en Valladolid debido a la niebla. En el periodo 1971-2000 Valladolid tiene una media de 0,8 días al año con máxima negativa según AEMET.


----------



## Kevin_ (8 Dez 2013 às 19:16)

Depois de no sábado ter acordado com uma camada de 0,2cm de neve, lol, apenas cobriu alguns relvados e derreteu passado 2 horas, acabou por ser um fim-de-semana bastante monótono, meteorologicamente falando.
Temperaturas mínimas próxima de zero e máximas inferior a 5ºC.

Segundo o GFS esta semana o sol é capaz de dar um ar da sua graça, após sensivelmente 1 mês sem o ver... É sem duvida a maior dificuldade que nós mediterrânicos sentimos ao passar tanto tempo sem o ver, mas para quem vive a estas latitudes sabe exatamente do que eu falo. Em períodos extremos chegamos a passar semanas e semanas, sem deslumbrar um raio de Sol e quando ele aparece, devido à época do ano que estamos e devido à posição do Sol em relação à Terra por estas latitudes, apenas o sentimos de raspão.
Poderá dizer-se que aos mais sensíveis estarão expostos a sinais de depressão. 

Apenas um desabafo de alguém que gosta muito da neve, mas também sente a falta do Sol no nosso querido Portugal...


----------



## Beric D (9 Dez 2013 às 09:29)

Kevin_ disse:


> Depois de no sábado ter acordado com uma camada de 0,2cm de neve, lol, apenas cobriu alguns relvados e derreteu passado 2 horas, acabou por ser um fim-de-semana bastante monótono, meteorologicamente falando.
> Temperaturas mínimas próxima de zero e máximas inferior a 5ºC.
> 
> Segundo o GFS esta semana o sol é capaz de dar um ar da sua graça, após sensivelmente 1 mês sem o ver... É sem duvida a maior dificuldade que nós mediterrânicos sentimos ao passar tanto tempo sem o ver, mas para quem vive a estas latitudes sabe exatamente do que eu falo. Em períodos extremos chegamos a passar semanas e semanas, sem deslumbrar um raio de Sol e quando ele aparece, devido à época do ano que estamos e devido à posição do Sol em relação à Terra por estas latitudes, apenas o sentimos de raspão.
> ...



Exactamente o que eu penso! Andei a semana toda à espera da neve na 6ªfeira passada (que apareceu ainda que em muito pequena quantidade), e agora desespero é por ver o sol...


----------



## hurricane (9 Dez 2013 às 13:42)

Beric D disse:


> Exactamente o que eu penso! Andei a semana toda à espera da neve na 6ªfeira passada (que apareceu ainda que em muito pequena quantidade), e agora desespero é por ver o sol...



Por aqui está um lindo dia de Sol! Temperatura de 9ºC


----------



## Kevin_ (9 Dez 2013 às 16:01)

hurricane disse:


> Por aqui está um lindo dia de Sol! Temperatura de 9ºC



Por aqui também tivemos muito sol, mas o dia inteiro no escritório, nem deu para saborear, mas já vi que não vai durar até ao fim-de-semana , à previsões de chuva para sábado.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 21:14)

Na ultima madrugada a cidade romena de *Miercurea Ciuc* registou *-20,2ºC*, foi o valor mais baixo desde Outono/Inverno,até ao momento, registado na Romenia.








*Miercurea Ciuc *está localizada no fundo de uma enorme várzea, favorecendo assim a  habitual ocorrência de potentes inversões térmicas.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Dez 2013 às 16:56)

Tercer día con máxima negativa en Zamora. El promedio 1981-2010 es de sólo 1,2 días al año con máxima negativa, por lo que ya podemos afirmar que este invierno está siendo muy frío en cuanto a temperaturas máximas en Zamora. Para el periodo citado el record de máximas negativas aconteció en 1983 con 6 días.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2013 às 17:13)

Que madrugada gélida em território turco,as temperaturas minimas continuam muito abaixo da media, foram registados os valores mais baixos, até ao momento, deste Outono/Inverno.

 

*Agri*: *-29,1ºC*
*Erzurum*: *-27,1ºC*


----------



## trepkos (10 Dez 2013 às 21:00)

Está a nevar em Istambul, o jogo entre o Galatasaray e a Juventus foi suspenso.














Por cá: verão eterno.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2013 às 21:13)

Verão eterno? Com este frio?


----------



## FRibeiro (10 Dez 2013 às 22:27)

Impressionante como em 10min ficou tudo branco :|

Pela região parisiense (arredores) tenho 2.2ºC e um céu limpo!


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2013 às 23:06)

trepkos disse:


> Está a nevar em Istambul, o jogo entre o Galatasaray e a Juventus foi suspenso.
> 
> Por cá: verão eterno.



Verão eterno??? Pode estar a ser seco, mas calor não é coisa que temos tido nas ultimas semanas.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2013 às 23:30)

Esta noite em Istambul.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Dez 2013 às 23:44)

Puebla de Sanabria. Temperaturas nocturnas bajas: -11, pero temperaturas diurnas aún más altas: +15


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2013 às 00:09)

Kevin,

Nem te queixes muito! Aqui é muito pior. 

Quando vivi na Holanda ou na Áustria, os invernos eram cinzentos sim, mas não acho que eram muito escuros. 
Eram escuros comparados com Portugal, mas comparados com os daqui... bem não há comparação!

Aqui é inverno com neve entre Setembro e final de Maio. É MUUITO tempo!!!

E agora são apenas 2 a 3 horas de luz. 

O sol nasce depois do meio-dia (às 12h30), mas claro que nunca o vejo pois como está rasante ao horizonte, e vivo num vale, está fora de questão. Depois das 14h volta a cair a noite. No norte da Islândia ainda é pior, no círculo polar, o sol não irá nascer durante alguns à volta do Natal. Ou mesmo que toque o horizonte, na prática, é como se não lá tivesse.

Portanto, isto causa depressões muito mais sérias do que no resto da Europa, e até quase toda a gente queixa-se mais de problemas de saúde nesta altura. Aqui até o clima da Irlanda parece uma maravilha.

Isto estava a ser tão insuportável que resolvi marcar um voo para Portugal mesmo em cima do joelho, a poucos dias. Este verão também foi um fracasso, praticamente sem sol também e com temperaturas a rondar os 5-10ºC. Como não tivemos o verão, foram na prática, dois longos invernos seguidos, intercalados por 3 meses de chuva e frio (chamado "verão"). 

Aqui vive-se agora quase em eterna noite. Os dias são muito escuros e curtos. E com as tempestades blizzard e de ventos que várias vezes atingem os 150km/h, muitas vezes com neve (que faz qualquer um detestar a ideia de andar lá fora a experienciar a neve). Assim já fazes a ideia da severidade que é passar aqui um inverno.

Na Holanda é que é bom: tens civilização para te acalentares (nós aqui temos ovelhas e vulcões em redor), dias muito maiores do que aqui, e quando chegares a Março ou Abril, tens a primavera certa, enquanto eu aqui ainda vou estar com temperaturas a rondar os -15ºC (e nem com o verão posso contar, ao contrário da Escandinávia). Neve, tens que chegue. Eu aqui até da neve me farto!


Voltando ao tópico: sigo com -5ºC (máxima de -3ºC) e em em dia cinzento de aguaceiros fortes de neve por vezes puxada a vento e blizzard. A acumulação é de 40cm e há pouco a conduzir nem distinguia onde terminava a estrada e começavam as bermas. Ontem fiquei preso na neve também pois meti uma carrinha num local com esses 40cm.

Como vou passar o Natal a Portugal, vou fazer uma pausa e saltar até Fevereiro, para evitar o pior do inverno cá 

Mas no fundo, no fundo, apesar de bastante díficil e por vezes asfixiante e insuportável, o Inverno cá tem uma certa beleza especial.




Kevin_ disse:


> É sem duvida a maior dificuldade que nós mediterrânicos sentimos ao passar tanto tempo sem o ver, mas para quem vive a estas latitudes sabe exatamente do que eu falo.
> 
> Em períodos extremos chegamos a passar semanas e semanas, sem deslumbrar um raio de Sol e quando ele aparece, devido à época do ano que estamos e devido à posição do Sol em relação à Terra por estas latitudes, apenas o sentimos de raspão.
> Poderá dizer-se que aos mais sensíveis estarão expostos a sinais de depressão.
> ...


----------



## trepkos (11 Dez 2013 às 09:21)

MSantos disse:


> Verão eterno??? Pode estar a ser seco, mas calor não é coisa que temos tido nas ultimas semanas.



Pronto. Primavera, porque 20 graus de máxima de 10 de mínima com sol é sem dúvida inverno.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2013 às 09:33)

trepkos disse:


> Pronto. Primavera, porque 20 graus de máxima de 10 de mínima com sol é sem dúvida inverno.



As mínimas até nem têm sido más de todo, agora as máximas sim são altinhas lol.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2013 às 10:00)

Também depende muito da região do país. Por aqui dificilmente se consegue uma sequência tão grande de dias invernais com outro tipo de condições meteorológicas. Temos tido muitos dias com valores de temperatura média de 2ºC / 3ºC, às vezes menos.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2013 às 11:03)

Istambul, nas ultimas horas:


----------



## Kevin_ (11 Dez 2013 às 14:49)

Por aqui nevoeiro todo o dia, quando tudo fazia prever que íamos ter Sol...
Estão uns agradáveis 4° sendo a mínima 0.7


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2013 às 15:54)

Muita actividade eléctrica nas Canarias. 






Conseguiram filmar a queda de um raio.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2013 às 17:30)

Dia bem complicado nas Canarias,principalmente em Tenerife. 
Algumas fotos:


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2013 às 18:05)

Kevin_ disse:


> Por aqui nevoeiro todo o dia, quando tudo fazia prever que íamos ter Sol...
> Estão uns agradáveis 4° sendo a mínima 0.7



Por aqui têm estado dias muito agradáveis! Sol e máximo de 9ºC! Por agora 6ºC. A mínima deve ter sido de 0ºC e de manhã estava bastante gelo e geada. 

Parece que a falta de chuva em Portugal também se está a registar aqui. Já me disseram que este Outono está a ser muito pouco húmido para o normal dos outros anos!


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2013 às 09:24)

La Brevine (Suiça) mínima -21ºC e máxima -5ºC.


----------



## hurricane (12 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Hoje por aqui foi um dia bem frio, com máxima de 4ºC. Nem mesmo o sol foi suficiente para aquecer. Neste momento 2ºC com uma camada de geada na rua!


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Dez 2013 às 12:43)

La Brevine (Suiça), ontem máxima de -10ºC  e mínima esta noite de -19ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Dez 2013 às 12:49)

Espectacular nevada en Estambul

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRF9XBUxnUk#t=28"]Kar yaÄŸÄ±ÅŸÄ± YÃ¼ksekova'yÄ± esir aldÄ± - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigfire (13 Dez 2013 às 13:01)

Ferreiro disse:


> Espectacular nevada en Estambul
> 
> Kar yaÄŸÄ±ÅŸÄ± YÃ¼ksekova'yÄ± esir aldÄ± - YouTube



Numca pensei que em Istambul fosse possivel cair assim uma grande quantidade de neve. Espectacular


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2013 às 13:53)

bigfire disse:


> Numca pensei que em Istambul fosse possivel cair assim uma grande quantidade de neve. Espectacular



É bastante comum nevar em Istambul. 

Ainda em Janeiro caiu um nevão semelhante ao de agora.
Em Janeiro/Fevereiro de 2012 tiveram uma semana de bastante neve:


----------



## Kevin_ (13 Dez 2013 às 14:50)

Para a próxima madrugada, existem algumas hipóteses do elemento branco aparecer por estas bandas... resta aguardar.
Hoje caiu alguns farrapos no sul do país, mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2013 às 16:19)

Mais um nevão na cidade de Jerusalém... 

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/internacional/mundo/jerusalem-paralisada-devido-a-nevao


----------



## hurricane (13 Dez 2013 às 16:27)

Por aqui mais um dia frio e com máximo de 5ºC. Gelo por todo o lado. Nos sítios onde não tiveram sol, o gelo nunca desapareceu! Em frente à minha casa já quase que ia caindo. 

Mas parece que as temperaturas vão subir e a chuva vai dar lugar ao sol!


----------



## Kevin_ (13 Dez 2013 às 17:07)

Estao a prever 11°C para a tua zona na 2 Feira.
Talvez seja melhor começares a procurar a roupa de verão, lol.






hurricane disse:


> Por aqui mais um dia frio e com máximo de 5ºC. Gelo por todo o lado. Nos sítios onde não tiveram sol, o gelo nunca desapareceu! Em frente à minha casa já quase que ia caindo.
> 
> Mas parece que as temperaturas vão subir e a chuva vai dar lugar ao sol!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2013 às 17:28)

Algumas fotos do nevão de hoje em *Jerusalem*.


----------



## bigfire (13 Dez 2013 às 18:19)

AnDré disse:


> É bastante comum nevar em Istambul.
> 
> Ainda em Janeiro caiu um nevão semelhante ao de agora.
> Em Janeiro/Fevereiro de 2012 tiveram uma semana de bastante neve:




Não fazia mesmo ideia que fosse assim tão comum nevar tanto, sempre pensei que o clima no Inverno fosse mais ameno, a quantidade de neve acumulada é mesmo impressionante


----------



## 1337 (13 Dez 2013 às 19:40)

O clima da Turquia, e mesmo da Grécia em certos lugares é muito mais frio que em PT, Lisboa tem médias bastante mais elevadas no inverno que Atenas por exemplo. É muito mais provável nevar em Atenas do que o litoral norte de Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2013 às 20:06)

1337 disse:


> O clima da Turquia, e mesmo da Grécia em certos lugares é muito mais frio que em PT, Lisboa tem médias bastante mais elevadas no inverno que Atenas por exemplo. É muito mais provável nevar em Atenas do que o litoral norte de Portugal.



Apenas para completar. 

Atenas e Istambul apesar de ficarem praticamente à cota 0m, não ficam expostas como o nosso litoral aos ventos maritimos Atlânticos que amenizam a temperatura tanto de Inverno como de Verão.

Não são de estranhar valores de temepratura muito mais baixos que os nossos e o facto de terem muito mais neve que nós no Inverno, no Verão sucede o oposto.


----------



## hurricane (14 Dez 2013 às 01:04)

Kevin_ disse:


> Estao a prever 11°C para a tua zona na 2 Feira.
> Talvez seja melhor começares a procurar a roupa de verão, lol.



É verdade! 11ºC para mim é quase verão! ahaha
Neste momento chuva e 4ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2013 às 13:21)

10 últimos días muito fríos na capital turca.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Dez 2013 às 19:43)

Impresionante La Brevine (Suiça), e aínda nao chegou o anticiclón ruso ate Centroeuropa.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Dez 2013 às 19:59)

22.0ºC hoje em San Sebastián-aeroporto (AEMET), máxima de Espanha e de Europa.


----------



## hurricane (16 Dez 2013 às 20:41)

Por aqui foi quase Primavera. Sol e 12ºC de máxima!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2013 às 22:00)

Foto tirada no Sabado, no *Monte Teide* (*Tenerife*), *3718 m*.


----------



## Kevin_ (17 Dez 2013 às 10:39)

Por aqui continua o marasmo meteorológico.
Ao menos valha-nos o Sol que tem aparecido após a dissipação dos nevoeiros matinais.
Mínimas rondado -2 e máximas nos 6,5°
No ano passado, por esta altura já tínhamos tido pelo menos 3 episódios de neve, este ano, apenas contamos com 1 e muito tímido.
Para os próximos dias, não se preveem muitas alterações, apenas a chuva que devera voltar na 4feira à noite.


----------



## hurricane (17 Dez 2013 às 15:49)

Kevin_ disse:


> Por aqui continua o marasmo meteorológico.
> Ao menos valha-nos o Sol que tem aparecido após a dissipação dos nevoeiros matinais.
> Mínimas rondado -2 e máximas nos 6,5°
> No ano passado, por esta altura já tínhamos tido pelo menos 3 episódios de neve, este ano, apenas contamos com 1 e muito tímido.
> Para os próximos dias, não se preveem muitas alterações, apenas a chuva que devera voltar na 4feira à noite.



Por aqui hoje não houve Sol. Máxima de 8ºC
Por agora virá só chuva e temperaturas acima do normal até ao final do ano. Ao menos que não neve enquanto for a Portugal.
Mas ainda nem começou o Inverno portanto espero ver ainda muita neve. Mas como o ano passado não deve ser. Vi imagens e chegou a estar 30 cm de neve!


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2013 às 17:24)

Apesar de estar no Porto a situação no sul da Islândia está severa.

Tem continuado a nevar intensamente e o frio. As temperaturas chegaram anteontem aos -18ºC novamente, agora mais próximas dos zero trouxeram um nevão de dois dias, que paralisou a maioria das estradas. E nevão blizzard, puxado a vento forte.

Se o inverno passado foi muito brando mas acabou numa primavera invulgarmente gelada,  este inverno está a assemelhar-se muito ao de 2011-2012, por ter começado com grande quantidade de frio e neve. Resta saber se será curto, como foi esse inverno de há dois anos, ou vai continuar assim.

Agora, a temperatura aproxima-se dos zero. Se chover é improvável que derreta muito, e o mais certo é toda a precipitação das próximas horas continuar mas como neve húmida.

Se tiveram oportunidade, vejam as webcams de dia. Dá para ter uma ideia da quantidade valente de neve.
http://www.vegagerdin.is/ferdaupplysingar/vefmyndavelar/sudvesturland

Hurricane: apesar de 30cm serem bastante na Bélgica, para qualquer país nórdico isso não é nada. 

As acumulações na parte sul da Islândia já estão na ordem dos 60cm, e extendem-se com esta profundidade até à costa. Não é extraordinário, já que isto ocorria com frequencia há umas décadas atrás, mas nos últimos anos, geralmente as acumulações não ultrapassavam os 30cm.

No norte, as acumulações creio que já ultrapassam 1 metro, e creio que em Janeiro se possa atingir o mesmo no sul da Islândia, se o frio continuar. Nos anos 60, consta que por vezes chegava-se aos 2 metros de acumulações. No interior da ilha, isso nem interessa, já que ninguém vive lá, e as acumulações chegam sempre aos vários anos a cada inverno.

Sendo assim, é tão agradável estar agora no Porto com temperaturas de 10ºC (e inclusivé com máximas de 17ºC no fim de semana que passou). Três dias de clima português foram suficientes para animar a alma. E ver o sol às 15h é uma maravilha!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2013 às 22:12)

Muita neve nas principais vilas/cidades do norte da Turquia.
Outono/Inverno agressivo, mas habitual naquelas paragens. 

Os valores mais baixos de temperatura(minima) deste Outono/Inverno registados em território turco, continuam a ser os mesmos(dia 10 de Dezembro):
-29,1ºC (Agri)  
-27,1ºC (Erzurum)


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 11:12)

Na Centroeuropa, Garmisch 708 metros, un mes com neve.





Mais na provincia de León, Espanha, á mesma altitude temos vilas mais frias e com mais neve segundo opinam outros


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2013 às 13:27)

Ferreiro disse:


> Na Centroeuropa, Garmisch 708 metros, un mes com neve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde estão esses outros, que afirmam isso??


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 14:48)

En el topico sobre España hay alguno.

Chamonix un mes con nieve.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 19:26)

6 dias com máxima negativa em Liubliana 385 metros (Eslovenia).

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14014&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Com esses dados, Liubliana ja supera a todas as capitais da meseta norte española:
Zamora 3
Valladolid 1
Burgos, León, Soria, Ávila, Segovia, Palencia, Salamanca e Ponferrada (aínda que nao é capital) 0


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 19:40)

A cidade turca de *Mus*, registou hoje a maxima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno naquele pais, a temperatura subiu aos *-10,7ºC*.
Esta cidade fica a uma cota inferior comparativamente com Erzurum, Kars e Agri.
Finike, junto ao mediterrâneo, registou a máxima do dia, *17,1ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 19:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> A cidade turca de *Mus*, registou hoje a maxima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno naquele pais, a temperatura subiu aos *-10,7ºC*.
> Esta cidade fica a uma cota inferior comparativamente com Erzurum, Kars e Agri.
> Finike, junto ao mediterrâneo, registou a máxima do dia, *17,1ºC*.



Agri o 10 de dezembro teve uma máxima de -13ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=17099&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 19:57)

Verdade, obrigado pela correcao, esqueci-me de confirmar os extremos térmicos de Agri,tinha em mente apenas a minima mais baixa do país, os tais -29,1ºC.
Alias foi a 3º maxima mais baixa, pois Kars ja teve -10,8ºC.
De qualquer das formas uma maxima abaixo dos -10ºC, é sempre impressionante.


----------



## hurricane (19 Dez 2013 às 00:16)

Por aqui deve estar a ser a noite mais quente do último mês e meio! 10ºC e aguarde-se a chuva. As próximas 2 semanas deverão ser chuvosas por aqui. E a neve segundo dizem deverá aparecer na primeira semana de janeiro.


----------



## Kevin_ (19 Dez 2013 às 08:42)

A partir do dia 26/12 começa a ficar interessante com uma depressão de 975 mb a passar mesmo por cima da Bélgica/Luxemburgo.
Se os modelos não variarem muito, a nossa região vai ser bastante contemplada.





hurricane disse:


> Por aqui deve estar a ser a noite mais quente do último mês e meio! 10ºC e aguarde-se a chuva. As próximas 2 semanas deverão ser chuvosas por aqui. E a neve segundo dizem deverá aparecer na primeira semana de janeiro.


----------



## hurricane (19 Dez 2013 às 12:21)

Kevin_ disse:


> A partir do dia 26/12 começa a ficar interessante com uma depressão de 975 mb a passar mesmo por cima da Bélgica/Luxemburgo.
> Se os modelos não variarem muito, a nossa região vai ser bastante contemplada.




Espero que essa depressão atrase uns 8 dias porque ainda vou estar em Portugal.


----------



## Kevin_ (19 Dez 2013 às 13:58)

Eu vou passar as festas por cá. Prefiro os 23°C no interior da minha casa no Luxemburgo do que os 10°C da minha casa na Covilhã, lol.

Para dia 26/12 vai haver de tudo um pouco, chuva, vento , neve, vai ser engraçado de ver. Felizmente amanha entro de ferias ate dia 09/01...



hurricane disse:


> Espero que essa depressão atrase uns 8 dias porque ainda vou estar em Portugal.


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2013 às 10:23)

Pois isso é verdade! Mas a minha familia está toda em Portugal.

Para aqui eles não preveem neve ainda. Apenas chuva. Noite fria por aqui. A esta hora ainda 4ºC mas Sol


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Dez 2013 às 13:32)

Miercurea Ciuc, nas últimas 24 horas máxima de -7.5ºC, mínima de -15.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 13:54)

Miercurea Ciuc  tem um clima peculiar 
Segundo o Ogimet tem havido sincelo,até pensava que a cidade estava neste momento com nevoeiro cerrado como tem acontecido nos últimos dias, mas pelos vistos não.
O sol vai desaparecendo naquela enorme varzea, a habitual inversão térmica estás prestes a começar. 

A cidade romena encontra-se num local muito favorável a potentes inversões térmicas.
Segundo li, em alguns invernos, Miercurea Ciuc chega a ter 3 semanas de nevoeiro consecutivas,aliado a temperaturas bastante baixas, ou seja, sincelo a potes.

Fica a perspectiva do relevo da dita zona:

Cidade - cota 650m
Montanhas envolventes - cota variavel 1000m-1800m


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2013 às 11:30)

*Kars* (um dos congeladores turcos)


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Dez 2013 às 19:23)

Agri, ontem máxima de -16, hoje máxima de -13.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=17099&ano=2013&mes=12&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Kevin_ (22 Dez 2013 às 14:59)

Dia bastante cinzento, com bastante vento e alguma chuva.
Para o dia de hoje levo acumulados 2,5mm que essencialmente caíram durante a tarde. Temperatura estável nos +5,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 18:32)

Top 10 das t.minimas de hoje segundo o OGIMET

Erzurum na liderança e assim vai continuar.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 14:29)

Vento bastante forte no Reino Unido.


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2013 às 18:19)

aqui pelo Noroeste de França estamos em alerta laranja por causa do vento


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 18:56)

Bela sequencia de t.minimas em Erzurum. 
Está a ser um mês muito frio no N/NE da Turquia, a titulo de exemplo, a media das minimas de Dezembro em Erzurum ronda os -11,5ºC,  a media deste mes,até ao momento, encontra-se nos -19,5ºC. 
As minimas estão baixas, ainda assim, estão longe da minima mais baixa do ano, registada em Fevereiro, -35ºC.






Um video feito ontem:


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 00:54)

Algumas rajadas de vento superiores a 140km/h no Noroeste Francês e no Canal da Mancha:


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2013 às 08:55)

160 km/h em Asturias e 150 km/h em Estaca de Bares (A Acoruña).


----------



## F_R (24 Dez 2013 às 15:14)

Por Nantes chuva e vento, rajadas de 90km/h acho que não ultrapassou isso aqui na cidade. algumas garagens subterrâneas inundadas


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Dez 2013 às 05:45)

Este Outono e início de Inverno está a ser anormalmente quente na Finlândia. Na noite de Natal, por exemplo, no norte as temperaturas foram na média dos 8 graus acima da média e no Sul na ordem dos 5 graus acima da média. Para além que levaram com 3 tempestades seguidas não há muito tempo. Praticamente metade do país está sem neve no solo.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2013 às 12:22)

A tempestade Dirk quase fez desaparecer a neve em Chamonix.

Ontem




Hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2013 às 12:39)

No Nordeste da  Turquia, tudo na mesma, continuam a ser registadas minimas inferiores a -25ºC, casos de Agri e Erzurum. 

País bem interessante em termos climáticos,diferenças impressionantes.
Minimas de hoje:







Está a ser o Dezembro mais gelido da ultima decada. 


Cordilheira de Palandoken, espectacular. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uxbtaVRHRU"]PalandÃ¶ken -SarÄ±kamÄ±ÅŸ (Erzurum- Kars) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 14:58)

Bela foto tirada ha dias, junto aos alpes, mais concretamente em *Valle d'Aosta(Itália)*.


----------



## hurricane (27 Dez 2013 às 17:22)

Apesar de estar em Portugal continuo a acompanhar o tempo pela Bélgica. Chuva e temperaturas a rondar os 8ºC.

De facto não está fácil começar a nevar por aqueles lados e mesmo pelo resto da Europa. Os modelos continuam a prever no segundo painel uma entrada fria. Vamos lá ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 00:46)

Bem, que imagens incríveis da cidade turca de *Mus* (ver o video abaixo a partir do 1:55).
Pessoal a proteger/isolar  as varandas e fachadas de prédios com plastico, por causa do gelo. 
*
Mus* tem como medias deste mês, 1ºC (maxima) -6ºC (minima)
Os últimos dias tem sido muito frios, sol nem vê-lo, impera o nevoeiro e sincelo.




Olhando para os dados, não restam duvidas,vaga de frio brutal.


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Dez 2013 às 04:47)

As medias dos extremos do mes sao 1c/-6c e esta fazendo -23c Nossa selvagem lol eu queria um inverno assim por essas bandas onde vivo, -20c so la pelos anos 70-80...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 13:54)

Mantem-se o cenário gélido na zona NE da Turquia.
Agri e Kars no topo. 
Minimas de hoje:


----------



## hurricane (29 Dez 2013 às 14:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Minimas de hoje em território turco, mantem-se o cenário gélido na zona NE.
> Agri e Kars no topo.



Para quando esse cenário gélido no resto da Europa?


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Dez 2013 às 15:23)

hurricane disse:


> Para quando esse cenário gélido no resto da Europa?



Cando apareça o anticiclón ruso que este ano aínda nao o vimos.

Sem atingir as baixas temperaturas da Turquía, em Miercurea Ciuc (Romenia) levam muitos dias com máximas negativas.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15170&ano=2013&mes=12&day=29&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 15:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sem atingir as baixas temperaturas da Turquía, em Miercurea Ciuc (Romenia) levam muitos dias com máximas negativas.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15170&ano=2013&mes=12&day=29&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30



Sim, mas isso também está relacionado com a inversão térmica/Nevoeiro/Sincelo que por lá ocorre/tem ocorrido, já ha muitos dias que *Miercurea Ciu* não ve o sol.
O ultimo dia de sol foi a 4 de Dezembro, impressionante.

Se repares existem muitos sites que preveem máximas positivas  para Miercurea Ciuc, mas na realidade não sucede, o mesmo é aplicável às minimas, pois na verdade ficam sempre abaixo da previsão, isto quando estão reunidas as condições para existir inversão,claro.

Isto só demonstra que é muito difícil (e sempre será)fazer previsões para locais onde ocorrem inversões térmicas, como é o caso da cidade romena, o mesmo acontece com Agri, Erzurum,Mus,Kars etc.


----------



## belem (29 Dez 2013 às 17:22)

Cuidado com esses mapas.
Antalya, por exemplo, no dia 26/12, registou uma mínima de 7,0ºc e nesse mapa indica uma mínima superior a 12,5ºc. É uma diferença enorme.

No segundo mapa que pusestes também há erro (dia 29/12), pois indica uma mínima superior a 10ºc e teve na verdade, 8,4ºc.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 17:30)

Claro quem olhe apenas para as cores cai nesse erro, mas por alguma razão estão la as linhas com as temperaturas.


----------



## belem (29 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Claro quem olhe apenas para as cores cai nesse erro, mas por alguma razão estão la as linhas com as temperaturas.



Eu segui as linhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 17:38)

belem disse:


> Eu segui as linhas.



O território turco é enorme...não vejo isso como um grande erro. 
Eu apenas partilho o mapa para dar um ideia geral, quem quiser ver os valores exactos, tem sempre a possibilidade de consultar em modo tabela, no site do instituto de meteorologia turco.


----------



## belem (29 Dez 2013 às 17:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> O território turco é enorme...não vejo isso como grande erro.
> Eu apenas partilho o mapa para dar um ideia geral, quem quiser ver os valores exactos, tem sempre a possibilidade de consultar em modo tabela, no site do instituto de meteorologia turco.



Eu vejo isso como um grande erro, pois estamos a falar de valores registados.

E sim concordo, quem quer saber de valores corretos, deve consultar o site do instituto de meteorologia turco.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 17:59)

belem disse:


> Cuidado com esses mapas.
> Antalya, por exemplo, no dia 26/12, registou uma mínima de 7,0ºc e nesse mapa indica uma mínima superior a 12,5ºc. É uma diferença enorme.
> No segundo mapa que pusestes também há erro (dia 29/12), pois indica uma mínima superior a 10ºc e teve na verdade, 8,4ºc.









Nada disso,vamos ao 2º mapa, repara bem, a linha dos 7,5ºC passa junto perto Antalya,nada mostra que a minima foi superior a 10ºC como dizes.
Dai ter dito para seguires pelas linhas,pois verás que bate practicamente certo.


----------



## belem (29 Dez 2013 às 18:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nada disso,vamos ao 2º mapa, repara bem, a linha dos 7,5ºC passa junto perto Antalya,nada mostra que a minima foi superior a 10ºC como dizes.
> Dai ter dito para seguires pelas linhas,pois verás que bate practicamente certo.



Tens razão nesse pormenor, sim sr. Não vi bem os nomes.

Gostaria também de ver os valores registados em Antakya (contudo não encontro os valores de dias anteriores).

Mas mesmo falando de hoje, para Antakya (por exemplo) dão valores superiores a 10ºc e já estão 8ºc.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 18:23)

belem disse:


> Tens razão nesse pormenor, sim sr. Não vi bem os nomes.
> 
> Gostaria também de ver os valores registados em Antakya (contudo não encontro os valores de dias anteriores).
> 
> Mas mesmo falando de hoje, para Antakya (por exemplo) dão valores superiores a 10ºc e já estão 8ºc.



Também pensei que tivesses trocado os nomes.
Pois, assim sendo, eles devem rectificar/actualizar  os mapas com os respectivos dados registados até as 23:59 de hoje.

Falando no site do instituto de meteorologia turco, fiquei supreendido com aquilo que encontrei por lá,  por exemplo, eles tem diariamente mapas com risco(intensidade) de geada e intensidade de inversão térmica, entre outras coisas, muito interessante.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Dez 2013 às 11:57)

Miercurea Ciuc agora. Cidade fría inclusive em um inverno cálido como este nos Balcas.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 12:27)

Não te esqueças que a estação de *Miercurea Ciuc* fica a 2.5 km dessa zona urbana, já numa área descampada, perto de 2 ribeiras.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Dez 2013 às 12:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não te esqueças que a estação de *Miercurea Ciuc* fica a 2.5 km dessa zona urbana, já numa área descampada, perto de 2 ribeiras.



A maioría das estaçoes ficam longe dos centros das cidades. Por exemplo, Ogimet usa como estaçao de Salamanca a do aeroporto (Matacán) que fica a 20 km da cidade. León, Burgos tambem ficam fora das áreas urbanas, e outro muitos exemplos.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 12:57)

Ferreiro disse:


> A maioría das estaçoes ficam longe dos centros das cidades. Por exemplo, Salamanca-aeroporto (Matacán) fica a 20 km da cidade de Salamanca. León, Burgos tambem ficam fora das áreas urbanas.



Claro, e assim mesmo é que tem que ser, apenas referi aquilo de forma a compreendermos melhor os registos da estação,especialmente  a proximidade de 2 ribeiras.

Por exemplo na zona da estação, tem estado sempre nevoeiro,conforme indica o Ogimet, enquanto na centro da cidade (webcam está orientada a sul) o sol aparece muitas vezes.

Isto para dizer que existem diferenças entre as duas zonas da cidade, numa pequena distancia, 2,5 kms.

O mesmo sucede com Erzurum, pois a estação está numa zona onde o nevoeiro é mais denso e constante,comparativamente com outras partes da cidade, estes pormenores, muitas vezes, proporcionam algumas diferenças nos registos de temperatura.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Dez 2013 às 15:08)

Segundo a Wikipedia a cidade mais fría da Romenia é Intorsura Buzaului, -41 no 2006
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Întorsura_Buzăului


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 16:00)

Pois não sei, por vezes, a wikipedia tem muita desinformação,é preciso ter algum cuidado,ha uns tempos atras vi que a minima absoluta da Romenia foi de -38,5ºC em Bod (25/1/1942), qual dos dois está correcto? Parece que os  -38,5ºC é a minima absoluta, pelo menos a fonte é credivel, instituto de meteorologia da Romenia.






A mesma wikipedia fala que Van detem o registo de minima absoluta da Turquia (-46,4ºC a 9/1/1990), no entanto, a verdade é que a minima absoluta do país, foi -45,3 em Ağrı (20/1/1972),segundo o intituto de meteorologia do referido país.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Dez 2013 às 20:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois não sei, por vezes, a wikipedia tem muita desinformação,é preciso ter algum cuidado,ha uns tempos atras vi que a minima absoluta da Romenia foi de -38,5ºC em Bod (25/1/1942), qual dos dois está correcto? Parece que os  -38,5ºC é a minima absoluta, pelo menos a fonte é credivel, instituto de meteorologia da Romenia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segundo a Wikipedia, em Ardahan (Turquía) -50,3ºC

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardahan

Suponho que sao estaçoes de redes secundarias nao homologadas pelos institutos nacionais de meteorología ou pode ser que sejam periodos diferentes. Nos dados de Ardahan está escrito que a fonte e o instituto nacional turco. Nao sei.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 20:33)

Epa não esperava esse valor.  
Sim, está relacionado com isso, essa temperatura foi registada num periodo diferente da serie 1960-2012, como só vi os dados dessa serie, falei na minima absoluta de Agri.
Não restam duvidas, _*Ardahan*_ tem a minima absoluta da Turquia.
Valor impressionante.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2013 às 11:38)

Anomalías de temperaturas medias monstruosas em dezembro. Em Turquía anomalía negativa gigantesca, porem mais gigantesca a anomalía positiva na Rusia e Escandinavia, de mais de 10ºC em temperatura media!!!!


----------

